# Desperate Dems Faking Mailbox Bombs.  "You Cannot Be Civil"



## The Original Tree (Oct 24, 2018)

I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.

They are so desperate in fact, I believe they'd actually resort to placing Fake Bombs in their own mailboxes in the hopes of gaining some political and sympathetic leverage to stem the tide of the Red Wave that is about to Drown Their Marxist Hope And Dreams.

The Dems Faked The Russian Hoax.  They Even Filed False Affidavits in The FISA Court.  They stole Debate Questions, Rigged their Primaries, and are even funding a FAKE Carravan all neatly timed to make headlines just a couple weeks before The Mid Terms.  They FAKED Sexual Assault Allegations against a SCOTUS Judge.

They Accused him of being a SEX, DRUGS AND RAPE & ROLL KING PING at Age 17.  LMFAO.  Their Champion, Spaghetti Avenatti, Cost Stormy Daniels, who has seen more Cocks than a Chicken Ranch, Public Humiliation, The Loss of Millions, and The Angst of having to pay Donald Trump's Legal Fees for her False Allegations, and now finds himself owing Millions in Taxes, Millions in Restitution to his former attorneys in his Law Firm, and just Got Evicted from His Office.

Maybe he can find a job as an Ambulance Driver since he wasn't very good at chasing them?

This is the way all Wicked Plots should end up....with The Dems Eating Crow, Paying for their Lies and suffering Financial and Political Damages.

*False Flag? Bomb Detonated Outside Soros’ Home – Infowars Live Coverage

Avenatti's bad day: Evicted from office, ordered to pay $4.85M to former employee

The Secret Service Just Released a Photo of "The Device"

Nothing to worry about.  It's just a clock.





*


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 24, 2018)

Mailbox bombs just a few days before elections? Looks like the last desperate attempt from Dems to attract some sympathy and to convert it to votes.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 24, 2018)

Anything is possible right now.


----------



## The Original Tree (Oct 24, 2018)

*Remember when THE NAZIS faked BOMB THREATS, and actually blew up some of their own buildings and then blamed it on their political opponents to seize POWER?

The DemNazis are playing by the SAME rules as Them Nazis.*


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2018)

So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:

President Obama
HIllary Clinton
George Soros
CNN


How low can Republicans sink?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

Yeah, fuck whoever did this. For whatever reason.


----------



## The Original Tree (Oct 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> 
> President Obama
> HIllary Clinton
> ...



*Fake Post.

The Dems sent the Fake Bombs, to their OWN Fake Selves, so they can spam the airwaves with FAKE NEWS for the next two weeks.

Nobody in THE GOP would do this FOR THE DEMS.  Why help them out?  Why help them get any Sympathy for their American Hating Marxist Plans?

The shortest route between two points makes the most sense.  The only one who would have anything to gain by having a fake mailbox bomb delivered to their mailbox is indeed The DemNazis.*


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 24, 2018)

False flag?

What goes around has come around?

Advocate violence and ya gotta expect violence.

Ah the peril of two-way streets!


----------



## The Original Tree (Oct 24, 2018)

HenryBHough said:


> False flag?
> 
> What goes around has come around?
> 
> ...


*There is no  better way to "NOT BE CIVIL" than by sending a bomb to yourself and then blaming it on your rivals.

#MeToo*


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> ...


Never underestimate the power of human stupidity, regardless of political affiliation.


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 24, 2018)

Incentive for more illegal future Democrat voters to come to the US.


----------



## deanrd (Oct 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> 
> President Obama
> HIllary Clinton
> ...


 A lot lower. These are some very dangerous people. White nationalist have a history of violence in this country. And now that Trump has come out as a white nationalist we’re seeing what his hidden army is willing to do.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> 
> They are so desperate in fact, I believe they'd actually resort to placing Fake Bombs in their own mailboxes in the hopes of gaining some political and sympathetic leverage to stem the tide of the Red Wave that is about to Drown Their Marxist Hope And Dreams.
> 
> ...




InfoWars is your source?
The same InfoWars that has been banned on Facebook and Twitter for inciting lies and fake news?
What kind of fucking idiot are you?
.
.
.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

Yeah whoever did this is dumb as fuck.  The police and FBI have all of the bomb material intact. It will be easy to trace that shit.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 24, 2018)

deanrd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> ...



Yep, this bomber is the product of the Trump presidency.
A lunatic emboldened by his cult leader.
.
..


----------



## deanrd (Oct 24, 2018)

When Republicans do bad things they try to blame it on Democrats. When Democrats do good things Republicans try to take credit for it. 

We’re seeing it now with GOP bombs. We saw it with Timothy McVie. With Dylan roof. 

But who took down bin Laden? Republicans try to say they did.


----------



## The Original Tree (Oct 24, 2018)

deanrd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> ...


*The DemNazis, No Different than Them Nazis.*


----------



## deanrd (Oct 24, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 I bet it was more than one. Remember Charlottesville. There was way more than just one Nazi. That’s why Trump was able to call them very fine people.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> 
> President Obama
> HIllary Clinton
> ...


And exactly how would that help Republicans win the election?  Talk about gullible.


----------



## deanrd (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It was your kind and marched in Charlottesville.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Yep, this bomber is the product of the Trump presidency.
> A lunatic emboldened by his cult leader.


You assholes have no idea who did this yet. The person doing this was so fucking dumb I wouldn't be surprised if they did it to help Democrats. Why don't we wait till we find out who did it first?


----------



## deanrd (Oct 24, 2018)

S.J. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> ...


 Oh come on. You know stuff like this thrills the Republicans. 

Remember when the GOP representative bodyslammed a reporter? 

Trump talked about it at his rallies and the Republicans went crazy with cheers. Bombs would be even better.


----------



## deanrd (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, this bomber is the product of the Trump presidency.
> ...


 Democrats are going to send out working bombs to other Democrats nitwit. This was sent out by Republicans. No doubt about it.


----------



## deanrd (Oct 24, 2018)

This is small scale republican Timothy McVeigh.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> 
> They are so desperate in fact, I believe they'd actually resort to placing Fake Bombs in their own mailboxes in the hopes of gaining some political and sympathetic leverage to stem the tide of the Red Wave that is about to Drown Their Marxist Hope And Dreams.
> 
> ...




The Progs can't stand the Clintons and Obabble. They view them as traitors, so it's not a stretch to believe that a Neo-Bill Ayers type is behind the bombs.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> 
> They are so desperate in fact, I believe they'd actually resort to placing Fake Bombs in their own mailboxes in the hopes of gaining some political and sympathetic leverage to stem the tide of the Red Wave that is about to Drown Their Marxist Hope And Dreams.
> 
> ...



*The bomb maker or other person who knowingly dropped off these suspicious packages is not known, but it is clear to every unbiased American that President Trump is culpable*** for this act of terrorism.*

*Trump's hate speech for each of the victims of this terrorist act were abetted by his words.*

****Culpable: "Encourage or assist (someone) to do something wrong, in particular, to commit a crime or other offense."*
*
Hey, how has the weather been in Moscow this week?  Are you and your comrades keeping warm?*


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Democrats I’m going to send out working bombs to other Democrats nitwit. This was sent out by Republicans. No doubt about it.


I am not ready to clear this done by anybody yet. I'm waiting till they find who did this shit.

You're so certain about this, why don't you agree to consequences if you're wrong?

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> ...


For the love of Arabian hairless cat fucking....


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 24, 2018)

The OP shows his/her ignorance. There is not information whatsoever as to who is responsible for this mess. I'm watching this on several TV channels. The OP has a record of making claims about things that s/he could actually have no information about.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

deanrd said:


> This is small scale republican Timothy McVeigh.


Yeah, Timothy McVeigh was a Republican.

He was absolutely NOT a libertarian like me.

Yes I agree.

He was a Republican.

(descretely celebrates)

.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 24, 2018)

deanrd said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



That has crossed my mind, too.  That it might be the core leaders of the Nazis that caused the Charlottesville riot.  Trump's finest.
If not them, then Trump Nazi wannabes.
.
.
.


----------



## caddo kid (Oct 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> 
> President Obama
> HIllary Clinton
> ...




We have a POTUS (Trump) that has no problem campaigning & instigating his rallies to violence.
Trump has even gone as far as saying he would pay the legal bills for some at his rallies if they are arrested for violence.
Trump has waged a THREE YEAR WAR on the free press, across the planet.
Trump is A OK with the Saudis murdering journalists; there has  yet to be any punishment whatsoever for the murder of Khashoggi.
Trump praises the guy from Montana (Gianforte) that assaulted a reporter; the crowd loves it & goes NUTZ.
Trump claims to be a "nationalist" at a rally.

It is no wonder that the Clintons, the Obamas, CNN, who is next? are all getting these suspicious packages that could be something nefarious.

With a POTUS like Trump that rallies his troops for violence, is it any wonder America is going to HELL?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

I don't care who this guy is supported. He is a sick motherfucker who needs to die in a maximum-security prison.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 24, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> ...




SPOT ON, Caddo.  SPOT ON.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> ...


Both sides have been saying some bullshit. You can't deny that.


----------



## miketx (Oct 24, 2018)

I don't know who did it, but libs faking things have a history and it would not surprise me in the least. Now back to reviewing my favorite read.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 24, 2018)

*DEMS DESPERATE......PLANTING FAKE BOMBS TO GET VOTES*

*JUST PATHETIC*


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I don't care who this guy is supported. He is a sick motherfucker who needs to die in a maximum-security prison.



Hold on for Trump to start making excuses for the bomber.
After all, he said he and another murderous madman are in love.
Remember?
Kim Jong Un.
He only has nice things to say about another murderer, Putin.
So Trump will find a way to flatter this psycho.
And his cut will lap it up.
.
.
.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

You have to admit, the timing of this stunt and the convenience factor of none of these bombs actually going off, is very helpful to the Democrats.

I'm not saying anything about who did what. I'm just saying it's quite fortuitous.


----------



## JLW (Oct 24, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> ...


A pretty big fucking idiot given that Infowars, among other brain damaged positions,  is a conspiracy laden site that disputes whether Sandy Hook really happened.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 24, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> *DEMS DESPERATE......PLANTING FAKE BOMBS TO GET VOTES*
> 
> *JUST PATHETIC*




JUST PATHETIC that you have to lie before you have any facts.
Did  you learn that from Trump?
.
.

.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, this bomber is the product of the Trump presidency.
> ...



What difference does it make?
_Hillary Clinton_


----------



## deanrd (Oct 24, 2018)

It wasn’t mailed to CNN, it was mailed to John Brennan.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 24, 2018)

DEMS did it.    100% GUARANTEE.  Its THEIR way

YEP.  Proof Dems did has just been uncovered


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 24, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...




That's why the jerk was banned.  Because he's caused the families of Sandy Hook to have to go into hiding.
*Deleted*
.
.
.
.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

deanrd said:


> It wasn’t mailed to CNN, it was mailed to John Brennan.


Not one single bomb went off.

Very fortuitous indeed.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 24, 2018)

It's awfully convenient for democrats when they were seen as the aggressors and all of a sudden in a day they become victims. They should know about bombs when Obama's partner and political mentor Bill Ayers was a depraved bomber who helped make the bomb that was intended for a Ft. Dix Soldier's dance but went off prematurely killing his girlfriend.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn’t mailed to CNN, it was mailed to John Brennan.
> ...


Helloooooooooo


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 24, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> DEMS did it.    100% GUARANTEE.  Its THEIR way



I'm going to bookmark your post and then re-post it after they catch the bomber.
You already have no cred.  Why dig yourself a deeper hole?
.
.
..


----------



## caddo kid (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Wow; great deflection. 
EVERYTHING I posted above is ALL ON TRUMP & you come up with that line of bullshit drivel. Priceless.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

it was a perfectly failed attempt.

The failure was so great and perfect, it almost seems....planned.

You have to admit, very fortuitous.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 24, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




So typical of Trumpanzees to jump to bi-asssed conclusions with no facts.
.
.
.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 24, 2018)

Everyone with an IQ in positive territory got off the DEM Titanic at the last stop.
The remainder will go down with the ship

Now Dems are planting fake bombs.   How LOW can they GO???


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> 
> They are so desperate in fact, I believe they'd actually resort to placing Fake Bombs in their own mailboxes in the hopes of gaining some political and sympathetic leverage to stem the tide of the Red Wave that is about to Drown Their Marxist Hope And Dreams.
> 
> ...


You have evidence that these are fake bombs?   You need to notify the FBI and give them your evidence ASAP!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


I am not so quick to give my own side, which you assume is a Republican, I'll pass.

I don't know how you think that's deflection.

You seem to be dumb as fuck but whatever


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 24, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



We GOTS DA FACTS......THIS IS WHAT YOU WASTE PRODUCTS DO

Remember Kavanaugh????


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 24, 2018)

This is so obviously the work of democrats.  it's just like every other hoax crime democrats have done to themselves over the years.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

Conveniently perfect failure of all bomb attempts.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 24, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



Oh yeah.
They never can defend their cult leader, their very own Jim Jones.
They'd drink the Kool Aid for him, too.
I just can't figure out exactly how Trump was able to suck their brains right out of their head without ever having direct contact.
.
.
.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, this bomber is the product of the Trump presidency.
> ...


yep. all the guesswork is just getting people mad when they don't even know if they should be yet. at least not for the reasons they "pre-rage" over.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



Are you confused or do you have evidence whosoever planned and/or carried out this act of terror was not stirred to do so by Trump's egregious attacks on all four of the targets?

Is anyone living in the US with access to a TV, Radio or the Internet not aware of Trump's hateful rhetoric directed at CNN and these individuals?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 24, 2018)

DEMS.....

FAKE allegations against Trump
FAKE Allegations against Kavanaugh
FAKE refugee caravans paid for by DEMS to get VOTERS
FAKE NEWS
Now...FAKE BOMBS


----------



## candycorn (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Yeah whoever did this is dumb as fuck.  The police and FBI have all of the bomb material intact. It will be easy to trace that shit.


Hope so


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 24, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> Mailbox bombs just a few days before elections? Looks like the last desperate attempt from Dems to attract some sympathy and to convert it to votes.




More than that:  mailing bombs in half-baked attempts to targets which have zero chance of actually getting to the apparent targets, to people and things which play zero role in the elections, but which carry very high media visibility for democrats to then claim "republican or right wing oppression" or "intimidation" in an attempt to get Dems out to vote.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> 
> President Obama
> HIllary Clinton
> ...



Reading the left forums they hate CNN today for some reason ..


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, this bomber is the product of the Trump presidency.
> ...


I agree that we certainly need to wait to find out.....bombs are serious serious business.   I'm sure the FBI is on this full bore right now.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


I don't have to prove anything. The question is do you have evidence? You were the one demanding it this is a Republican right wing nut job. We're still on who did this.

All I have done is simply make the observation that it is highly convenient that this comes at the end of October and not one single bomb went off as intended. It was a perfectly complete failure.

I don't expect it to raise the suspicion of morons.


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 24, 2018)

deanrd said:


> When Republicans do bad things they try to blame it on Democrats. When Democrats do good things Republicans try to take credit for it.



SSDD - Democrats continue to accuse Republicans of doing what THEY do and of being who THEY are.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> 
> President Obama
> HIllary Clinton
> ...



Did a republican send those?  We do know that a leftist shot into a ballgame and sent a republican to the hospital with severe injuries.


----------



## caddo kid (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...





WaitingFor2020 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...




That jackass DOESN'T even know what deflection is, and that he deflected. 

NO WONDER these assholes fall for Trump's feces.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 24, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > When Republicans do bad things they try to blame it on Democrats. When Democrats do good things Republicans try to take credit for it.
> ...



Yeah, but they're all cool and down when a leftist shoots into a crowded ball game injuring people.


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I don't have to prove anything. The question is do you have evidence? You were the one demanding it this is a Republican right wing nut job.


Bootney, Bootney, Bootney....did you learn NOTING from the Liberal 'Kavanaugh Crucifixion'?

The burden of proof is on the ACCUSED, not the accuser, and Republicans are GUILTY until PROVEN innocent!


----------



## S.J. (Oct 24, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > *DEMS DESPERATE......PLANTING FAKE BOMBS TO GET VOTES*
> ...


Irony alert!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


Finally, the voice of reason.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


Actual quote:   



> With all due respect, the fact is we had four dead Americans. Was it because of a protest or was it because of guys out for a walk one night who decided that they’d they go kill some Americans? What difference at this point does it make? It is our job to figure out what happened and do everything we can to prevent it from ever happening again, Senator.



Might be too many words for the "base", tho.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 24, 2018)

why do people have to "pre-blame"? maybe the dems are doing it, maybe not. maybe it's the russians. i'm all for getting mad at those who do it but i'll wait and find out who that is vs. make it fit my own "agenda" of who i'd like it to be.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> 
> They are so desperate in fact, I believe they'd actually resort to placing Fake Bombs in their own mailboxes in the hopes of gaining some political and sympathetic leverage to stem the tide of the Red Wave that is about to Drown Their Marxist Hope And Dreams.
> 
> ...








Mr Soros paid me to send these to him, Barack and a few others...what? It's a clock!


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 24, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Everyone with an IQ in positive territory got off the DEM Titanic at the last stop.
> The remainder will go down with the ship
> 
> Now Dems are planting fake bombs.   How LOW can they GO???




I know this is not in your purview of experience, but these targets all have either Secret Service details or heavy security, for the very reason of preventing your fellow raging cesspool trash from making attempts on their lives.  Especially in this heightened state of irrationality that Trump has created.

It is their JOB to protect these people by looking for things in the mail, especially letter bombs and packages that were not ordered.  

CNN anchors have had security due to the harassment and threats by your fellow Trump cocksockets.


.
.
.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Oct 24, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have to prove anything. The question is do you have evidence? You were the one demanding it this is a Republican right wing nut job.
> ...




If Trump had allowed the FBI to INTERVIEW the ACCUSER, you might have a point....besides the one on top of your head.
.
.
.


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> *Remember when THE NAZIS faked BOMB THREATS, and actually blew up some of their own buildings and then blamed it on their political opponents to seize POWER?
> 
> The DemNazis are playing by the SAME rules as Them Nazis.*


Clearly a girl with no life.
The essential no Ed CAPS 
I see it now, it's not the white supremes, it's Hillary.
You do know adolf inserted national into his socialist party name to make sure it wasn't socialist?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

I think we can all agree that whoever did this was incredibly stupid or very well-connected.

There is no way that the FBI will fail to discover who built these bombs, given that none of them exploded.

I'm leaning toward the perp being a complete dumbass.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> DEMS.....
> 
> FAKE allegations against Trump
> FAKE Allegations against Kavanaugh
> ...


This is an example of someone who has been SO brainwashed that even if all the evidence in the world comes to show that tiny trump broke the law...even if all the evidence in the world comes to show that Kavanaugh is a drunk sex assaulter....even if all the evidence in the world shows that the refugee caravan was not paid for by Dems...even if all the evidence in the world shows that the refugees in the caravan will never be voters....even if all the evidence in the world shows the news to be factual....and even if all the evidence in the world shows that these bombs were very real......he will let tiny trump grab his pussy through his non-functioning brain.......forever.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > DEMS.....
> ...


I agree, but I have 2 in this theead that are the exact same in reverse.  



Much respect to you.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 24, 2018)

All four pipe bombs were made by the same person.  They were all crudely made.  Though functional, they likely would never have gone off. They were hand delivered.

Likely suspects are antifa and democrats.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> 
> They are so desperate in fact, I believe they'd actually resort to placing Fake Bombs in their own mailboxes in the hopes of gaining some political and sympathetic leverage to stem the tide of the Red Wave that is about to Drown Their Marxist Hope And Dreams.
> 
> ...




Let me see if I can get this right. I will bet that a few days or a week before the election it will be reported by the fake leftist liberal so called media like CNN and MSNBC that the suspect for these so called mailbox bombs will be a white racist "nationalist" and a big supporter of Trump. I am almost 99.9% sure that this will happen. The demoncrats are so desperate that they will try anything to stop Trump. I am pretty sure that G. Soros had a big hand in this fake news story. Just saying.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> All four pipe bombs were made by the same person.  They were all crudely made.  Though functional, they likely would never have gone off. They were hand delivered.
> 
> Likely suspects are antifa and democrats.


Or a really dumb jackass who thinks he is helping the GOP.


----------



## Erinwltr (Oct 24, 2018)

POTUS apologists are completely out of their gourds condoning bombing political opponents.  Incredulous that the Orange Steatorrhoea in the Oval Office has brought you to this place in time.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> ...


I hope they get to the bottom of this crap in this week. I don't want this hanging around past the election.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> POTUS apologists are completely out of their gourds condoning bombing political opponents.  Incredulous that the Orange Steatorrhoea in the Oval Office has brought you to this place in time.


Who is condoning bombing?


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 24, 2018)

Typical of the apologists for the violent Russian/Trumpublican inspired White Nationalist movement.  Get use to it, they will not concede power in the upcoming election with out violence.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...




There is no story. Fake news once again. It will be all forgotten about after the election. What bombs?


----------



## iceberg (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > POTUS apologists are completely out of their gourds condoning bombing political opponents.  Incredulous that the Orange Steatorrhoea in the Oval Office has brought you to this place in time.
> ...


it's that whole "make this fit my agenda" bullshit extremists on both sides love to do. funny how he says the other side is out of their gord and then he goes into "orange steatorrhoea" crap.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> 
> They are so desperate in fact, I believe they'd actually resort to placing Fake Bombs in their own mailboxes in the hopes of gaining some political and sympathetic leverage to stem the tide of the Red Wave that is about to Drown Their Marxist Hope And Dreams.
> 
> ...


Remember when that Republican pretended to be a Bernie supporter and then shot up a softball field nearly killing Steve Scalise, just so the republicans would look more sympathetic when it comes to gun violence issues? 

If you’re shaking your head thinking “Slade is an idiot” then congrats, you see how others are reading your OP.

Totally predictable response btw.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> Typical of the apologists for the violent Russian/Trumpublican inspired White Nationalist movement.  Get use to it, they will not concede power in the upcoming election with out violence.


The idiot who did this is not helping with the "Republican" cause.

He/she was either a Dem operative with connections or a motherfucking idiot, or both. 


.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> ...


you had me going for a second on that one.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 24, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Everyone with an IQ in positive territory got off the DEM Titanic at the last stop.
> The remainder will go down with the ship
> 
> Now Dems are planting fake bombs.   How LOW can they GO???



a)  Evidence ^^^ seems to be missing.  

b)  But thanks so much for sharing such an insightful and credible theory. 

in  re b), SARCASM Alert.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 24, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> Typical of the apologists for the violent Russian/Trumpublican inspired White Nationalist movement.  Get use to it, they will not concede power in the upcoming election with out violence.



Geez, from what I have been seeing on the internet and TV is that it is the commie Antifa red guard goons that are committing all the violence against Trump supporters and the people who work for Trump in his cabinet. Americans more than ever needs to start thinking about and supporting "nationalism" or else. There is nothing wrong with anyone calling themselves a "nationalist". Globalism has destroyed countries. A nationalist will save their country. It was great to hear Trump say that he is a "nationalist". Long overdue.


----------



## Issa (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > False flag?
> ...


Your evidence ? Or you have no proof like your orange clown ?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

So, the original warning came from Florida where police obtained information about something happening at  Debbie Wasserman-Schultz's office.  

It was a coordinated effort, apparently.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 24, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Typical of the apologists for the violent Russian/Trumpublican inspired White Nationalist movement.  Get use to it, they will not concede power in the upcoming election with out violence.
> ...


You obviously don’t understand how the term nationalism is understood in this world. Do yourself a favor and check out Trumps buddy Scaramucci’s interview with Cuomo from last night. He explains it very well.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 24, 2018)

Issa said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



Where is your proof?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 24, 2018)

iceberg said:


> why do people have to "pre-blame"? maybe the dems are doing it, maybe not. maybe it's the russians. i'm all for getting mad at those who do it but i'll wait and find out who that is vs. make it fit my own "agenda" of who i'd like it to be.



DEMS DID IT !!!!!

(Hey, I learned all this pre-blaming directly FROM DEMOCRATS)
Did they give Kavanaugh the benefit of the doubt?

Apparently, they get REALLY triggered if someone uses their own tactics against them.


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Typical of the apologists for the violent Russian/Trumpublican inspired White Nationalist movement.  Get use to it, they will not concede power in the upcoming election with out violence.
> ...


There are no Republicans left in American politics.  They've been replace by Putin's Trumpybear and the Trumpublicans.

Hopefully whoever did this was stupid and left behind evidence.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Given that not one single bomb exploded, the FBI has all the evidence they need.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> ...




Look at all of the Russian Bots coming out of the woodwork to support the notion that another round of right wing terrorism is a "false flag" attack.  This is just like Donald Trump blaming swatstikas on synagogues on Jews looking for sympathy.

The first three posts on this thread were all Russian troll farm bots.  Despicable.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> This is an example of someone who has been SO brainwashed that even if all the evidence in the world comes to show that tiny trump broke the law...even if all the evidence in the world comes to show that Kavanaugh is a drunk sex assaulter....even if all the evidence in the world shows that the refugee caravan was not paid for by Dems...even if all the evidence in the world shows that the refugees in the caravan will never be voters....even if all the evidence in the world shows the news to be factual....and even if all the evidence in the world shows that these bombs were very real......he will let tiny trump grab his pussy through his non-functioning brain.......forever.


You mean like YOU IMBECILES condemning Kavanaugh for a 40 year old allegation that the accuser couldn't remember?

THAT kind of brainwashed ?  PLEASE, spare us the hypocrisy SUPREME !


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Look up the meaning of "nationalist". But the alt left liberal/dumbocrats want to associate that word with the KKK. The lefty liberal fake news is now going ballistic over the word "nationalist". They will say anything to get dummies to listen too them. Trump is not a globalist/communist. Trump is a nationalist and the word nationalist scares the shit out of the commie dumbocrats.  Just saying.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 24, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> a)  Evidence ^^^ seems to be missing.
> b)  But thanks so much for sharing such an insightful and credible theory.
> in  re b), SARCASM Alert.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 24, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Typical of the apologists for the violent Russian/Trumpublican inspired White Nationalist movement.  Get use to it, they will not concede power in the upcoming election with out violence.
> ...



Was ol'Trumpybear a Nationalist when he outsourced all the manufacturing of the products he sold?

Intense Nationalism was part of the cause of the greatest human suffering in history during the last century.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > False flag?
> ...



How many desperate posts are you going to make trying to deflect from right wing terrorism?  This puts a lie to everything Trump has been claiming about violent leftists.  All of violent rhetoric emanating from the White House and the right wing media is coming back to bite you in the ass.

Journalists are being openly murdered by authoritarian regimes, Putin is bragging about having control over Trump, and violent Trumpanzees are running amok in the USA.  Putin's investment in Trump is paying off in ways that will take years to repair, if ever.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 24, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


I did look it up, did you watch that interview?


----------



## S.J. (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > All four pipe bombs were made by the same person.  They were all crudely made.  Though functional, they likely would never have gone off. They were hand delivered.
> ...


How would that be helping the GOP?  None of those people are running for office.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 24, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > a)  Evidence ^^^ seems to be missing.
> ...



The insanity look of a democratic Hillary supporter.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> How many desperate posts are you going to make trying to deflect from right wing terrorism?  This puts a lie to everything Trump has been claiming about violent leftists.  All of violent rhetoric emanating from the White House and the right wing media is coming back to bite you in the ass.
> 
> Journalists are being openly murdered by authoritarian regimes, Putin is bragging about having control over Trump, and violent Trumpanzees are running amok in the USA.  Putin's investment in Trump is paying off in ways that will take years to repair, if ever.



ooooooo KAY then.....


----------



## Oddball (Oct 24, 2018)

But democrats would *never ever* be involved in such underhanded chicanery! 

Video Suggests Strategist Tied to Clinton Campaign Tried to Provoke Fistfights at Trump Rallies


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Clarify. What interview?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

This is such a sloppy attemp, that if the FBI does not find the perpetrator within 48 hours, I will be highly suspicious.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 24, 2018)

Oddball said:


> But democrats would *never ever* be involved in such underhanded chicanery!
> 
> Video Suggests Strategist Tied to Clinton Campaign Tried to Provoke Fistfights at Trump Rallies




Another democrat bites the dust.  Aw gee whiz.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 24, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> This is such a sloppy attemp, that if the FBI does not find the perpetrator within 48 hours, I will be highly suspicious.




If they do find a suspect you can almost be sure that it will be some poor Trump supporting smuck who goes to church every week and has been a good model citizen all his life.. Hey, you never know.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > This is such a sloppy attemp, that if the FBI does not find the perpetrator within 48 hours, I will be highly suspicious.
> ...


I agree. There is no way anyone with a brain would try to do something like this and fuck up the positive momentum the Republicans have going into the election. If it is a Trump supporter or right winger, the person is probably a complete dumb fuck.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

Again, note that these bombs are going to former Obama administration officials.

It is a strange target given the current approaching election.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 24, 2018)

The thug tactics of the left have backfired on them and they've only motivated Republicans to get out and vote.  Realizing it was a losing strategy they now have to try to turn it around and make Republicans look like they're just as violent so they have now INVENTED someone they can point a finger at in the hopes of motivating their lazy voters.  Every Chris Matthews type will be out there in force for the next two weeks accusing Republicans of being the violent ones, hoping it translates into votes.  Guaranteed.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




I guess whatever it takes for Trump to antagonize the democrats will work for him and his million supporters. The democrats have been and are still doing to try to antagonize republican conservative supporters for decades. It's tit for tat now.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 24, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


Yes and you can support the tit for tat like children do or you can act like a grown up and show a little integrity by being responsible for your own actions by acting respectable.

Now do you agree that the nationalism term probably isn’t the best to live and die by?


----------



## The Original Tree (Oct 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



*As you know WE CANNOT BE CIVIL with PEOPLE LIKE YOU who are TRYING TO DESTROY US.

Hillary Rotten Clinton*


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> ...


Thank you for making it totally clear that no matter what the truth is....you will believe (((Soros))) was responsible.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


Confront Republicans in their homes, in their bedrooms.  They should not eat or sleep.

Think Progress Editor Tweets Republicans Should Be Confronted In Their Homes. Shapiro Issues One Hell Of A Warning.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 24, 2018)

Occam's Razor says the pipe bombs are the Dems "October Surprise" to sway the election.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Hopefully, the best people are on this right now. 

I will speak honestly....if we find out that this was some moron on the Left.....I will be absolutely LIVID!!!!


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


Wow, you are following the advise of Clinton now? Really? How embarassing for you


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Hopefully, the best people are on this right now.

I will speak honestly....if we find out that this was some moron on the Left.....I will be absolutely LIVID!!!!


BasicHumanUnit said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > This is an example of someone who has been SO brainwashed that even if all the evidence in the world comes to show that tiny trump broke the law...even if all the evidence in the world comes to show that Kavanaugh is a drunk sex assaulter....even if all the evidence in the world shows that the refugee caravan was not paid for by Dems...even if all the evidence in the world shows that the refugees in the caravan will never be voters....even if all the evidence in the world shows the news to be factual....and even if all the evidence in the world shows that these bombs were very real......he will let tiny trump grab his pussy through his non-functioning brain.......forever.
> ...


She remembered a great deal.   Why do you lie?


----------



## The Original Tree (Oct 24, 2018)

boedicca said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> ...


*WWSAD?

What Would Saul Alinsky Do?*


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 24, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Occam's Razor says the pipe bombs are the Dems "October Surprise" to sway the election.


In what way do you think pipe bombs sway a midterm election?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

S.J. said:


> The thug tactics of the left have backfired on them and they've only motivated Republicans to get out and vote.  Realizing it was a losing strategy they now have to try to turn it around and make Republicans look like they're just as violent so they have now INVENTED someone they can point a finger at in the hopes of motivating their lazy voters.  Every Chris Matthews type will be out there in force for the next two weeks accusing Republicans of being the violent ones, hoping it translates into votes.  Guaranteed.


And I bet even if the FBI finds the bomber and they are politically against Democrats you will just cry "FAKE NEWS!" all day long.


----------



## The Original Tree (Oct 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


*No, How Embarrassing For You Being a Beta Male, and lapping up whatever drivel the left feeds you.

BTW, that's a TAT.

You TIT.

You are welcome.*


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Occam's Razor says the pipe bombs are the Dems "October Surprise" to sway the election.
> ...


I've been asking the same kind of question about the refugee caravan....who does it help in the midterm election?


----------



## TheDude (Oct 24, 2018)

The Democrats have a real problem on their hands.  First, most of us recognize they project their bullshit on the opponent.  Russia! and racism are fine examples.  They exposed themselves as scum-sucks with the Kavanaugh situation.  They promised Hillary would win.  They go on offense using race cards and such, which only takes a normal brain to recognize these are lies and demonstrates decay.  We have a sitting POTUS who cannot be criticized objectively, so they pull shit out of their ass and munch on their BS like a horse eats grass.

They've demonstrated no low is too low, and how do you steer attention away from Democrats who are LITERALLY assaulting Republicans?  You send un-armed bombs to Democrats, that's how.  This will fail too.  Democrats are drowned rats.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


You sound nervous.   Are you nervous that some deplorable did something stupid and sent those bombs?


----------



## The Original Tree (Oct 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Occam's Razor says the pipe bombs are the Dems "October Surprise" to sway the election.
> ...


*Dead People and Illegals Voting DemNazi will have more of an explosive impact than fake mailbox bombs mailed to yourself.*


----------



## jc456 (Oct 24, 2018)

deanrd said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


so you aren't an american? hmmmmm


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


How many dead people and illegals are you talking about here?


----------



## boedicca (Oct 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Occam's Razor says the pipe bombs are the Dems "October Surprise" to sway the election.
> ...




The Progs have seen enthusiasm wane in the aftermath of their epic fail in attacking Kavanaugh, while conservative enthusiasm has increased.   Desperate loons do desperate loony things.   The Progs have a habit of using violence and the threat of violence.  The bombs are consistent with that.

The bombs are also consistent with the Progs' tendency to stage Fake Hate Crimes for attention.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> ...



Chickens have come home to roost for republicans

You can’t dish all this hate without Republicans turning it into kill, kill, kill


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

jc456 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


So you think that someone isn't an American if they didn't march with the Alt-Right INCELs at Charlottesville?   hmmmmmmmm


----------



## boedicca (Oct 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



The caravan proves what a Genius Trump is.  His enemies do things that actually help him.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


I’m not lapping up anything. All I’ve done is make fun of your idiocracy. Quoting Clinton to make a point?! Haha what a joke


----------



## The Original Tree (Oct 24, 2018)

*Pretty Much, The DemNazis have Resorted to this since Avenatti got evicted from his office, and Stormy Daniels had to go back to stripping for a living.

Man fakes his own death to avoid wife demanding money*


----------



## Hellokitty (Oct 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> 
> President Obama
> HIllary Clinton
> ...



Odd targets. Holder, DW Schultz, and NYC Cuomo. The media and liberals are already twisting this to attack TRUMP. Sorry the whole thing comes across as an over the top, jump the shark terrorist hoax.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


i'm only aware of americans there.  he said your kind, so that presumes he isn't american


----------



## The Original Tree (Oct 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



*You aren't very good at making fun of anyone or anything, Sir Tit.

Idiocracy is so 2006.

You are 12 years out of touch....like your party...which is 100 years out of touch.*


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 24, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Where are you getting those stats from? Dem enthusiasm has and still is at all time highs. The Kav situation may have bumped Rep enthusiasm. I’m still not seeing how a pipe bomb sways anything?


----------



## Thinker101 (Oct 24, 2018)

Yup, next thing will be these clowns ducking sniper fire.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 24, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Anything is possible right now.



Especially fake bombs. It’s all to perfect. White powder would be icing on the cake.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 24, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> Yup, next thing will be these clowns ducking sniper fire.




Or sniper clowns with mail bombs.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 24, 2018)

Hellokitty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> ...



Its actually quite funny.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




I'm not claiming that the Progs are logical and rational.  They see violence and the threat of violence as legitimate political tactics.  The bombs are consistent with that.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


I don’t have a party you dimwit. You’re like a blind guy throwing darts. Clueless


----------



## S.J. (Oct 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > The thug tactics of the left have backfired on them and they've only motivated Republicans to get out and vote.  Realizing it was a losing strategy they now have to try to turn it around and make Republicans look like they're just as violent so they have now INVENTED someone they can point a finger at in the hopes of motivating their lazy voters.  Every Chris Matthews type will be out there in force for the next two weeks accusing Republicans of being the violent ones, hoping it translates into votes.  Guaranteed.
> ...


And I bet if I'm right you won't show your face around here for a month.


----------



## The Original Tree (Oct 24, 2018)

Hellokitty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> ...



*Its SOOOOOO OBVIOUS this is a HOAX......

Most people who do stuff like this.....usually have a local target.....and then maybe target a politician they also have a beef with.

The targets are too obvious, the timing is suspect, and it is coordinated with The Caravan, the Midterms, and is a desperate act of a party that feels they are about to go extinct unless they flood the country with illegals and give them the right to vote.

This was an organized Hoax, just like The Russia Hoax where Millions of Dollars were spent to orchestrate a false narrative, file false affidavits, submit false testimony, and then have MULTIPLE CORRUPT operatives in The FBI and DOJ carry out Clinton and Obama's orders to go after President Trump, his family and his staff.  

When you are willing to collude with Putin, sell him our Uranium and Illegally launder money to Putin to purchase propaganda, and then lie under oath, destroy evidence, violate federal court orders and have your cronies cover up your crimes, THAT PARTY, THE DNC is capable of doing anything.

It's a modern day Mafia operation with The Democrat Party.  They are in FACT an Organized Crime Operation.*


----------



## Thinker101 (Oct 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Ok, you have an issue with blind people...good to know.


----------



## miketx (Oct 24, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


What's it feel like for you idiots to lose another 2 million votes over this latest fraud? lol


----------



## Dschrute3 (Oct 24, 2018)

Could be a Democrat-False Flag event. Wouldn't surprise me. Democrats have been caught feigning attacks on numerous occasions. This is their big chance to play the 'Victim' before the Midterms. 

But i think most Americans understand that it's the Democrats who've been inciting violence since Election Day. They've created this very dangerous environment.


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



Tree's really are dumb aren't they?  Can't even get a half a quote right.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Oct 24, 2018)

The Russian excuse for losing elections has fizzled so they have moved to “we can’t win elections because conservatives are trying to blow us up”


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 24, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> The OP shows his/her ignorance. There is not information whatsoever as to who is responsible for this mess. I'm watching this on several TV channels. The OP has a record of making claims about things that s/he could actually have no information about.





Lysistrata said:


> The OP shows his/her ignorance. There is not information whatsoever as to who is responsible for this mess. I'm watching this on several TV channels. The OP has a record of making claims about things that s/he could actually have no information about.



He's not ignorant, he's a damn liar, possibly in the employ of Russia.


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



I agree, whoever did it needs to face the full punishment of the law.


----------



## The Original Tree (Oct 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



*No party would have you sir Tit.  You'd bore the sox off of people with your message of DOPE AND NO CHANGE.*


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2018)

Republicans celebrate terrorist marches in Virginia

They celebrate the torture and killing of journalists

Now they plan to bomb key democrats


----------



## Rocko (Oct 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans celebrate terrorist marches in Virginia
> 
> They celebrate the torture and killing of journalists
> 
> Now they plan to bomb key democrats



lies, lies, and more lies


----------



## jc456 (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


shit man, they're trying to take us back to medieval times, that's much longer than 100 years back.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 24, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > why do people have to "pre-blame"? maybe the dems are doing it, maybe not. maybe it's the russians. i'm all for getting mad at those who do it but i'll wait and find out who that is vs. make it fit my own "agenda" of who i'd like it to be.
> ...


however, if you gave them shit for being stupid, their being stupid doesn't mean it's ok to now be stupid yourself.

you'd think we'd know to NOT do the things we bitch at others for doing by now.


----------



## The Original Tree (Oct 24, 2018)

*WWBAD?
*
*What Would Bill Ayers Do?*


----------



## The Original Tree (Oct 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


*Dems are only enthusiastic about trans-gender perverts reading "My Two Daddies" to 6 year old kids.*


----------



## jc456 (Oct 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


let's see the numbers.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


seems you are a leftist.  didn't say party.


----------



## The Original Tree (Oct 24, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


*A real leftist has no party, and has no country.  He only has his agenda, and his globalism.*


----------



## Hellokitty (Oct 24, 2018)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I wouldn't say funny, but it's telling that none of the devices actually went off and they all are received near the same time.


----------



## The Original Tree (Oct 24, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



*A blind guy throwing darts wouldn't be clueless, he'd be sightless, like The Left is.*


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 24, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


Why would you think I have an issue with blind people? Don’t go all snowflake on me now. Rise above


----------



## jc456 (Oct 24, 2018)

iceberg said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I really wish people would have some fking dignity.  what happened to these people?  folks screaming your people, and a back at you rhetoric.  It's simply sad.  finger pointen out the wazoo.

You have to believe they're making money off of this blame game tactic, why else throw one's integrity to the dogs?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


Good, political parties are for puppets who need to be spoon fed their talking points.


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> When you are willing to collude with Putin, sell him our Uranium



In reality the mines in question are still mining ore that is processed into nuclear fuel for reactors and medical equipment right here is the USA.  Putin however did sell us 550 tons worth of highly enriched uranium from their decommissioned nuclear bombs to burn in our reactors as well.  In fact the Megatons to Megawatts program was still active when the Canadians sold the rights to operate those mines to the Russian Company.

Trees really are stupid.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans celebrate terrorist marches in Virginia
> 
> They celebrate the torture and killing of journalists
> 
> Now they plan to bomb key democrats


We don't know who it was.   I hope the FBI finds out......ASAP.


----------



## The Original Tree (Oct 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



*You aren't spoon fed.  I see you more as Tube Fed.*


----------



## iceberg (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


i'd hang with him in a heartbeat. you see, when he and i disagree, we tend to talk it out. we may not end up agreeing on much after that, but neither of us have treated the other as a child yet.

not sure how people expect change to happen in the world if they don't change themselves.

as my good friend jonny hawkins says:
Everybody wants to change the world
But one thing's clear
No one ever wants to change themselves
That's the way things are


----------



## Richard-H (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> 
> They are so desperate in fact, I believe they'd actually resort to placing Fake Bombs in their own mailboxes in the hopes of gaining some political and sympathetic leverage to stem the tide of the Red Wave that is about to Drown Their Marxist Hope And Dreams.
> 
> ...




Speaking of desperation...have you ever read your own posts?


----------



## iceberg (Oct 24, 2018)

jc456 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


this is why i have no problem waiting until we find out who did it before i set my rage free.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

Chaos.....who benefits from all this chaos?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Oct 24, 2018)

Put the elections on hold until the FBI can investigate this.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans celebrate terrorist marches in Virginia
> 
> They celebrate the torture and killing of journalists
> 
> Now they plan to bomb key democrats



  Key democrats?
None of them are running for office.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 24, 2018)

iceberg said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


D'Souza said that very thing in a speech.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Chaos.....who benefits from all this chaos?


who does?


----------



## iceberg (Oct 24, 2018)

jc456 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


i can't control what other people do. just me. so when i hear "so and so made me do xyz" i call bullshit. they made a conscious decision to do something and they need to own it, not blame someone else.


----------



## Thinker101 (Oct 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Well you seem to feel a blind guy throwing darts is clueless.  Perhaps you should read some of your own posts....dumbass.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

All targets of the Non-A-Bomber (because no bombs exploded) were Dems, Dem donors (Soros) or Dem propaganda outlets (CNN) who helped Hillary win the DNC nomination.  DWS was the DNC chair.  

No Kamela or Frankenstein, or Pelosi, etc.

It looks like a pissed off Bern Bot based solely on the targets.  

Just a theory. Speculating here.

Carry on.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> All targets of the Non-A-Bomber (because no bombs exploded) were Dems, Dem donors (Soros) or Dem propaganda outlets (CNN) who helped Hillary win the DNC nomination.  DWS was the DNC chair.
> 
> No Kamela or Frankenstein, or Pelosi, etc.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it couldn't possibly be a Trumpie, right?

After all, Trump is the one who has bashed CNN, Soros, the Clintons, and the Obamas non-stop for the past two years.  So it couldn't possibly be one of his cult followers.


----------



## The Original Tree (Oct 24, 2018)

Richard-H said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> ...


Yah they are pretty fucking good.  I am one of the highest rated posters in this joint.

I am so good at this, I am thinking of starting a new business selling Democrats Sofas made by the tears of illegals being deported back their their homelands.


Thinker101 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...



*Lefty equating the blind with being stupid is priceless.  They are blind, not clueless.  Geez.  Talk about identity politics?

YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG!

LMFAO*


----------



## iceberg (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > All targets of the Non-A-Bomber (because no bombs exploded) were Dems, Dem donors (Soros) or Dem propaganda outlets (CNN) who helped Hillary win the DNC nomination.  DWS was the DNC chair.
> ...


could be anyone at this point.

pointing to a single source like "trumpies" is just asinine and agenda driven.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > All targets of the Non-A-Bomber (because no bombs exploded) were Dems, Dem donors (Soros) or Dem propaganda outlets (CNN) who helped Hillary win the DNC nomination.  DWS was the DNC chair.
> ...


It could be someone from either end.

There's a lot of uncontrolled (and enabled) hate out there.
.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > All targets of the Non-A-Bomber (because no bombs exploded) were Dems, Dem donors (Soros) or Dem propaganda outlets (CNN) who helped Hillary win the DNC nomination.  DWS was the DNC chair.
> ...


Oh, it could be.  

Why didn't they try to bomb Frankenstein?

It could very well be a Trumptard, but the target give a potentially different look.

I am just making an observation.


----------



## Blackrook (Oct 24, 2018)

The fact that none of these bombs actually did damage makes me suspicious.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > All targets of the Non-A-Bomber (because no bombs exploded) were Dems, Dem donors (Soros) or Dem propaganda outlets (CNN) who helped Hillary win the DNC nomination.  DWS was the DNC chair.
> ...



.

and.





..





Love you.







.






Say it back.



.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 24, 2018)

I sure hope they find out who did and who they represent.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 24, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> The fact that none of these bombs actually did damage makes me suspicious.



Me to. From what I've been reading they were not supposed to go off.

Who plants a bomb that isn't supposed to go off??

The whole thing stinks like day old dead fish.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 24, 2018)

"I’m going to go ahead and state that there is a 0% chance that these “suspicious packages” were sent out by conservatives. The only thing “suspicious” about these packages, is their timing. Caravans, fake bomb threats—these leftists are going ALL OUT for midterms." - Candy Candace Owens


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

iceberg said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


I notice you did not chastise the OP for starting a topic to speculate it could be a "Bern Bot", you fucking retarded hypocrite.

Which is precisely what I was doing satirically, dumbass.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


you always run around like you got a herd of cucumbers up your ass fighting to be a salad or is it just my luck?


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 24, 2018)

"For months CNN squawks that "Trump's rhetoric" will get someone in the media killed.  Now, on cue,  two weeks before the midterms, someone mails a "bomb" to CNN. Too obvious snowflakes.  America isn't buying it." - Boisterous Bill Mitchell


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> I notice you did not chastise the OP for starting a topic to speculate it could be a "Bern Bot", you fucking retarded hypocrite.
> 
> Which is precisely what I was doing satirically, dumbass.


But, does it not point to a Bern Bot, just looking at the targets to which the bombs were sent?

Again, not saying this is proof positive, but the targets all have one thing in common (other than being democrats or dem propagandists).  They all helped Hillary win the nomination.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


And...

...say it back.

.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


Wow, good one


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

iceberg said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


You went out of your way to make a public hypocrite of yourself, dumbass.  Don't be whining now.  Too late.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


oh bullshit.

it was NOT out of my way.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 24, 2018)

The timing is uncanny....Kavanaugh failed. Caravan is blowing up in their faces, Republicans surging in polls.. and NOW THIS? It's so obvious at this point. This is their October Surprise, bet on it. Can anyone say, "false flag"? These people have no shame & are beyond desperate.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

The tard reads an OP in which it is speculated a Bernie supporter made the pipe bombs.

The same tards then reads a response that sarcastically suggests that, gee, it couldn't be someone who likes Trump.

The tard then gets all  fauxraged over the second post because the OP clearly fits the internal narrative in his pointy head while the second post doesn't.

It is my pleasure to break such hypocritical retards over my knee.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 24, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


No a blind guy throwing darts goes to accuracy because the guy I was responding to constantly makes wrong assertions and is completely off the mark. Then I called him clueless. Sad I have to explain this to you.  If I hurt your feelings with the comment I’ll apologize and say it was in poor taste. I somehow doubt that you were much offended though. Just trying to make me look bad with off topic insults like usual.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> The tard reads an OP in which it is speculated a Bernie supporter made the pipe bombs.
> 
> The same tards then reads a response that sarcastically suggests that, gee, it couldn't be someone who likes Trump.
> 
> ...


your mascara is running from crying so much.


----------



## xyz (Oct 24, 2018)

It's interesting that this has taken the Saudi stuff off the front page.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > All targets of the Non-A-Bomber (because no bombs exploded) were Dems, Dem donors (Soros) or Dem propaganda outlets (CNN) who helped Hillary win the DNC nomination.  DWS was the DNC chair.
> ...



You complain a lot


----------



## jc456 (Oct 24, 2018)

just heard a good line, 'Ride the panic',it's what I heard was a demoloser philosophy.  Create a panic and ride it.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

It was the international Jews, I tells ya!  The Elders of Zion!

Anyone who reports otherwise is FAKE NEWS!

QED.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Who tried to kill Republicans during a softball game? Who attacked Ted Cruz at a restaurant? Mitch McConnell? Kirsten Nielsen? Sarah Sanders? Also Trumpies? Stupid gay clown.


----------



## Obama2020 (Oct 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> President Obama
> HIllary Clinton
> George Soros
> ...



I'll make an educated guess the 'fake' dem FBI and CIA will get to the bottom of this shit.
I'm expecting Trump to call 'fake' fake' 'fake' 'fake' 'fake' 'fake' 'fake' 'fake' 'fake' 'fake'  .... we live in a 'fake' world with 'fake' f'ing bombs.
Can't sink lower than this... this is the bottom of the 'fake' trash can.

Nov 6 is the only way out of this 'fake' prez.... puke and re-puke!


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

False flag! False flag!  Conspiracies everywhere!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> It was the international Jews, I tells ya!  The Elders of Zion!
> 
> Anyone who reports otherwise is FAKE NEWS!
> 
> QED.



Dumbass. Jews are responsible for the caravan not this. My people do get blamed for everything.


----------



## Votto (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> All targets of the Non-A-Bomber (because no bombs exploded) were Dems, Dem donors (Soros) or Dem propaganda outlets (CNN) who helped Hillary win the DNC nomination.  DWS was the DNC chair.
> 
> No Kamela or Frankenstein, or Pelosi, etc.
> 
> ...



Putin done it.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Oh, I see.

If someone shoots a Republican, it was a Democrat.

If someone sends a pipe bomb to a Democrat...it was a Democrat!

What a tidy little mind you have.  Key word: little


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 24, 2018)

The whole thing is fucking staged, it has to be


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 24, 2018)

At opioids event, Melania Trump opens with, “We cannot tolerate these cowardly attacks.”


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Why are you jumping to conclusions? I just Asked you a simple question. We have evidence of those attacks the rest is pure speculation. Also they harassed a Fox anchor on the train. Sent bomb threats to Susan Collins. Can you point out any recent provable attacks vs the Dem politicians? I ll Patiently wait as you look dumb scouring the Internet.


----------



## nat4900 (Oct 24, 2018)

Soon, Trump cultists will "conclude" that since Trump is so fucking great, the bombs were sent by liberals in a mass suicidal pact/plot.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 24, 2018)

TRUMP: “the packages are being inspected, a major federal investigation is now under way” says whoever is responsible for these acts will be brought to justice

so Hillary will be brought to justice!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > All targets of the Non-A-Bomber (because no bombs exploded) were Dems, Dem donors (Soros) or Dem propaganda outlets (CNN) who helped Hillary win the DNC nomination.  DWS was the DNC chair.
> ...


File that under Hysterical


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 24, 2018)

1) Trump and his entire administration have condemned what happened 2) We have no idea who did this 3) Blaming Trump for something he has no part in is gross 4) If you blame Trump for this then it's all Dem leaders fault when people send packages to Republicans.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 24, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> Soon, Trump cultists will "conclude" that since Trump is so fucking great, the bombs were sent by liberals in a mass suicidal pact/plot.



No matter who sent them, they should be arrested and prosecuted.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 24, 2018)

Since the bombs were designed not to go off it was hardly a mass suicide plot.  Or even a mass attack of any kind.  What is really interesting is that two of the packages contained white powder.  Is it the same white powder sent to Republicans.   If they tell us and it is, then it's certain to be a democrat operation.

Will they tell us when they know?


----------



## xyz (Oct 24, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Who attacked Ted Cruz at a restaurant?


Who cares? Didn't his father help JFK's killer? Or are you calling Trump a liar?


----------



## Thinker101 (Oct 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Really!?  Certainly doesn't look or read like an apology.  As far as trying to make you look bad, when you make comments like that, who needs to try.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 24, 2018)

xyz said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Who attacked Ted Cruz at a restaurant?
> ...



Even his father did why would you take it out on the son? For example you’re a moron but that doesn’t mean your kids are. See how that works.


----------



## HaShev (Oct 24, 2018)

Something to ponder in all this:
There's about a 33% chance of it being a counter their own violence image Dem tactic so they can deflect and point back saying : "they do it too".
33% chance it was a disgruntled Bernie fan/independent /libertarian.
33% chance it was a far right patriot who saw it's target as the
 treasonous ones to our nation which message to action was boasted ironically by the left when they talked about pushing back said Maxine Waters, going low said Obama and Clinton, "collateral damage whatever it takes" said Pelosi, and Obama's own indoctrination & pardon of a terrorist he claimed was justified for his cause thus the left is giving this violent actor(s) his/her /their
 green light by their own standard and opened can of worms.
So even if it is a libertarian or Republican the Dems still are the ones who claimed his act is acceptable and part of the tactics they have oromoted recently thus are EQUALLY if not more to blame.   They set the rule that if they complain about have to immediately ask those instigators (Maxine and Pelosi) to resign.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 24, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


Did I hurt your feelings?


----------



## xyz (Oct 24, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Since the bombs were designed not to go off it was hardly a mass suicide plot.  Or even a mass attack of any kind.  What is really interesting is that two of the packages contained white powder.  Is it the same white powder sent to Republicans.   If they tell us and it is, then it's certain to be a democrat operation.
> 
> Will they tell us when they know?


Trump's coke dealer?


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 24, 2018)

"If anger drives you to do some disloyal shit, you was never loyal." - Soulja Boy

Democrats are being disloyal to America with their tactics


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 24, 2018)

Trump owns this NaziCon terrorism.  He has been inciting it.  It was just a matter of time...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> You went out of your way to make a public hypocrite of yourself, dumbass. Don't be whining now. Too late.


Dude.  Nothing about the OP was unfair.  I simply made an observarion and showed how it could support a certain conclusion.  You came in pretty hot for someone trying to expose hypocrites.





.


and, say it back.

.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 24, 2018)

I find it very suspicious that James Comey hasn't received a package. I can just see that weasely fuck, sending off these packages to get back at everyone who threw him under the bus.


----------



## xyz (Oct 24, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


So I guess kids insult other kids' moms not to piss them off? Trump even called his wife ugly and he didn't care.


----------



## miketx (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > All targets of the Non-A-Bomber (because no bombs exploded) were Dems, Dem donors (Soros) or Dem propaganda outlets (CNN) who helped Hillary win the DNC nomination.  DWS was the DNC chair.
> ...


lol troll.

Scalise shot - GOP pols harassed - Holder say "kick 'em" - Obama say "throw them out" - Hillary say only civility if Dems win - Waters say harrass Trump supporters - Antifa beating people It's only logical to question who actually sent the bombs.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 24, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Trump owns this NaziCon terrorism.  He has been inciting it.  It was just a matter of time...


what about Maxine Create A Crowd Watters?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 24, 2018)

xyz said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...



During a debate or on Twitter he didn’t interrupt him and get in his face while he was eating. False equivalency. Please stop eating those retard sandwiches you sound dumb and really reaching.


----------



## xyz (Oct 24, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You should hate Ted Cruz because Trump called his wife ugly.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Trump owns this NaziCon terrorism.  He has been inciting it.  It was just a matter of time...



  Who stands to gain from this obvious dem false flag?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 24, 2018)

xyz said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...



I should? LOL. I am not a sensitive snowflake like you. Sissy boy.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 24, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Trump owns this NaziCon terrorism.  He has been inciting it.  It was just a matter of time...


how much did that cost him?  you fks are hilarious.  you finger point so much you wear them out.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 24, 2018)

An NYPD official says the “suspicious package” at Cuomo’s office was in fact just an informational package containing literature


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 24, 2018)

trump: caravan sent the bombs 
kelly: no 
trump: hillary sent the bombs
 kelly: no 
trump: obama sent the bombs
 kelly: no 
trump: john mccain 
kelly: hes not alive
 trump: kaepernick 
kelly: no t
rump: aquaman 
kelly: not a real person
 trump: mueller 
kelly: let's let melania handle this


----------



## The Original Tree (Oct 24, 2018)

Richard-H said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> ...


*Yah they are pretty fucking good.  I am one of the highest rated posters in this joint.

I am so good at this, I am thinking of starting a new business selling Democrats Sofas made from the tears of illegals being deported back their their homelands.

I'm going to call myself the Sofa King.  And my Business is going to be called...... wait.....for.....it......

Sofa King Good!*


----------



## The Original Tree (Oct 24, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Put the elections on hold until the FBI can investigate this.


LOL  yah, Losing Dems in Losing Races, want the FBI to put the election on hold....until they can find a way to rig the election, then the election will be back on again.


----------



## Siete (Oct 24, 2018)

all of you RW's need to forget about bombs - the caravan is gonna get ya !

BOO !


----------



## Aldo Raine (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> All targets of the Non-A-Bomber (because no bombs exploded) were Dems, Dem donors (Soros) or Dem propaganda outlets (CNN) who helped Hillary win the DNC nomination.  DWS was the DNC chair.
> 
> No Kamela or Frankenstein, or Pelosi, etc.
> 
> ...




  We shall see, but very doubtful!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

Let's restate the observation and plausible conclusion, shall we?

All persons targeted had some roll in Hillary winning the DNC nod.  All recent anger is at Frankenstein, Harris, and Gay Cory for the Kavanaugh fiasco, but so far, no bombs to them.

The identity of the targets tends to support a conclusion that the perp is a pissed Bern Bot.

It is in no way sufficient proof of anything, but could be the basis of the FBI's profiling.  

That is all I am saying.  I am not pointing the finger at democrats and will not do so.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 24, 2018)

Trump goes off his prepared remarks to say he is “extremely angry, upset and unhappy” with the violent acts today. Standing ovation in room as he issues condemnation


----------



## Thinker101 (Oct 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Hardly.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 24, 2018)

Has to have been a low-skill liberal.

Every single one failed.


----------



## captkaos (Oct 24, 2018)

iceberg said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Everything I've seen and heard point to the Possibility that this is something that was intended to cause a crisis. The fact that the packages appear to bear every sign that they were meant to be discovered and not to explode is very suspicious to me. Anyone who intended to harm would not place so many alert signals into their packaging. Just saying


----------



## captkaos (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > All targets of the Non-A-Bomber (because no bombs exploded) were Dems, Dem donors (Soros) or Dem propaganda outlets (CNN) who helped Hillary win the DNC nomination.  DWS was the DNC chair.
> ...



At this point it could be *you*! Keep your trap closed until there is at least an investigation . I'm thinking Ted Kazynski did it from Prison


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

captkaos said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


That observation could lead to the conclusion that the perp is:

A.  a right-winger who is inflamed to terrorism and "white nationalism" (think racism) by Trump rhetoric, but said perp is too motherfucking stupid and careless to make it work

or


B.  a Dem supporter who wants people to believe Dems were being targeted by hateful right wingers to prove that Trump's rhetoric is causing extreme violence and white national racism (think Nazis),  ut said perp does not want to actually harm the leftists he/she loves.


I will let all decide on their own.

.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> All targets of the Non-A-Bomber (because no bombs exploded) were Dems, Dem donors (Soros) or Dem propaganda outlets (CNN) who helped Hillary win the DNC nomination.  DWS was the DNC chair.
> 
> No Kamela or Frankenstein, or Pelosi, etc.
> 
> ...


Desperate Dems trying to stir up sympathy in the face of bad pre midterm election poll numbers. Trying to scare voters away from the GOP, because everything else has failed. Now this scare tactic has failed too... I suspect outright killing is the only way to ratchet it up from here. These fuckers are scary desperate...


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Put the elections on hold until the FBI can investigate this.
> ...



If you know so much about what is happening right now with these bombs, why aren't you with the FBI right now?


----------



## HaShev (Oct 24, 2018)

Anyone else notice Blassio and Cuomo
Admitted inadvertently that the Dems were always involved in terrorism by calling on scare tactics, harrassing, and creating violence.  Now that they defined it as Terrorism half the posts sent to the conspiracy and rubber room gor saying the same need to be placed back and returned to their proper forum.


----------



## xyz (Oct 24, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


All the more, you're man enough to be a misogynist. So you can hate women and be proud of it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 24, 2018)

xyz said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...



Resorting to video clips. Yep you lost.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

xyz said:


> All the more, you're man enough to be a *misogynist*. So you can hate women and be proud of it.


Aren't you sick of throwing around these bullshit lables?  They have been so overused that they mean nothing now.  They don't have the power they had in past decades.  Nobody is affected by them.


----------



## The Original Tree (Oct 24, 2018)

*The clocks were designed to fail.*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 24, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> If you know so much about what is happening right now with these bombs, why aren't you with the FBI right now?




And yet in another thread related  to the Democrat witch hunt on NOW JUSTICE KAVANAUGH YOU SAID.......



Lysistrata said:


> So you admit that this guy is one of the cult guys and you want him on the Supreme Court no wonder what sort of sex freak he is because you are in the same cult? We already have sex freaks in the presidency and the vice-presidency.



If you knew so much about Kavanaugh and the President and VP, why didn't YOU go to the FBI over Kavanaugh?

BECAUSE YOU'RE A LEFTIST HYPOCRITE OF COURSE.


----------



## xyz (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > All the more, you're man enough to be a *misogynist*. So you can hate women and be proud of it.
> ...


Then don't bother posting, nobody cares.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Let's restate the observation and plausible conclusion, shall we?
> 
> All persons targeted had some roll in Hillary winning the DNC nod.  All recent anger is at Frankenstein, Harris, and Gay Cory for the Kavanaugh fiasco, but so far, no bombs to them.
> 
> ...



Not the craziest theory.  If I had to lay money on the politics of the culprits, I would put my money on someone not in the political mainstream before Id bet on a left wing or right wing nut job.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2018)

xyz said:


> It's interesting that this has taken the Saudi stuff off the front page.



  What Saudi stuff?


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 24, 2018)

Its a liberal hoax...the libs are sending these silly packages for sympathy and to pump up their defeated base....don't be fooled....


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Oct 24, 2018)

It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.

People of such intelligence and sanity would not target these people before midterms to begin with, since:

1: Clintons, Obamas and CNN not running for office, nor will they ever run again.
2: It makes conservatives look really bad
3: It's guaranteed to generate many Democrat votes in the midterms to tip the balance in swing districts.


There is no clear motive or objective that such an attack could ensure for any group/network of sane and intelligent conservatives.

When people get captured for this, they better get a full public trial so we can hear what their goals were (although something tells me they'll never catch them, since the Dems themselves did it, notice how conveniently no one got hurt, even a though a supposed network of sane and intelligent people successfully coordinated to accomplish every task needed except the grand finale of the bombs going off).

Nice try Dems with an "October Surprise" you're obviously getting DESPERATE.


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 24, 2018)

The2ndAmendment said:


> It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> 
> People of such intelligence and sanity would not target these people before midterms to begin with, since:
> 
> ...


Do you believe Sandy Hook really happened?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Let's restate the observation and plausible conclusion, shall we?
> 
> All persons targeted had some roll in Hillary winning the DNC nod.  All recent anger is at Frankenstein, Harris, and Gay Cory for the Kavanaugh fiasco, but so far, no bombs to them.
> 
> ...



  That does make a certain amount of sense.
It also paints conservatives in a bad light making it twice as good for a bernie supporter.


----------



## Thinker101 (Oct 24, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> ...



Do you believe Hillary had to duck sniper fire?


----------



## iceberg (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Let's restate the observation and plausible conclusion, shall we?
> 
> All persons targeted had some roll in Hillary winning the DNC nod.  All recent anger is at Frankenstein, Harris, and Gay Cory for the Kavanaugh fiasco, but so far, no bombs to them.
> 
> ...


even if it is a "democrat" that doesn't damn the entire lot any more than some white racist asshat damn the entire (R) side.


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 24, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


She was in a place where sniper fire was a regular occurrence.  I doubt that she was fired on.  Now, do you believe Sandy Hook really happened?


----------



## xyz (Oct 24, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Let's restate the observation and plausible conclusion, shall we?
> ...


This sort of stinks of vodka, but I do not have a good sense of smell.

It did take attention away from the Saudi thing. I think maybe this time it may not be a pizzagate tinfoil hat guy. But who knows?


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 24, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > If you know so much about what is happening right now with these bombs, why aren't you with the FBI right now?
> ...



Not comparable. There was enough evidence to make kavanaugh smell really fishy. In this situation, nobody knows anything yet. But you do, apparently. So call the FBI. You apparently have the information necessary to end the huge and expensive investigation that is currently underway in several states.

BTW: all caps is a sign of stupidity.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

Shee-it!  Why wait fer facts?  Letz make sum shit up and call it good!  Letz go on and on fer hours until we bleev our own bullshit!


And then iffen the mad bomber turns out ta be sump'n diffrint, we kin just call dat FAKE NEWS!

Dat's how this shit works, folks.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

Shee-it! Why wait fer facts? Letz make sum shit up and call it good! Letz go on and on fer hours until we bleev our own bullshit!

And then iffen the mad bomber turns out ta be sump'n diffrint, we kin just call dat FAKE NEWS!

Dat's how this shit works, folks.  Keep it reeeeeeeeeeel!


----------



## Thinker101 (Oct 24, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



You *doubt* she was fired on?  WTF, did you just fall off the truck?
hillary sniper fire - Bing video


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

Hillary lied about sniper fire, therefore the fake bombs were mailed by the Elders of Zion.

Q.E.D.

Dat's how logic works, folks.  Keep it reeeeeeeeeeeeel!


----------



## shockedcanadian (Oct 24, 2018)

I don't know if it's a false flag, but I do find it astonishing that none of the explosives went off (thank God).  It could be any number of people or even foreign governments trying to create chaos, stoke fear and distrust in the U.S.  They wouldn't go so far as to actually harm an American in case they are caught, but they could create terror.

Don't count out such a theory.  It's very early, let's wait and hear from the authorities investigating.


----------



## debbiedowner (Oct 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Hell it's probably someone on these boards. How many times have you seen certain poster's call for a civil war or violence to wipe the dems? There are several here.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Shee-it!  Why wait fer facts?  Letz make sum shit up and call it good!  Letz go on and on fer hours until we bleev our own bullshit!
> 
> 
> And then iffen the mad bomber turns out ta be sump'n diffrint, we kin just call dat FAKE NEWS!
> ...



You Lefties eating your own now huh?
Why poke fun of black southerners?


----------



## Oddball (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 24, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


Thought so.  Another braindead Sandy Hook troofer.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

It could be an idiot who happens to support Trump and thinks he/she is helping the cause.

No Trumpster with an IQ over 100 would see this development as a positive, but every side has dumb fucks.  You never know.


----------



## HaShev (Oct 24, 2018)

Now MSNBC tripped over their tongue when they used the narrative that Trump incites violence through calling the media the Enemies of the State.
Inadvertantly they are admitting Dems incite violence for it's rhetoric that conservatism and freedom of speech is the enemy.-oops


----------



## debbiedowner (Oct 24, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Tree's are used for a dog to piss on.


----------



## Thinker101 (Oct 24, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Yeah, I doubt you thought.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Hillary lied about sniper fire, therefore the fake bombs were mailed by the Elders of Zion.
> 
> Q.E.D.
> 
> Dat's how logic works, folks.  Keep it reeeeeeeeeeeeel!



President Trump dared to criticize Hillary and the Hussein and the fake news CNN, therefore the bombs are “Trump’s fault”.

Liberal logic.


----------



## debbiedowner (Oct 24, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> 1) Trump and his entire administration have condemned what happened 2) We have no idea who did this 3) Blaming Trump for something he has no part in is gross 4) If you blame Trump for this then it's all Dem leaders fault when people send packages to Republicans.



You can't blame Trump for this but let's face it he has incited violence at every rally.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Oct 24, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> ...



Yes I do.

All the facts about Sandy Hook are plain as day, on the first day it happened.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

Stormy Daniels did it!  Becuz Trump called her Horseface.


----------



## debbiedowner (Oct 24, 2018)

Siete said:


> all of you RW's need to forget about bombs - the caravan is gonna get ya !
> 
> BOO !



Yea, those 3 or 4 that might actually get into the states, most will stay in the bigger cities in Mexico once they get that far. But let them scaredy cats and shake in their flip flops.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > All targets of the Non-A-Bomber (because no bombs exploded) were Dems, Dem donors (Soros) or Dem propaganda outlets (CNN) who helped Hillary win the DNC nomination.  DWS was the DNC chair.
> ...




Trump supporters haven't resorted to violence or the mob action you asshat democrats have been engaging in since 2016....up to and including trying to assassinate Trump and the entire Republican Baseball team.

Whoever the bernie bro is who sent these fake bombs likely will have the FBI up his behind in about 10 minutes...since this genius is not up to the level of the left wing unabomber....


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Trump goes off his prepared remarks to say he is “extremely angry, upset and unhappy” with the violent acts today. Standing ovation in room as he issues condemnation


Well...good for him.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Shee-it! Why wait fer facts? Letz make sum shit up and call it good! Letz go on and on fer hours until we bleev our own bullshit!
> 
> And then iffen the mad bomber turns out ta be sump'n diffrint, we kin just call dat FAKE NEWS!
> 
> Dat's how this shit works, folks.  Keep it reeeeeeeeeeel!


I notice you did not call Wry Catcher on his thread claiming trump is to blame, I wonder why?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

debbiedowner said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


We've already had two known board members commit acts of terrorism in real life.


----------



## debbiedowner (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> *The clocks were designed to fail.*



Then why did the one sent to Soros once it was taken in the woods explode?


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

2aguy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



O'rly?





*THE JEWS WILL NOT REPLACE US!*





*VROOOOOMMMMMMM!!!*


----------



## xyz (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Stormy Daniels did it!  Becuz Trump called her Horseface.


Straight up InfoWars material.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 24, 2018)

The2ndAmendment said:


> It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> 
> People of such intelligence and sanity would not target these people before midterms to begin with, since:
> 
> ...


Shit, I was thinking the same thing myself this morning.

I thought, this sounds like a perfect way to indict the reputation of the opposition. . . .

ALWAYS ask, cui bono?

Well, if the bombs didn't go off, or never were even intended to go off?  It's pretty obvious.


----------



## JLW (Oct 24, 2018)

Just when I thought Republicans couldn't get any lower.....


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Stormy Daniels did it!  Becuz Trump called her Horseface.


In the end this will not be the most outlandish claim made, though it may be close.


----------



## debbiedowner (Oct 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Maybe that was before my time here or I just didn't pay attention so I don't know who they were.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Shee-it! Why wait fer facts? Letz make sum shit up and call it good! Letz go on and on fer hours until we bleev our own bullshit!
> 
> And then iffen the mad bomber turns out ta be sump'n diffrint, we kin just call dat FAKE NEWS!
> 
> Dat's how this shit works, folks.  Keep it reeeeeeeeeeel!



This morning you said that Trump send the "bombs", right?


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Shee-it! Why wait fer facts? Letz make sum shit up and call it good! Letz go on and on fer hours until we bleev our own bullshit!
> ...


Ya mean therz MOAR topics about this?  How many?  Please link to them.  I'd hate to miss one!


----------



## captkaos (Oct 24, 2018)

xyz said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...



I'm more of a "Miss get on this" I really love women, as long as they can't open their mouths, well sometimes when they open their mouths too!


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 24, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Its a liberal hoax...the libs are sending these silly packages for sympathy and to pump up their defeated base....don't be fooled....




It's still better than getting another fruitcake for the holidays


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Shee-it! Why wait fer facts? Letz make sum shit up and call it good! Letz go on and on fer hours until we bleev our own bullshit!
> 
> And then iffen the mad bomber turns out ta be sump'n diffrint, we kin just call dat FAKE NEWS!
> 
> Dat's how this shit works, folks.  Keep it reeeeeeeeeeel!



Facts shmacts.

When the same folks investigating the whole fiasco were in charge of orchestrating it?



What we ought to do is pay special attention when they say they can't conclusively tell us anything or investigate the background of the patsy.


I do hope you are right and this is just a crazy fanatic.  My experience is that this is not how the world works.


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 24, 2018)

The2ndAmendment said:


> It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> 
> People of such intelligence and sanity would not target these people before midterms to begin with, since:
> 
> ...



Lots of words and no proof.  Typical Lying RePuBliKlan.  White Nationalist Trash.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




They aren't Trump supporters and it was one guy spooked by the crowd.  national socialists are left wingers...not American Conservatives....as much as you want them to be, they belong to you and your side....you are all racists, you just focus on different skin colors for your hate.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Oct 24, 2018)

Could be, Democrats are known for feigning attacks. They've been busted on numerous occasions.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 24, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> Just when I thought Republicans couldn't get any lower.....


No no no, you are confused, it was the Dems that sent bombs to their own folks. . . that is how low. . .


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 24, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> She was in a place where sniper fire was a regular occurrence.



That is NOT the same thing as claiming 'you' landed under sniper fire, is it?

As a soldier of 30 years I am actually offended by this lie. Her story insinuates that the US military would land a plane carrying the 1st Lady and her daughter onto a runway of a base that is under attack and / or that they would let her and her daughter leave the safety of the aircraft to go shake hands with people standing out in the open waiting to shake her hand.

The fact that she completely 'forgot' there were cameras and thus photographic evidence proving her claim was a lie and the fact that she told such a whopper without thinking it through shows she isn't much of a 'deep thinker'.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

2aguy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Most delusional post of the week!  Every sentence has at least two lies!

And it's only Wednesday.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> All targets of the Non-A-Bomber (because no bombs exploded) were Dems, Dem donors (Soros) or Dem propaganda outlets (CNN) who helped Hillary win the DNC nomination.  DWS was the DNC chair.
> 
> No Kamela or Frankenstein, or Pelosi, etc.
> 
> ...



The package that showed up at CNN was addressed to John Brennan.  Likely that CNN is merely an incidental in all of this.


----------



## captkaos (Oct 24, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




People in Chicago Dodge more Sniper fire everyday than Hillary did. I live in an  area where gunfire is a common occurrence. So I guess I can Say that I dodge gunfire Everyday thanks. IDIOt


----------



## kyzr (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm betting that the idiot(s) get caught in short order.  So no need to get panties in a bunch over assumptions, just wait for the facts.  This thread is a day or two early, they're still investigating.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

Ted Cruz did it.  Becuz Trump insulted his wife and accused his daddy of assassinating Kennedy, and it's just killing Ted that he needed Trump's help to beat Beto.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

Obama did it.  Becuz Trump said he wuz born in Kenya.   There will be some really big news next Tuesday about Obama and Kenya.  It will be yuge, bleev me.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Ted Cruz did it.  Becuz Trump insulted his wife and accused his daddy of assassinating Kennedy, and it's just killing Ted that he needed Trump's help to beat Beto.



Beautiful Ted.


----------



## Hellokitty (Oct 24, 2018)

1 hr 58 min ago
*A messenger delivered the CNN package, sources say*

From CNN's Shimon Prokupecz and Mary Anne Fox









The package sent to the Time Warner Center was delivered by courier, law enforcement sources tell CNN. It was addressed to John Brennan, the former CIA director, and "Time Warner (CNN)." 

CNN previously reported that the package addressed to George Soros was put in the mailbox, not mailed, according to a separate law enforcement source.



This is from CNN Time Warner Center, Clintons and Obamas receive suspicious packages: Live updates - CNNPolitics


Is there something weird about the tape?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

debbiedowner said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...


Colorado Springs Planned Parenthood shooting - Wikipedia

and

United States Holocaust Memorial Museum shooting - Wikipedia


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

Hellokitty said:


> 1 hr 58 min ago
> *A messenger delivered the CNN package, sources say*
> 
> From CNN's Shimon Prokupecz and Mary Anne Fox
> ...


It's Chinese tape.  Really expensive stuff these days, what with the tariffs.  The bomber was making a statement.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 24, 2018)

Does that sticker say "From Debbie wasserman schultz?"


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 24, 2018)

The2ndAmendment said:


> It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> 
> People of such intelligence and sanity would not target these people before midterms to begin with, since:
> 
> ...


It won't generate Democrat votes.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

LordBrownTrout said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Cruz did it.  Becuz Trump insulted his wife and accused his daddy of assassinating Kennedy, and it's just killing Ted that he needed Trump's help to beat Beto.
> ...


Beautiful Lyin Ted.  A terrific frenemy of the President.  The best, bleev me.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 24, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > This is an example of someone who has been SO brainwashed that even if all the evidence in the world comes to show that tiny trump broke the law...even if all the evidence in the world comes to show that Kavanaugh is a drunk sex assaulter....even if all the evidence in the world shows that the refugee caravan was not paid for by Dems...even if all the evidence in the world shows that the refugees in the caravan will never be voters....even if all the evidence in the world shows the news to be factual....and even if all the evidence in the world shows that these bombs were very real......he will let tiny trump grab his pussy through his non-functioning brain.......forever.
> ...



Spoken like an idiot male who has never BEEN sexually assaulted.  As a woman who has been sexually assaulted, I can tell you every detail of who did and what he did to me.  I can't tell you what day of the week it was, what the temperature was or who I went out with that night, or what was said.  Your denial of these allegation is based on you being a man who has never been sexually assaulted, and my belief that Brett Kavenaugh sexually assaulted Dr. Ford when they were teenagers is based on my being a woman who was.  

You're an idiot to dismissed this or any other woman who claims sexual assault.  The Republican Party will pay for this at the ballot box for a generation to come.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 24, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> ...


Probably not.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Does that sticker say "From Debbie wasserman schultz?"


Yep.  In all caps, because she is always screaming the way Leftists do.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 24, 2018)

captkaos said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...



Gee, I'm sorry.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 24, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Just when I thought Republicans couldn't get any lower.....
> ...



Really? I guess time will tell.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 24, 2018)

Hellokitty said:


> 1 hr 58 min ago
> *A messenger delivered the CNN package, sources say*
> 
> From CNN's Shimon Prokupecz and Mary Anne Fox
> ...


It was a 5"x7" manilla envelope.  Unless they're making Clorox wipes a whole lot larger than they used to, I don't think that pic is quite right.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 24, 2018)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Does that sticker say "From Debbie wasserman schultz?"


Yup.  I hear they all had her return address.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

If the bomber was clever, he would have put the flag stamps on upside down.

D'OH!


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

Bart O'Kavanaugh did it.  In a drunken blackout.

"They all conspired against me! (belch)"


----------



## candycorn (Oct 24, 2018)

xyz said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Right on that count...who knows.  Madmen are by definition unhinged to say the least.


----------



## Hellokitty (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> > 1 hr 58 min ago
> ...




The markings on the black tape on the device are Chinese?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> The fact that none of these bombs actually did damage makes me suspicious.


So you have no faith in the Secret Service finding these things out during routine screening, eh?    Perhaps the bomber didn't know they were that thorough either.


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 24, 2018)

debbiedowner said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



And guys too.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

Hellokitty said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Hellokitty said:
> ...


The tape is Chinese.  Made in China.  Strong stuff.  It has lead and uranium in it, though.  Don't buy Chinese tape!   Every patriotic bomber buys AMERICAN.

Not like this Wasserman character.  You think she cares about American unionized tape manufacturers?  Hell no!

These pipe bombs made of foreign materials cost American jobs!  She belongs in jail just for that.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 24, 2018)

Penelope said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Maybe not.

Remember, John Brennan of the CIA working for CNN received one?

If the Deep State is behind this, and they are the same ones investigating, no, time will never tell, as they never do on these things.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Shee-it! Why wait fer facts? Letz make sum shit up and call it good! Letz go on and on fer hours until we bleev our own bullshit!
> 
> And then iffen the mad bomber turns out ta be sump'n diffrint, we kin just call dat FAKE NEWS!
> 
> Dat's how this shit works, folks.  Keep it reeeeeeeeeeel!


I'm beginning to see a pattern here.  Just in the past month:
 - A woman's accusations against the Republican darling's Supreme Court nomination are leaked just prior to his confirmation.  The accusations are blamed on the Democrats as a manufactured lie.
 - A caravan of Hondurans heads for the US seeking amnesty.  The crisis in Central America has been brewing for years and the caravans are annual events, but this caravan is blamed on the Democrats as a manufactured crisis.
 - An unknown person mails bombs to some of the country's best known Democrats.  This is blamed on the Democrats as a false flag to garner sympathy.

Global warming would be next, except the right wingers don't believe in it.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 24, 2018)

This is the very definition of October Surprise.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

OldLady said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Shee-it! Why wait fer facts? Letz make sum shit up and call it good! Letz go on and on fer hours until we bleev our own bullshit!
> ...


Don't forget Trump's doubling of the deficit is also the fault of the Democrats.

And lightning.  Definitely the Democrats.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 24, 2018)

OldLady said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Shee-it! Why wait fer facts? Letz make sum shit up and call it good! Letz go on and on fer hours until we bleev our own bullshit!
> ...




Yeah, I am starting to agree with you, OTH, the corporate press starts off seeming to try to pin it on the Republicans.

I am a bit confused.

I guess it all depends on one's perspective, eh?

Either way, it sure all seems planned by powerful forces to get folks stirred up to get them to the polls.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

It was the Saudis.

Come on!  It's obvious!


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 24, 2018)

kyzr said:


> I'm betting that the idiot(s) get caught in short order.  So no need to get panties in a bunch over assumptions, just wait for the facts.  This thread is a day or two early, they're still investigating.


Perhaps.

But if the whole thing is staged, you will buy everything they tell you, even if the corporate media is in on the lies, you won't question it anyhow, so the point is moot.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Shee-it! Why wait fer facts? Letz make sum shit up and call it good! Letz go on and on fer hours until we bleev our own bullshit!
> 
> And then iffen the mad bomber turns out ta be sump'n diffrint, we kin just call dat FAKE NEWS!
> 
> Dat's how this shit works, folks.  Keep it reeeeeeeeeeel!



We already have certain facts:

1: Multiple bombs in multiple nationally distant locations, therefore, there exists a network of intelligent sane people who worked in concert to deliver them.

2: No group of sane and intelligent people would do this do begin with prior to the midterms against candidates who aren't running.

3: If such an intelligent and sane group actually did exist, they would not have succeeded in every single task required to deliver the bombs, only to have each and every one of the bombs fail to detonate.


----------



## xyz (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


"Attacked"?   Lying Ted was attacked?   Yurtle the Turtle was attacked?   Is that your definition of a verbal confrontation?   If so, where have you been in all those cases of people being "attacked" in restaurants and stores if they are speaking Spanish?   Where were you when those black men were "attacked" for having a barbeque in a park in Oakland?   Or that little girl was "attacked" for selling water bottles on her stoop?


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

The2ndAmendment said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Shee-it! Why wait fer facts? Letz make sum shit up and call it good! Letz go on and on fer hours until we bleev our own bullshit!
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

captkaos said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


I will agree that the true goal was chaos.   Who gains from chaos?


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

The2ndAmendment said:


> We already have certain facts:
> 
> 1: Multiple bombs in multiple nationally distant locations...


Actually, four bombs in locations within a day's drive from each other.





The2ndAmendment said:


> , therefore, there exists a network of intelligent sane people who worked in concert to deliver them.


Not a fact.  Just something you pulled from  your ass.  This could have been done by a single person, easily. See map below.





The2ndAmendment said:


> 2: No group of sane and intelligent people would do this do begin with prior to the midterms against candidates who aren't running.


Another assumption pulled from your ass.



The2ndAmendment said:


> 3: If such an intelligent and sane group actually did exist, they would not have succeeded in every single task required to deliver the bombs, only to have each and every one of the bombs fail to detonate.


Another assumption pulled from your ass which ignores the fact the bombs were detected before they were detonated.

Gee, no facts in your "certain facts" post! How about that!


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

2aguy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Look at your excuses.


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 24, 2018)

More White Trashionalist Assholes Arrested.

Make American Hate Again.  

U.S. white nationalist leader, three others charged with conspiracy


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 24, 2018)

The2ndAmendment said:


> It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> 
> People of such intelligence and sanity would not target these people before midterms to begin with, since:
> 
> ...



This false flag and deep state horseshit that is being bandied about is irresponsible , dangerous and just adds to the divisiveness. Instead, everyone should be pulling together in order to find the perpetrator.

And, it need not be any sort of " network " One or a few people could have easily done this. Remember the Unibomber?

As for motive, the most probable one is that an unstable and not to bright person or persons are responding to Trumps inflammatory rhetoric and opprobrious lies about such things as the press being the enemy of the people. He needs to keep his fat mouth closed.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> It could be an idiot who happens to support Trump and thinks he/she is helping the cause.
> 
> No Trumpster with an IQ over 100 would see this development as a positive, but every side has dumb fucks.  You never know.


There are Trump supporters with IQ's over 100?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 24, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> Could be, Democrats are known for feigning attacks. They've been busted on numerous occasions.


Oh really Bubba?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 24, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Could be, Democrats are known for feigning attacks. They've been busted on numerous occasions.
> ...


Now you're questioning obvious facts? That isnt a very effective debate tool since all it takes is for someone to start posting links to the MANY democrat hoaxes over the past few years to crush your illconceived position.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 24, 2018)

Godboy said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...


Bring it on. I'll be looking forward to a good laugh at you expense.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 24, 2018)

The2ndAmendment said:


> It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> 
> People of such intelligence and sanity would not target these people before midterms to begin with, since:
> 
> ...




No it doesn't.  A man in a cabin with no running water, electricity, internet, and using a type writer did it before.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 24, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


Then I guess I don’t need to apologize


----------



## Godboy (Oct 24, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Let's start with these, Chuckles.


Post-Election "Racism" Hoaxes


----------



## skye (Oct 24, 2018)

I voted yes ....I mean this is the most ridiculous false flag committed by the desperate DemonRats ever!

What a bunch of     !@#$%^^&*


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > We already have certain facts:
> ...



And it took the authorities four days to find each of these locations? So the other three packages just sat there unattended  and unopened and unnoticed until the last one was planted?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 24, 2018)

Look at all this finger pointing. You won't even let all the facts come out before you start laying blame. 

How childish can you people be?

Wait... forget I asked.


----------



## skye (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## miketx (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Shee-it! Why wait fer facts? Letz make sum shit up and call it good! Letz go on and on fer hours until we bleev our own bullshit!
> 
> And then iffen the mad bomber turns out ta be sump'n diffrint, we kin just call dat FAKE NEWS!
> 
> Dat's how this shit works, folks.  Keep it reeeeeeeeeeel!


Liberals always wait for facts right? lol! This BS was predicted to drop right before the elections.

Here:

Deep state rolls out staged "bomb" attack on CNN headquarters, just as Mike Adams and Alex Jones publicly predicted on multiple video broadcasts

Now lie and troll some more.


----------



## skye (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

miketx said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Shee-it! Why wait fer facts? Letz make sum shit up and call it good! Letz go on and on fer hours until we bleev our own bullshit!
> ...


Alex Jones is the shit.  He never lies or makes things up.  Ever.  Pizza Gate!  Sandy Hook!  Need I say more?  No, I say.  A most emphatic NO!

Alex Jones is the sanest person who has ever lived.  He is a modern day Moses leading us on an exodus from the eons of darkness which came before we were blessed with his presence on Earth.

It takes a genuine genius to predict "Something" will happen in October.  Only a man-god with his pulse on the finger of the body politic could make such a bold prediction.  Thank GOD he was there to warn us and to spike the ball now.


----------



## miketx (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


And yet it happened as he said. Facts don't seem to matter to you stains. That is why I refuse to debate any of you. All you do is smoke spin and lie.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

DEMAGOGUE: I predict a false flag operation will happen before November!

REPORT: Several prominent Democrats have received pipe bombs in the mail.

DEMAGOGUE: SEE?  A FALSE FLAG OPERATION IWUZRITE!


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

miketx said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


He predicted a false flag operation.

Please provide evidence this was a false flag operation.  Thank you.

You refuse to debate because you don't have shit, retard.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

I predict a series of logical fallacies will be posted today.


----------



## JLW (Oct 24, 2018)

skye said:


>



This is what you call a fucked up post.  ^^^^^^^


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 24, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



Do you believe the set light explosion was a coincidence?


----------



## miketx (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> DEMAGOGUE: I predict a false flag operation will happen before November!
> 
> REPORT: Several prominent Democrats have received pipe bombs in the mail.
> 
> DEMAGOGUE: SEE?  A FALSE FLAG OPERATION IWUZRITE!


Down play it all you want scum, it happened as predicted.


----------



## McRocket (Oct 24, 2018)

The2ndAmendment said:


> It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> 
> People of such intelligence and sanity would not target these people before midterms to begin with, since:
> 
> ...



So...before the authorities have even begun to examine the evidence...you have concluded that not only is this a false flag? But that it is the 'most obvious false flag ever'?

Perhaps you would be so kind as to avail us of every false flag in history? Because that is the only way you could possibly know this was 'the most obvious' one ever.

*And what if the authorities end up - after examining the evidence - blaming this on cons...will you respect their conclusions?
*
If not - then you clearly have little/no respect for police.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 24, 2018)

McRocket said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> ...


What *authorities*? 
The ATM? The FBI? The CIA?

Pfft...fuck democrats. Let's go to war.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

miketx said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > DEMAGOGUE: I predict a false flag operation will happen before November!
> ...


That's one.

Prove this is a false flag operation, dipshit.

Go ahead.  I'll wait here.


----------



## miketx (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


You don't accept proof traitor.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> It could be an idiot who happens to support Trump and thinks he/she is helping the cause.
> 
> No Trumpster with an IQ over 100 would see this development as a positive, but every side has dumb fucks.  You never know.



Are there any Trumpsters with an IQ over 100?  Sure not any on this board


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 24, 2018)

Twitter

Simple question: Who benefits the most from widespread news that Left of Center M.A.D. members have had “bombs” sent to them … even though all of these devices has been intercepted and done no harm to anyone?


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

miketx said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Straw man.  That's two!  One more and my prediction will be satisfied!

Still waiting for that proof this was a false flag operation.   Where is it?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 24, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > It could be an idiot who happens to support Trump and thinks he/she is helping the cause.
> ...


My IQ is 131 and I voted for Trump. I am an unrepentant Republican and proud of it. I will vote Trump again in 2020.


----------



## JLW (Oct 24, 2018)

koshergrl said:


>


There has to be someone  living in their mom's basement with their finger up their nose writing these  dull-witted memes.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Oct 24, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



But of course it is!


----------



## chesswarsnow (Oct 24, 2018)

Sorry bout that,



CIA.

Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 24, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


They're hilarious because they're true. 

But America's enemies don't have a sense of humor..soooo....


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 24, 2018)

*Pro-Trump Pundits Claim Without Evidence That Mailed Explosives Are ‘False Flag’
*
Instead of condemning the explosive devices sent to former presidents and journalists, some pro-Trump pundits are convinced Democrats planted them.

It didn’t take long after apparent mail bombs were sent to two former U.S. presidents and a building full of journalists for the MAGA-worshipping sect of the internet to scream “false flag.”

*VILE: CONSERVATIVE PUNDITS FLOAT BOMB CONSPIRACY!*

NaziCons don't need evidence.  They just make vile shit up - and spread it.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


That's three!

And I was being very generous, letting some slide by.  And it still only took just a few minutes to come true!

 I win.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 24, 2018)

When was it determined these were actual explosive devices?

The trinket I saw on the boob tube looked hoaxish to me.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Oct 24, 2018)

miketx said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Shee-it! Why wait fer facts? Letz make sum shit up and call it good! Letz go on and on fer hours until we bleev our own bullshit!
> ...



Of course, the actual prediction appears to have been of a mass shooting.  It was also predicted that Alex Jones would be blamed.  "As I explain in this video, the most likely false flag assault to be staged by the Left might be a “mass shooting” at CNN or another media giant, all staged with impressive theatrics to augment the real violence with a false narrative."
Censorship PURGE points to imminent false flag violence before mid-term elections... bigger than 9/11?

So it was not a mass shooting, as yet I've seen no evidence this was a false flag (although I'm not claiming it couldn't have been), has Alex Jones been blamed for it?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Oct 24, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> ...


I love how this is divisive and dangerous yet we don't know who did it yet. On the other hand...

Get in their faces
Kick them
No civility until we are back in power
Shootings at baseball practice
Antifa hitting people with...pretty much anything they can
Harassment in restaurants
Harassment anywhere they go
Calling voters racist for two years
Calling them white nationalists
Women that voted for Trump are for the patriarchy
Made up rape allegations
False russian bullshit

All of that is fine. But we sure don't like it when we get fake bombs sent to us. No sirree we need to stop this shit.

I was concerned until the list got longer and the people they were sent to became less relevant. Who the hell would send a bomb to Brennan? And then I realized even if it is someone on our side now is when we should all become concerned? After the lefts antics over the last two years? I guarantee if these bombs went to Republicans the left would be telling us there's no mob, no violence and no reason to condemn any one party over it.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

*The Latest: Capitol Police Investigating Suspicious Package*


Obviously planted by Bill Clinton.

Obviously.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 24, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> When was it been determined these were actual explosive devices?
> 
> The trinket I saw on the boob tube looked hoaxish to me.


The press said that. 
Now they're suddenly "potential bombs" or "suspicious packages". 

It's a scam, of course. 
Idiot democrat trolls all over decided to be afraid, and called their fuck buddies in the press to stir up trouble.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Oct 24, 2018)

Why did Crooked Hillary and her DNC minions politicize this? Bad enough she comes out today after finding out all glamoured up politicizing this not knowing who could have mailed these. Not to mention about the grandstanding that's been happening like from Cuomo.


----------



## JLW (Oct 24, 2018)

This is almost the exact duplicate of another thread.  It is obvious that Trumpees get their thread material from the same source: The Acme School for the Slow Witted.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Dude, you aren't playing fair.  When a huckster makes a shitload of predictions, you are only supposed to remember the hits and forget all the misses.

Get on board, or you will be accused of being George Soros.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 24, 2018)

> *ACME Prime - We’re Looking for Wylie Coyote*



No, authorities are looking for a Trump-inspired terrorist.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> Why did Crooked Hillary and her DNC minions politicize this?


Yeah.  Because if Trump had gotten a package, he would not have made a big noise about it. 

Nuh uh. No way.

And Sean Hannity would have yawned and just ignored it.  

Yeah.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

What do you want to bet that the perp will be a damn untraceable ghost for 13 days?  

Despite being sloppy as fuck, sending these fake bombs in obviously suspicious packaging, the retard who made these "devices" will be Black Ops enough to evade the best intelligence and investigative communities in the motherfucking world...for 13 fucking days.  

Watch.  



"Convenient" doesn't even come close to stating the level of fortuity at play here.  

.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Oct 24, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Well the Russian hoax comes to mind. I am sure you forgot that one. Completely manufactured false claims by the Dems.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Why did Crooked Hillary and her DNC minions politicize this?
> ...


This is where you're grasping for straws cause the desperation reeks. Still no clear motives, not clear if all the packages were bombs. It all could just be a giant hoax. Like your Trump Russia hoax obsession.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 24, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> This is almost the exact duplicate of another thread.  It is obvious that Trumpees get their thread material from the same source: The Acme School for the Slow Witted.



As opposed to loons using sites like Daily Kook non stop?


----------



## conserveguy877 (Oct 24, 2018)

Shrimpbox said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Why would the dems finger point right away too. When it's not clear who conspired this. Especially after calling for unrest, riots, and everything Maxine Waters said.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...


Yeah, Trump always waits for facts before shooting off his tweets.  If he had gotten a package, he'd be still waiting for facts and wouldn't be tweeting his ass off about mid terms and bombs...

Yep. Sure.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> *The Latest: Capitol Police Investigating Suspicious Package*
> 
> 
> Obviously planted by Bill Clinton.
> ...


This is the funniest part of that article.



> Democratic leaders in Congress say President Donald Trump's words condemning violence "ring hollow" until he stops talking and acting in ways that divide Americans.
> 
> Sen. Chuck Schumer and Rep. Nancy Pelosi say in a joint statement that Trump has "condoned physical violence and divided Americans with his words and actions."
> 
> The Democrats list Trump's backing of a GOP congressman who "body-slammed" a reporter, his relationships with dictators and his handling of a neo-Nazi rally in Charlottesville as examples of statements he should take back.



After two years of democrats not condemning any violence from their side but actively encouraging it they suddenly in the last eight hours are getting all upset over this violence shit. Fuck off.


----------



## Erinwltr (Oct 24, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


The OP is about bombing political opponents and you take issue with me calling POTUS a premed school student derisive.  That's just classic shit on USMB.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Bush92 (Oct 24, 2018)

The2ndAmendment said:


> It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> 
> People of such intelligence and sanity would not target these people before midterms to begin with, since:
> 
> ...


Someone better check on Strok.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


If Trump had got one you'd be explaining how he deserved it. Again, fuck off with your bullshit.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> DEMS.....
> 
> FAKE allegations against Trump
> FAKE Allegations against Kavanaugh
> ...



It is the GOP of today
Deny, deny, deny 

Then blame the opposition for faking it


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 24, 2018)

If no bombs exploded, it's a false flag. This isn't rocket surgery.

What people have organized networks that can deliver things (like protesters) Nationwide simultaneously?

Therein is the answer.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


How many Republican mobs have attacked people at downtown intersections?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> *The Latest: Capitol Police Investigating Suspicious Package*
> 
> 
> Obviously planted by Bill Clinton.
> ...


BTW- If old Bill had one bomb and could send it to anyone on the planet he wished it would be in hillaries office in minutes.


----------



## konradv (Oct 24, 2018)

Oddball said:


>


Self portrait?


----------



## Rocko (Oct 24, 2018)

Democrats pulling out all the stunts


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2018)

It has been a long time coming 

All anyone has to do is watch the rhetoric of the Rightwing media 

Owbama, Hilary, Soros, CNN, Waserman Schultz

Then see who they tried to bomb


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

konradv said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## conserveguy877 (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Your gaslight is getting old. How ironic Crooked Hillary politicizes it. Especially after one of her supporters shot up congressmen at the baseball field.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 24, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



Whatever Trump is it is NOT a nationalist. Not an American nationalist at least. He’s very much a Russian nationalist since all of his foreign policy is destroying American international relations in ways that benefit Vladimir Putin and Xi.


----------



## Rocko (Oct 24, 2018)

Statistikhengst said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> ...



Interesting fantasy you have there. Well not really, more like sick


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

The2ndAmendment said:


> It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> 
> People of such intelligence and sanity would not target these people before midterms to begin with, since:
> 
> ...


Where's your evidence?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


Do you believe Sandy Hook really happened?


----------



## JLW (Oct 24, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> If no bombs exploded, it's a false flag. This isn't rocket surgery.
> 
> What people have organized networks that can deliver things (like protesters) Nationwide simultaneously?
> 
> Therein is the answer.


So threatening to kill someone is not a crime? Sending pipe bombs whether operational or not, is not an act of political intimidation?

I suppose if someone sent a false bomb to a kindergarten or school class that is not a crime even if for the purposes of spreading fear?

False flag or whatever shit is being bandied about all amount to the same thing. This was an act of terrorism.

You live in a strange and perverted reality.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 24, 2018)

We’re they even real explosive devices...or just bullshit?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Shee-it! Why wait fer facts? Letz make sum shit up and call it good! Letz go on and on fer hours until we bleev our own bullshit!
> ...


Wait...you think the Secret Service and the FBI sent these bombs?


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 24, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > If no bombs exploded, it's a false flag. This isn't rocket surgery.
> ...


John Wayne was wise to liberal lies. Look close at George Soros. Funny it started with him?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> Could be, Democrats are known for feigning attacks. They've been busted on numerous occasions.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Soros did.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 24, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


classic shit is all the namecalling.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 24, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> ...




That was some 6th grade shit right there.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> 
> President Obama
> HIllary Clinton
> ...


Democrats did it, moron.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > False flag?
> ...


Anyone who believes Dims are not capable of doing this hasn't been paying attention.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


Go ahead and you start.   Get your gun and start the war.  Unless you are just a coward.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 24, 2018)

Can we wait until we have some evidence before we jump to conclusions ?


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 24, 2018)

The2ndAmendment said:


> It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> 
> People of such intelligence and sanity would not target these people before midterms to begin with, since:
> 
> ...




Q-Anon predicted and warned of an event like this last week.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 24, 2018)

Let's go to war.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 24, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> View attachment 224545
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Simple question: Who benefits the most from widespread news that Left of Center M.A.D. members have had “bombs” sent to them … even though all of these devices has been intercepted and done no harm to anyone?


*I don't see any Ant, connection unless you are standing over it the thing will not go off.  If it had a cell phone connected it could be a bomb of some sort.  Also noted that it was a metal pipe, not plastic.  Somebody needs to go back to bamb bamb bomb school.*


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> ...


Notice that all the bombs were intercepted.  Not a single one blew up.  Only Dims are that inept at technical tasks.


----------



## Silhouette (Oct 24, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> I don't know if it's a false flag, but I do find it astonishing that none of the explosives went off (thank God).  It could be any number of people or even foreign governments trying to create chaos, stoke fear and distrust in the U.S.  They wouldn't go so far as to actually harm an American in case they are caught, but they could create terror.
> 
> Don't count out such a theory.  It's very early, let's wait and hear from the authorities investigating.



Sure. Just days before the election in a manner meant to favor sympathy votes for democrats.

It’s like in a daycare center where little Suzie wants attention so she pinched her own arm & then says “Bobby, Ginny & Annie did it!!” With big wet tears running down her cheeks. Right before cookie time, so Susie gets all four of their cookies for sympathy.


----------



## Dana7360 (Oct 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> 
> President Obama
> HIllary Clinton
> ...





That list has grown since this morning.

Someone sent bombs to John Brennan, Eric Holder, Mario Cuomo and Maxine Waters.

The cowardly conservatives on this board refuse to acknowledge what's happening. 

It's disgusting. Real Americans don't behave that way.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 24, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> Can we wait until we have some evidence before we jump to conclusions ?


Why start now?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 24, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Can we wait until we have some evidence before we jump to conclusions ?
> ...



To create a more perfect union


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 24, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You people expose your shallow logic skills by making such stupid unfounded statements. 
Is the perp white?
Is the perp right?
Is the perp left?
Is the perp a man?
Is the perp a woman?
Is the perp a citizen?

No proof for any answers to the above question makes you both nothing more than partisan tools.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 24, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> ...


People get banned on Facebook and Twitter for telling the truth, moron.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 24, 2018)

Dana7360 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> ...



Real Americans wait for evidence


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


(((Soros)))...time to blame the Jews.   We can't have a decent trumpanzee rant without the Jews getting blamed, can we?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Let's go to war.


Go right ahead and start....unless you are a coward.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 24, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


Who says they were working bombs?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 24, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> ...


Only an utter douchebag would blame Trump for this.  The fact that all you forum snowflakes have leaped on it to blame Trump and Republicans shows that it is probably a false flag operation.  Dims have learned well from the Nazis and the Reichstag fire.


----------



## dudmuck (Oct 24, 2018)

Soros did, really...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 24, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Last count I saw was 9 of them and none went off. If they were working bombs, there is a God and we have witnessed a miracle


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 24, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



I think he Nazis learned it from them...


----------



## Shrimpbox (Oct 24, 2018)

Can we have a little,sanity here. One of the reasons this smells is that bombs, if they are bombs, that don’t go off are much more easily traceable. Therefore the maker has insured his own quick discovery. Now people who want to blow up other people are idiots, but could they be that much of an idiot? Even the targets make no sense. The number of bombs makes no sense. All of these people are heavily protected so discovery was almost certain. And none of these people will be holding political office. I don’t think it is too over the top to suspect that there might be more to this than a straight right wing looney toon.


----------



## Silhouette (Oct 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Let's go to war.
> ...


Poor poor bodecea wants so badly for people to believe that conservatives would be so dumb as to drum up sympathy for democrats right on the eve of the election. 

There there bodecea


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> ...


Oh!   Just great!      First chem trails and now Q-Anon!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

Morning Schmoe is blaming bomb targeting on Trump's rhetoric.  

Wow.  

Dude has no business being on TV.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> You have to admit, the timing of this stunt and the convenience factor of none of these bombs actually going off, is very helpful to the Democrats.
> 
> I'm not saying anything about who did what. I'm just saying it's quite fortuitous.


There is no doubt that this is a false flag operation.  I heard the bombs being described as "a pipe and some wires."  They don't even say if the wires were attached.  I'll bet my next paycheck that it wasn't technically possible for these "bombs" to go off.  I'll also bet that all the targets were warned about them.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 24, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


They didn't go off because they were fake.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


He's so crazy we have to censor him!


----------



## Silhouette (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Morning Schmoe is blaming bomb targeting on Trump's rhetoric.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Dude has no business being on TV.


Even knuckle dragging conservatives would wait until after the election. The democrats’ ruse couldn’t be more manufactured looking if it came with rivets.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Oct 24, 2018)

McRocket said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> ...


Only if they are brought to trial...alive.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 24, 2018)

Given CNN and Pelosis reactions today, it's obvious that dems are more interested in division and incivility than calls for unity.

You have to wonder who actually sent this "bombs"?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 24, 2018)

I don't know what to believe on this one...........Near elections............Yeah it could be a false flag............The Dems tactics have been dirty.........wouldn't surprise me........

We've come to a point where we don't trust them any further than we can throw them..............

It's being investigated..........but the politics of it will ramp up for the election.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 24, 2018)

Dana7360 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> ...


We acknowledge that someone sent fake bombs to 9 Democrats.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Missouri_Mike (Oct 24, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> If no bombs exploded, it's a false flag. This isn't rocket surgery.
> 
> What people have organized networks that can deliver things (like protesters) Nationwide simultaneously?
> 
> Therein is the answer.


If there was one person in the democrat party you would want building bombs that had a near guaranteed failure rate of 100% would you possibly pick this guy to make them?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 24, 2018)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > If no bombs exploded, it's a false flag. This isn't rocket surgery.
> ...



I'd pick that guy to make bricks.

5-6 bricks in a row?

He ain't no John Stockton.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 24, 2018)

Always ask yourself: _*Cui bono?*_  (*Who Benefits*?) In this case only Dems can potentially benefit from this cheap show by stealing Rep votes.

Cui bono - Wikipedia
It expresses the utilitarian view that crimes usually benefit their perpetrators

I bet Soros' ears are sticking out of those "bombs".


----------



## Erinwltr (Oct 24, 2018)

Rubbish in the Politics forum.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 24, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> I don't know if it's a false flag, but I do find it astonishing that none of the explosives went off (thank God).  It could be any number of people or even foreign governments trying to create chaos, stoke fear and distrust in the U.S.  They wouldn't go so far as to actually harm an American in case they are caught, but they could create terror.
> 
> Don't count out such a theory.  It's very early, let's wait and hear from the authorities investigating.


Why would they care about actually harming someone?  That wouldn't reduce their penalty one iota.  They did made sure no one would get harmed because they are Democrat operatives.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...




Took these here yesterday in the DFW area and put them on FB. Waking people with any common sense is what I do and why leftards pout and throw temper tantrums when I do......chew on that, lib klunt.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 24, 2018)

deanrd said:


> It wasn’t mailed to CNN, it was mailed to John Brennan.



in care of CNN.

Getting  your news from bubblegum wrappers again?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 24, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Stahp with the Chemtrail shit, Dale. It's water vapor because jet engine, d00d.

I agree with you on many things, but not that.

What about Sky Writers?


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 24, 2018)

dudmuck said:


> Soros did, really...



Er..no, we haven't. 

And nobody attempted to assassinate them.


----------



## JLW (Oct 24, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Nobody ever lost an election underestimating the stupidity of the conservative  voter.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> It could be an idiot who happens to support Trump and thinks he/she is helping the cause.
> 
> No Trumpster with an IQ over 100 would see this development as a positive, but every side has dumb fucks.  You never know.


Only a Democrat could be that stupid.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Oct 24, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


He should be working on the wall.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 24, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> Just when I thought Republicans couldn't get any lower.....


Any lower than what, a Democrat?


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



So you want a war. 

See this is what these losers do. They threaten, and attack..then scream that they're being victimized if anybody fights back. 

Let's just get it over.


----------



## Silhouette (Oct 24, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Just when I thought Republicans couldn't get any lower.....
> ...


Yes lower than a democrat planting bombs on their own party just days before the election.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 24, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Bull fucking-shit,fucking shit, it was utterly ridiculous the way the entire DFW was sprayed yesterday and it SHOULD be an insult to people's intelligence to think that people don't notice or haven't taken water and soil samples
 to private labs. Just because YOU don't know shit about it, doesn't change a goddamn thing. YOU need to STFU until you read up on the 100 plus patents for it.

Looks like you have got something in common with that califlakian liberal dyke....perhaps you two can build off of that???


----------



## Intolerant (Oct 24, 2018)

Then leave.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


----------



## chops_ (Oct 24, 2018)

Well, I guessed that Hondorus caravan story took a back page. Less than 2 weeks until the midterm. I bet you that there will be stories similar to these leading up to the election week.


----------



## Tax Man (Oct 24, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Given CNN and Pelosis reactions today, it's obvious that dems are more interested in division and incivility than calls for unity.
> 
> You have to wonder who actually sent this "bombs"?


We all know it was trumputin. It is part of his plan for a bloodless coup, with the border and the martial law he can then round up all the dems and execute them ala Adolf.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 24, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



So sayeth the good little commie that wants "Mo' gubermint, Mo'taxes, Mo' fees, Mo' entitlements and subsidies".

Most people like myself just want this corporate entity (that low I.Q ne'er-do-wells like you worship) to leave us the fuck alone and to stop extorting this fiat scrip we use as money from us. 

The fact is that WE don't need leftards but leftards certainly need us since we actually produce.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Let the record show that today Marion and bannedecea, the old liberal dyke found agree on something...both are wrong, but still (and like common core math) just so long as they agree makes it right!


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Oct 24, 2018)

The2ndAmendment said:


> It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> 
> People of such intelligence and sanity would not target these people before midterms to begin with, since:
> 
> ...



That is not the issue. This is the issue. The complete unreliability of our President.

Not only does Trump lie continuously, he also makes outrageous statements that conflict with statements he has made in the past. One example is the statement he made today. 

Pipe bombs were sent to CNN headquarters in New York and to several prominent Democrats, including former President Barack Obama and former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, setting off an intense investigation on Wednesday into whether a right wing bomber is going after political figures vilified by Trump. 

Trump made this statement. "I just want to tell you that in these times, we have to unify. We have to come together and send one very clear, strong, unmistakable message that threats or acts of political violence have no place in the United States of America. This egregious conduct is abhorrent to everything we hold dear and sacred as Americans."

I don't know whether to laugh or cry at this absurd statement made by my President. Trump leads the cheers for political violence.

“A few days ago, I called the fake news the enemy of the people because they have no sources — they just make it up,” Trump said. CNN was one of the targets. 

Speaking before Evangelical leaders, "It's not a question of like or dislike, it's a question that they will overturn everything that we've done and they will do it quickly and violently. And violently. There is violence. When you look at Antifa - these are violent people," he said.

Trump referenced Rep. Greg Gianforte’s 2017 attack on a reporter by saying that “any guy who can do a body slam, he is my type!”

In Cedar Rapids, Iowa, on the day of the Iowa caucuses, he told audience members he would pay their legal fees if they engaged in violence against protesters. "If you see somebody getting ready to throw a tomato, knock the crap out of them, would you? Seriously, OK? Just knock the hell ... I promise you I will pay for the legal fees. I promise, I promise," he said on Feb. 1, 2016.

In Las Vegas he thought security guards were being too gentle with a protester. "He's walking out with big high-fives, smiling, laughing," Trump said. "I'd like to punch him in the face, I'll tell you."

Later, in Warren, Michigan, "Get him out," he said of a protester. "Try not to hurt him. If you do, I'll defend you in court. Don't worry about it."

The White House released this statement after the violence at Trump rallies. It did not mention Trump, of course. "We obviously discourage this kind of behavior and take significant measures to ensure the safety of any and all attendees," it read.

Deputy press secretary, Sarah Huckabee Sanders, remember her, had this to say. "The president in no way form or fashion has ever promoted or encouraged violence. If anything, quite the contrary. And he was simply pushing back and defending himself," she said.

Once again, I don't know whether to laugh or cry at the leadership we have in the White House these days. 

The real tragedy is this. Trump's fans are attracted to him _*because *_of his calls for violence. That is easily detected by the cheers Trump receives at rallies when he launches his tough guy image.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Still waiting for you to start this war you want.....isn't gonna start with you just flapping your lips.  Get your gun and start!  Or be known as an all-talk coward.


----------



## miketx (Oct 24, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


The butthurt is strong in the troll nation today.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm fine with "calling for violence" if "calling for violence" is defending ourselves from our violent attackers. 

I.e., the leftist mob and the fake press.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 24, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


----------



## miketx (Oct 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You have already started it liar.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 24, 2018)

Sandy Shanks said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> ...



Hmmm? Who are those people attacking those wearing MAGA gear? Shooting people at softball fields? Bullying Trump supporters and staff members out in public? Doxxing them?

So, have a healthy piece of STFU and be glad that anti-leftards are more tolerant or leftard bodies would have been stacked up like cordwood all over the U.S by now.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fine with "calling for violence" if "calling for violence" is defending ourselves from our violent attackers.
> ...


Remind me when you condemned the democratic leaders that have for weeks now advocate violence against republicans?


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fine with "calling for violence" if "calling for violence" is defending ourselves from our violent attackers.
> ...



Lol what a fruitloop you are.
You fruitcakes think that you can trick people into threatening you by threatening, and accusing people of being *cowards* when they don't violently accost you.

Then when you smack someone and they clean your clock, you scream "I'm being attacked! Halp! Halp!"

As far as a "loser group" that I apparently didn't join..I have no idea what you're talking about, flake.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 24, 2018)

It's obviously a hoax perpetrated by democrat activists but the question is whether the FBI was part of the plan and if they will link any suspects to the democrat party.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yeah, cuz unless I threaten to shoot you, I'm a coward. 

Good grief, you're no better at setting up fake nonsense than your owners.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fine with "calling for violence" if "calling for violence" is defending ourselves from our violent attackers.
> ...




Bannedecea, lib dyke......the Bundys walked because they were right.

You have proven that lib queers are not the intellectual types that they try and pass themselves off as to compensate for their perverse sexual proclivities.

BTW, I defended you here....someone here said that this was you and your (snicker) "wife" riding "bitch". I flatly denied it and said that you had lost weight!


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 24, 2018)

Bode has finally found a mate.



"I want your fluids, I want your fluids, I want your fluids"...


----------



## debbiedowner (Oct 24, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Apparently one of them were dumbshit the soros bomb exploded in the woods.


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Oct 24, 2018)

The2ndAmendment said:


> It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> 
> People of such intelligence and sanity would not target these people before midterms to begin with, since:
> 
> ...



You are assuming the person or persons responsible are of sound mind, are logical.

It is likely a lunatic right winger wanted to sand a message to the very people Trump has verbally assaulted. Based on the cheers Trump receives when he puts on his tough guy, smash mouth persona, Trump's fans love this stuff. Why wouldn't a far right wing nut case not send pipe bombs? It all fits.


----------



## EasyPeasy (Oct 24, 2018)

Sandy Shanks said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> ...



No, no it doesn't.  Bunch of bogus bombs all sent to Dem's?  Please, you people are so fucking gullible.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 24, 2018)

Godboy said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Holy fucking shit!! Are you serious??! You said that there have been many Democratic hoaxes.

You present the case of one obviously disturbed college kid who believed that he was slighted by some Jewish people

  First of all there is no indication that he is a Democrat -and certainly no information that he was  part of any sort of plot or hoax.

The fact is, that  there is no information at all that indicates that he was trying to pull off a hoax at all and may have acted out of beliefs that he actually holds as opposed to trying to pin it on anyone else. 

And, it is stated that the KKK is practically non existent… that is bullshit ignorance

This is a pathetic example on your part!


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 24, 2018)

The return address was Debbie Wasserman Scultz.

It’s obvious she did it.

Case closed.


----------



## miketx (Oct 24, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


There have been so many fake things done by democrats it's pathetic.


----------



## deanrd (Oct 24, 2018)

Hilarious.!

 Trump said the media doesn’t set to civil tone.

What can you say coming from Mr. lock her up and some Mexicans don’t rape?


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 24, 2018)

The2ndAmendment said:


> It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> 
> People of such intelligence and sanity would not target these people before midterms to begin with, since:
> 
> ...





The2ndAmendment said:


> It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> 
> People of such intelligence and sanity would not target these people before midterms to begin with, since:
> 
> ...






While I think its a possibility the Dems were behind it,  if the packages were mailed, I would think it highly unlikely the order would have come don from the top to do this. It would be too much of a risk sending live explosives through the mail. 

My thinking it could have been a Trump supporter,  for the obvious reasons but, it also could just be a random bat shit crazy Antifa type as well. The idea is, anyone with a brain would have to realize none of these people open their own mail. They are too important, so these things would be screened first by SS or someone compatible to that.

If it was a leftist who mailed these bombs it would be with the understanding that there was a zero chance Hillary, Obama, or Soros would actually be injured. They would have to know that by sending those packages they would instead be creating a big news story about the RW,  without even putting their beloved leaders in jeopardy. SO, yes it is possible it was a Left Winger,  but I dont think Hillary or any of them would be in on it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 24, 2018)

debbiedowner said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Nope. the FBI "blew it up."  There's no evidence it could have exploded on its own.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 24, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



fakehatecrimes.org


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 24, 2018)

Sandy Shanks said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> ...




Bullshit and btw, this would not be the first time that the commie left has used agent provocateurs to fly under the colors of their enemies. You see, leftards have no line in the sand that they will not cross. Lie, steal, cheat and murder are considered meritorious deeds if it advances the satanic communist agenda.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Anyone who is dumb enough to vote for Trump, is dumb and gullible enough to do this.


----------



## WillMunny (Oct 24, 2018)

It's liberals who are pulling this bomb hoax to make Republicans look bad, even a short-bus child could see something this ridiculously obvious.  As far as Wile E. Coyote goes, I loved those scenes when he'd fall off a gigantic cliff and you could see a little puff of dust when he hit the bottom.  I certainly urge Democrats to emulate Wile E. Coyote as much as they can.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


ROFL!  Sorry, but Hillary voters are the ones with the requisite brainpower.  Your dumb enough to believe that it was an actual attempt to assassinate Dims.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 24, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Do you believe Sandy Hook really happened?



I had a crush on Sandy Hook in 2nd Grade.

I wonder, what ever happened to her?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 24, 2018)

WillMunny said:


> It's liberals who are pulling this bomb hoax to make Republicans look bad, even a short-bus child could see something this ridiculously obvious.  As far as Wile E. Coyote goes, I loved those scenes when he'd fall off a gigantic cliff and you could see a little puff of dust when he hit the bottom.  I certainly urge Democrats to emulate Wile E. Coyote as much as they can.


This will blow up in their faces.  I guarantee it.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 24, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> ...



You mean that this was delivered by the USPS or was it simply placed in the mailboxes? Because the USPS has equipment to detect explosives unless these were extremely complicated IEDs which I doubt because this was a DNC operation.


----------



## JLW (Oct 24, 2018)

fncceo said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe Sandy Hook really happened?
> ...


She is lying dead in a pool of  blood.


----------



## Deno (Oct 24, 2018)

deanrd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> ...




Do you have any idea how stupid this makes you look....

You are lame in the brain area....

Racism is all you libtards can come up with because

all of your ideas and policies suck.....


----------



## fncceo (Oct 24, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> She is lying dead in a pool blood.



I just fill my pool with water.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 24, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...




The only thing I read, said the packages were addressed, so that leads me to believe they were mailed.... but its probably too early to make conclusions without more info. Even then, we may not know if all the information is being disclosed to the public.


----------



## WillMunny (Oct 24, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> > It's liberals who are pulling this bomb hoax to make Republicans look bad, even a short-bus child could see something this ridiculously obvious.  As far as Wile E. Coyote goes, I loved those scenes when he'd fall off a gigantic cliff and you could see a little puff of dust when he hit the bottom.  I certainly urge Democrats to emulate Wile E. Coyote as much as they can.
> ...



No worries, I already know it will because every other anti-social, thuggish, dishonest thing these liberal disease-spreading gutter rats have done has utterly backfired on them.  A political exercise in hatred of fellow Americans simply will not gets votes in America, what part of that equation do these liberal goblins not get?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 24, 2018)

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Christine Balsey Ford being the latest example.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 24, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> ...


Oh boy, another idiot that’s got it all figured out.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 24, 2018)

I don’t think it was Pelosi, but the violent rhetoric from the left is the reason for it.

They should apologize and retract all of their violent statements.

It’s their fault.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 24, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


I doubt they were mailed since they were all discovered the same day.  Since when does the Post Office operate like that?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 24, 2018)

Let's see here.........dumb if you vote for Trump.....

Oh you're and idiot............

Ho hum..........another day in TDS land.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 24, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




One would think that all these people have video surveillance of their front yards.  If thats the case,  we should be able to see the mail man delivering the packages.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 24, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



So you think Debbie dropped them off herself?

I’m in.

I mean, she did it. We just need to figure out how and why.

Maybe she was mad about the whole DNC thing.

I can’t believe she put her return address on all packages. Maybe she was trying to avoid mail fraud on top of bomb charges.

Debbie looks like a bomb builder. Crazy bitch.

She even went to UF, like I did....but then, so did Aaron Hernandez and Tim Tebow...so, it all makes sense.


----------



## sartre play (Oct 24, 2018)

Again, not one single poster on this board knows who sent the bombs, when the hate gets loud & angry enough some poor fool will act out on the hate, so its kinda every ones fault. but lets not lie & make everything one sides fault, come get real,  41 abortion clinics where bombed by right wing extremists, so its not impossible that the right is responsible.& am just as sure one of you can find a left wing bomber?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 24, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Hey retard, there were a lot more examples after the first one. Try working on that reading comprehension.


----------



## Staidhup (Oct 24, 2018)

One can not be too quick to judge. From the reports I have heard this sounds a little far fetched. A right wingnut? really? This appears too convenient, rather desperate to say the least, almost out of a poly sci thriller written by a moron. Regardless someone has a security tape, apparently one or more remain intact, it is afterall a terrorist act which has its own set of circumstances. So how again did someone get ahold of their addresses?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 24, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Hilarious.!
> 
> Trump said the media doesn’t set to civil tone.
> 
> What can you say coming from Mr. lock her up and some Mexicans don’t rape?



It's fairly clear that you don't know what civility is


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 24, 2018)

sartre play said:


> Again, not one single poster on this board knows who sent the bombs, when the hate gets loud & angry enough some poor fool will act out on the hate, so its kinda every ones fault. but lets not lie & make everything one sides fault, come get real,  41 abortion clinics where bombed by right wing extremists, so its not impossible that the right is responsible.& am just as sure one of you can find a left wing bomber?


It's speculation .......predictions..............we do the same thing on football............

so what.


----------



## Staidhup (Oct 24, 2018)

Yep and all those directed toward abortion clinics exploded, so again how strange is this? Just saying I find it rather coincidental to say the least.


----------



## debbiedowner (Oct 24, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



If you know so much then you would know that a couple were intercepted by secret service and not make it to their destinations, soros was placed in his mailbox by either a mailman or someone else and the other's were sent through the mail. So the FBI blew it up but it wasn't an explosive since they are the ones who denotated it.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 24, 2018)

NYPD experts were at CNN headquarters when the alleged bombs were discovered????


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 24, 2018)

Godboy said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


In the case of the Michigan   woman, again, there is no indication that she is a democrat  or  working as part of a Democratic Plot. Granted, she may have been trying to pin it on a white guy, for whatever reason but we don't know what her motive was, and just because the police could not confirm it, that does not mean that he didn't happen. We do know that there is plenty of violence against Muslims. So shut the fuck up until you can come up with something better


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 24, 2018)

Godboy said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Oh, you have to call me a retard? What a good and smart BOY you are. That really shows a lot of confidence, intelligence, and well honed debating skills LOL! There is nothing wrong with my reading comprehension, but there seems to be much wrong with your logic and thinking skills. You might want to quit while your behind.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 24, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> > *ACME Prime - We’re Looking for Wylie Coyote*
> 
> 
> 
> No, authorities are looking for a Trump-inspired terrorist.


Trump Derangement Syndrome Bernie Bro. 

How come Bernie never got a firecracker? Mmmmmmm?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 24, 2018)

debbiedowner said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...


I haven't seen any proof that the one Soros received was "placed in his mailbox by either a mailman or someone else."  I have seen no proof that any of them were sent through the mail.

You are claiming to know a lot of things that you can't possibly know.


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 24, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Anything is possible right now.



The article asserts completely baselessly that Democrats are running a false flag operation by sending bombs to themselves to frame the poor ol' rightwing nutters.

That is ALL you have to say about this shameless bullshit spreading? 

"_meh anything is possible_"?


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 24, 2018)

hey spaghetti avenatti this year was made for you


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 24, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You are also claiming to know things that you can’t possibly know... like when you said that the Dems did it.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Oct 24, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



They were addressed to give the false impression that they were mailed via a shipping agency. They said there was even a fake return address to feign authenticity.

Thus it seems like these intelligent sane conspirators did everything perfectly to deliver the bombs...except detonate them...LOL


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Oct 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> 
> President Obama
> HIllary Clinton
> ...


Talk about a high fly ball to left field.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Oct 24, 2018)

deanrd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> ...


Hidden Army?

Your GI-Joe dolls remain, untouched,  and in their original boxes,  in Mommies basement,.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 24, 2018)

When ricin was sent to the Pentagon and White House a couple weeks ago, was Maxine Waters and CNN to blame?

Get a grip, assholes.

This is awful. Period. It needs to stop and whoever did it should be found and brought to justice.

Period. PERIOD! (To quote Uncle Joe.)


----------



## Godboy (Oct 24, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


There has been barely any violence against muslims at all. They have been much more of a problem for us, than we have been for them.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 24, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Then why did you think there was one example in that link, retard?


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 24, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Again, note that these bombs are going to former Obama administration officials.
> 
> It is a strange target given the current approaching election.



The bomber is going after Democrats that Donald Trump has publically criticized on Twitter and in press conferences.  Maxine Waters wasn't part of the Obama Administration.
\


----------



## Godboy (Oct 24, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> I don’t think it was Pelosi, but the violent rhetoric from the left is the reason for it.
> 
> They should apologize and retract all of their violent statements.
> 
> It’s their fault.


Its shocking that there haven't been more nutty right wing guys doing stuff. The kind of shit Maxine has been talking has to be inviting for psychos. I still think this is likely a democrat hoax though. As usual, Republicans take the high road while Democrats take the low road.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 24, 2018)

It's all good! Hillary wants to bring us all together! We are saved!


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 24, 2018)

Godboy said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t think it was Pelosi, but the violent rhetoric from the left is the reason for it.
> ...



It’s likely to be a left wing nut, but it could be a right wing nut.

Regardless........it’s not Pelosi’s and Auntie Maxine’s fault  and it’s not Trump’s fault.

Dimms are political opportunists to the core. They are vile.

If it was a right winger, it will be Trumps fault. If it was a left winger, it will be Trumps fault.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> 
> They are so desperate in fact, I believe they'd actually resort to placing Fake Bombs in their own mailboxes in the hopes of gaining some political and sympathetic leverage to stem the tide of the Red Wave that is about to Drown Their Marxist Hope And Dreams.
> 
> ...



Funny how everything that could be bad for the right turns out to be fake, according to you people.

But everything bad for the Democrats turns out to be true, according to you people.

It's like it's so convenient.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 24, 2018)

Clearly, based upon their "rings hollow" narrative today; Pelosi and Schumer had a hand in the mailing the "bombs".  They're interested in political point, not in being American


----------



## Intolerant (Oct 24, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Imagine the stench of the cigar and tuna breath.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 24, 2018)

scary that you make a spell of "civility"-


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> 
> They are so desperate in fact, I believe they'd actually resort to placing Fake Bombs in their own mailboxes in the hopes of gaining some political and sympathetic leverage to stem the tide of the Red Wave that is about to Drown Their Marxist Hope And Dreams.
> 
> ...


Alex Jones????

This Alex Jones.....?


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> 
> They are so desperate in fact, I believe they'd actually resort to placing Fake Bombs in their own mailboxes in the hopes of gaining some political and sympathetic leverage to stem the tide of the Red Wave that is about to Drown Their Marxist Hope And Dreams.
> 
> ...


Did you guys all get your marching orders from the same source?  Is there a daily email that tells you all what to talk about today? 

'Cause like seven of you have posted the same thing.

This is an act of RWNJ terrorism, nothing false about it.


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> ...


You know how it is.... once shit hits the rightard echo chamber, the hive absorbs it and spreads it like a Christian proselytizing. It’s their religion.


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> ...


Fake post.   RWNJ terrorist sent the bombs.  Only an idiot would believe this is a "false flag".


----------



## edward37 (Oct 24, 2018)

Faun said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> ...


The Trump moron calls for unity after 2 years of attacking Dems ??  He really is crazy


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 24, 2018)

Faun said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


It's like they are all sharing one brain.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 24, 2018)

No...smart people have realized in synchronicity that "we won't get fooled again" by the lying dimocrats. We smell a rat in all those unexploded HA HA) "bombs"...so there creepty toes.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 24, 2018)

*Ty Webb:*
Remember Danny – Two wrongs don’t make a right, but three rights make a left.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 24, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> 
> They are so desperate in fact, I believe they'd actually resort to placing Fake Bombs in their own mailboxes in the hopes of gaining some political and sympathetic leverage to stem the tide of the Red Wave that is about to Drown Their Marxist Hope And Dreams.
> 
> ...


Why have you assumed that the person who did this is a Democrat?

For all we know it could be the faction working inside the White House to thwart and frustate Trump's efforts.  Or it could be one of Trump's worshippers who takes his words as gospel and are doing their "part" to strike at the enemy.

The targets do all have something in common in that they are members of the party that has traditionally been targeted with violence by the opposition.


----------



## edward37 (Oct 24, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> ...


All those targeted so far have been bashed by trump


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 24, 2018)

Law enforcement sources told CNN the package was then sent to Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz’s office in Florida because that address was on the return label.* Bombs sent to Trump foes: Here's what we know
Perhaps the ghost of Seth Rich cannot spell correctly and the return cannot be heaven. Return to Shultz?*


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> Law enforcement sources told CNN the package was then sent to Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz’s office in Florida because that address was on the return label.* Perhaps the ghost of Seth Rich cannot spell correctly and the return cannot be heaven. Return to Shultz?*
> View attachment 224626


Look everyone ^^^ someone dumb enough to think a mail bomber is going to put their actual return address on a bomb.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 24, 2018)

Look everyone Faun is illiterate^^^ and cannot comprehend my comment.
*Stupid Faun freak: Since when is Heaven a real address?*


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 24, 2018)

Law enforcement sources told CNN the package was then sent to Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz’s office in Florida because that address was on the return label.* Bombs sent to Trump foes: Here's what we know
Perhaps the ghost of Seth Rich cannot spell correctly and the return cannot be heaven. Return to Shultz?
 *


----------



## skye (Oct 24, 2018)

I think so yes' I agree.....


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 24, 2018)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




But there should be video surveilance of their mail boxes right?  if not, I would think that would be very strange.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 24, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



The absolute hillarity of you calling anyone dumb is the best laugh I've had all day.  You couldn't find a clue standing in a clue field, covered in clue musk.  We've seen that with you time and time again.  

Yes, I think that the FBI is investigating the FACT that SOMEONE sent viable, working bombs to the homes of two past Presidents, a former AG, a former Secretary of State, the former head of the CIA, an elderly Democrat supporter, and a current US Senator, all of whom have been targets of virulent attacks by Donald Trump.

These weren't fake bombs, or pretend bombs.  These were real bombs which would have detonated on opening, had they reached their intended recipients.  Nobody would do such a deadly or dangerous thing, as a campaign tactic, just because of the potential for something to go amiss and the bomb could explode prematurely killing someone other than the intended recipient.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 24, 2018)

The news media should cover the topic of real vs. fake bombs issue more clearly.


----------



## K9Buck (Oct 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



You don't know that the statements that you are making here are correct.  It is pure conjecture on your part as to the viability of the devices.  It seems that you're more interested in a narrative than you are the truth.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Oct 24, 2018)

Sorry bout that,


CIA.<
The powers that be don't want Trump to pull ahead with a victory, too bad CIA pukes!
It can't be traced back to them, when they sent them, and they will head the investigation.
Hey Comey you forgot to take this bit of evidence out, oh never mind you screw up "We got this" throwing it over their shoulder!

Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 25, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Jew has nothing to do with it. Soros has bought and paid for Democratic Party and is an international shit stirrer.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 25, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


Liberals have politicized this immediately.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 25, 2018)

bodecea said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Let's go to war.
> ...


People who smear an innocent man and his family and people that perpetrate mob violence against civilians are cowards.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 25, 2018)

I hope FBI gets to bottom of this immediately and I predict it will lead to a college campus and a liberal.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 25, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...





Well, theres a few questions that need to be answered though.  If this really was a RW'er trying to kill these people, he was not very sophisticated. There is no way in hell any of these people on the list open their own packages that come in the mail. They all have to be screened. Especially since recently there has been a Ricin scare in the mail that was sent to Trump and the Pentagon. 

All these people probably have multiple homes, so it would also be interesting to see if the sender was aware of where all the targets were at the time, and if they were staying at those particular homes at the time.  
I see a pretty strong scenario here where it could very well have been a Left wing zealot sending these packages, in that they would know very well that the bombs would be intercepted, but the real intent would be to get the headlines you are seeing right now. Something else to link to Trump right before the elections.
When it comes to election time, Democrats don't have any solid policy platforms to run on, so they rely on situations like this to rally support. Then again, it's still possible it was a Rwinger but I'm thinking it's about a toss up.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 25, 2018)

So essentially had 9/11 occurred a year earlier, it would have been viewed by you idiots as some sort of set-up by President Bill Clinton to garner support?  

The belief in conspiracy theories has gotten to the comical levels.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Oct 25, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> I hope FBI gets to bottom of this immediately and I predict it will lead to a college campus and a liberal.



If no one is apprehended, indicted and convicted in open court by a jury, where the defendant has the right to speak his side of the story, it's 100% bs.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 25, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Sorry, turd, but no one has said they are real bombs except morons like you.  The fact that none of them went off is an indication that they weren't functional.  The claim that some Dim wouldn't do something as stupid as this doesn't pass the laugh test.  Democrats have demonstrated such stupidity over and over and over.  Dim idiots telling us we are obligated to believe the amnesiac Christine Ford is proof of that.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 25, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> I hope FBI gets to bottom of this immediately and I predict it will lead to a college campus and a liberal.



Guess what I just read? All the bombs outside of the NYC area were sent via mail and all the bombs inside the NYC area were hand-delivered. 

How many staunch Trump conservatives do you know in NYC? 

Getting nervous yet, Dems?


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 25, 2018)

antontoo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Anything is possible right now.
> ...


Anything is possible right now.  The lunatics are running the asylum.

Only one of those those lunatics would deny that.
.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 25, 2018)

The USA is a great blessing and we must treat our  society with respect.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 25, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> Look everyone Faun is illiterate^^^ and cannot comprehend my comment.
> *Stupid Faun freak: Since when is Heaven a real address?*



He is special. Don’t make fun.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 25, 2018)

bodecea said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Not officially per se, no.  Rather, it would be a cabal, or select individuals within said agencies which have the interests of the agencies in mind, rather than the good of the nation or integrity of the process by believing that if the opposing party can gain more power, their agency would benefit.


This is the very definition of how the Deep State works.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## gipper (Oct 25, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


You might be a dupe if you think all those targeted for bombs, who just happen to be outspoken Trump haters, is just a coincidence.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 25, 2018)

blame the............….unibrow bomber


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 25, 2018)

Godboy said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I have to wonder it it is even possible that you believe your own horseshit:

Hate Crimes Against American Muslims Most Since Post-9/11 Era


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2018)

bodecea said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> ...


They only demand irrefutable evidence of sexual assault


----------



## Toro (Oct 25, 2018)

The same nutters who think Obama was born in Kenya think the Dems were behind the mail box bombs.

lol

Hilarious


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> 
> President Obama
> HIllary Clinton
> ...


Kind of like the Republicans getting shot up at softball practice

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 25, 2018)

deanrd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> ...


Trump said he was a Nationalist. Go ahead and make it about race dipshit

-Geaux


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2018)

Trump called on his minions and this is what you get 

All his enemies


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Trump has embraced the white nationalists

“Some of them are good people”


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 25, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> We do know that there is plenty of violence against Muslims. So shut the f  up until you can come up with something better


Hate Crimes Against American Muslims Most Since Post-9/11 Era

Yes it is true that there is so much violence from Islamic hate that after 9-11 we had the Orlando massacre of gays, lesbians, Hispanics, working people and college student partiers. I am sure you remember that prog patriot. Remember? We all do.


----------



## beautress (Oct 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> 
> President Obama
> HIllary Clinton
> ...


What kind of sentences did they receive?  Link, please.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope FBI gets to bottom of this immediately and I predict it will lead to a college campus and a liberal.
> ...


Republicans have cars


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2018)

beautress said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> ...



We see the difference between radicals on the left and radicals on the right

Radicals on the left protest and shout insults
Radicals on the right try to kill you


----------



## Silhouette (Oct 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Trump called on his minions and this is what you get
> 
> All his enemies


Yes because with a comfortable lead right at the chute & bugle call for the ponies to race, it makes sense that Trump’s people would hamstring their own horse all of a sudden as a favor to a democrat lead.

Why weren’t the bombs sent just after the election?  Usually bombs are sent with a motive.  That’s what the experts are saying.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## beautress (Oct 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The DNC thinks false witness and character assassination is the road to success. Now, where is that list of convicted-of-murder republicans? Or is this another Dr. Ford allegation that has no proof furnished all so women can hate and kill unborn Americans when they besmirch an innocent Supreme court nominee?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 25, 2018)

bodecea said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Verbally attacked yes. Why do those attacks justify these ones doesn’t make any sense. All should be condemned. Why is your Nazi mind trying to justify this?


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 25, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Dummy, "possible" is not a justification for misrepresentation of known FACTS.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 25, 2018)

antontoo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


Got it, thanks.
.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Bombs and stones will break my bones, but names will never hurt me

Verbal attacks are not the same as far right terrorist attacks


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> I hope FBI gets to bottom of this immediately and I predict it will lead to a college campus and a liberal.


Far right terrorism


----------



## iceberg (Oct 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


good god the mispresentation on this one will live forever i suppose.

there were NOT just white nationalists there. there were also people against removing history in a mob-like fashion and many of those people are in fact GOOD PEOPLE.

i know the left hate it when they get pulled into the bullshit their extremes do, but it seems some on the left have zero issue doing to others when they hate done to them.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump called on his minions and this is what you get
> ...


Hardly comfortable

Trump knows he will lose the House
Desperate times call for desperate measures


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2018)

iceberg said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Jews will not replace us


----------



## iceberg (Oct 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


where in the name of unholy fucknuggets did this come from?

nevermind. i'd rather not understand something as stupid as this.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 25, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > We do know that there is plenty of violence against Muslims. So shut the FUCK  up until you can come up with something better
> ...


Yes I remember. One shooter who happened to be Muslim, acting for reasons that we will never know  vs. may acts of hate against Muslims -as I have documented.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

Dumbfuck, this was political when bombs were delivered to politicians.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


*”Sorry, turd, but no one has said they are real bombs except morons like you.”*

Fucking moron...

_*Explosive device found in Soros post box*

Arriving at the scene, police discovered a device that was later confirmed by officials to have contained explosive powder and "had the components" of a bomb. It was then "proactively detonated", police said._​


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 25, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Yes I remember. One shooter who happened to be Muslim, acting for reasons that we will never know vs. may acts of hate against Muslims -as I have documented.


*REMEMBER?
9/11
ISIS
Orlando
San Bernardino
Paris
Saipov
Westminster Bridge
Sept. 11, Benghazi
Sept. 20 Beirut 1984
1988 Scotland airplane
1979 Tehran* 
*Nov. 26, India*
etc
*
*


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope FBI gets to bottom of this immediately and I predict it will lead to a college campus and a liberal.
> ...


His Katonah home is outside of NYC.


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 25, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Wow dude, that's a pretty strong indictment of the republican party.

And here I thought you were a conservative....


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Who needs to make it racist? Hitler was a nationalist too.


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 25, 2018)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 224670


Who?  This crime was perpetrated by the MAGA-bomber.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2018)

iceberg said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 25, 2018)

Faun said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



The Crazy Right Wing is in a tizzy, since it is obvious that _bombgate _is a product of Trumpism rhetoric.

*Yesterday,* "*Trump Tries Bipartisanship, Then Blames the Media."
*


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 25, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> 
> They are so desperate in fact, I believe they'd actually resort to placing Fake Bombs in their own mailboxes in the hopes of gaining some political and sympathetic leverage to stem the tide of the Red Wave that is about to Drown Their Marxist Hope And Dreams.
> 
> ...



Well Boris, what evidence do you have for your immediate attack on the Democrats.  Did Val send you a memo to protect trump, who is clearly a Viceroy in the employ of Russia.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Unless they escalate. What far right terrorist attacks are you talking about. If someone got in my face the way they did with Cruz, I would KO them.


----------



## beautress (Oct 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Mr. RW, you oughten to gloat just yet, because Trump did not contact his minions to send bombs, he is not desperate, and his is not the house to lose. He is in the Executive branch, not either House of Congress, and not the Supreme Court. Yesterday, after the bomb boxes with alarm clocks inside were sent not only to Democrats, but at least one mailed threat was thwarted before it got to the White House, and others to Republicans. It's just that the press refuses to report things against Republicans, because they live to pull another fast one for Hillary.since a lot of the alien voter malarkey has been dealt with. Your party has lost the good will of the American people, yet your leaders never stop sending you all little sound bites to tell the nation, plus you think up some boners all by yourself, don't you like the vapid accusation that somehow President Trump had ordered his 'minions' to do it. In fact, the only thing he had to do with the bombings was to condemn them from his bully pulpit yesterday, which the lying losers of the leftist press criticized him for it, thinking that once again they could marginalize this good businessman, President Donald Trump. Naughty, naughty, Mr. RW. You rascal, you.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2018)

iceberg said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Obviously never followed the story


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2018)

beautress said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...


This has Trump written all over it

He has an app on his phone to send bombs

Let me see?
Hillary....... yes
Obama......yes
Soros....... oh yes
Maxine Waters...... bomb that bitch
Deniro..........Yes, Yes,Yes

Only question...... why didn’t he send one to Rosie ODonnel?


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 25, 2018)

bravoactual said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> ...



Again, a whole lot of words and no real proof.  You are using conjecture, contention and suposition....but you no proof......no evidence to support a damn thing.

Each of the people who received a bomb is political enemy of of the 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Coward 45.  

You are using a rather far fetched and heretofore unproven theory to support a claim you cannnot support.

Yet another White Trashnationalist raving on about something he does not know about....typical Facist Loving 45 following, Puting Loving Traitor.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 25, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> The Crazy Right Wing is in a tizzy, since it is obvious that _bombgate _is a product of Trumpism rhetoric.


Do not worry your little heads over "bombgate" as other more important news stories will be on tonight's news and every day and night following since this unexploded bomb farce is boring and uninteresting to most people during a busy work week.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



NOPE. There is nothing wrong with someone who believes in nationalism to call themselves a nationalist. Trump is for America and not the rest of the world. I consider myself to be a nationalist. So, why should people like you give a shit? Anyone who calls themselves a nationalist is someone who will not go along with the demoncrats communist globalist motives and agendas. 

If you are that stunned to believe that this pipe bomb letter hoax is for real and not just another plan on the part of the Soros/demoncrat plan to try and give themselves a last chance at winning the midterms than you are truly a lost soul in the political world. How interesting how all of a sudden all of the people that have criticized Trump since his election to the presidency are the ones that have received this letter. Maybe they are trying to gain sympathy here and maybe get lucky and win the election. 

If the demoncrats were going to win as many have predicted then why go thru all this trouble over nothing. Obviously, they are fighting for their life. Just my opinion, mate.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 25, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


I find it funny how quickly you flip flopped from your Kavanaugh talking points of due process to subscribing guilt to the Dems for pipe bombs despite zero evidence.

 I just showed you a Trump ally and spokesman who explained the nationalism deal and you still don’t get it?! Which of Scaramuccis points do you disagree with?


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 25, 2018)

bodecea said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...




It has all the makings of a leftist liberal/demoncrat hoax event. How convenient that this has happened with two weeks to go before the election? After the election it will disappear like magic. Investigation closed. If it were a demoncrat that did it it would be brushed under the carpet. Believe it or not.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 25, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



And this is what the demoncrats stand for? Attack-attack-attack your opponents. Not a very civilized way of doing things. They attack innocent people who are just trying to have a quiet meal in a restaurant with their family just because they work for Trump? Communists do things like this. Demoncrats are starting to look like a bunch of communists. Just saying.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 25, 2018)

Faun said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


 
And Stalin was a butcher communist. I would rather be a nationalist rather than be a communist which is what the demoncrats are starting to look like now. A bunch of communists fighting for their useless lives. Aw well.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 25, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


Oh the irony of hearing you attack innocent people for attacking innocent people. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Do you honestly believe that at this time with two weeks to go where the republicans want a chance at winning are going to do something stupid like this? If they got caught they would be toast. Only the demoncrats are the capable ones at this time of committing this kind of terror. This is their final last false flag of trying to save their useless lives. Trump is on a roll and the globalists demoncrats know it and are scared shitless if Trump winning the midterms. 

I disagree that using the word nationalism is going to do any harm to Trump. His supporters loved it when he said that he was a nationalist. Only fools like yourself and Scar feel that it was a bad word to use. Why Scar said anything about it is beyond me. Has he now become a demoncrat? It is certainly looking so. If he were a supporter of the president than your job is to make him look good, not bad, and defend him. But I must agree that some things Scar said did make some sense.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 25, 2018)

So.....
Let's say they find the person(s) who actually sent these devices.

If it's a person known to be right wing, that STILL doesn't reflect on Trump or the Republican party.....it's just a sick INDIVIDUAL

If it's a person known to be Left wing, that STILL doesn't reflect on Democrats...again, it's possibly just a sick INDIVIDUAL.

UNLESS or UNTIL.......
That INDIVIDUAL is directly and undeniably tied to a larger backing sponsored by one of the groups.

Either way, if it turns out to be an INDIVIDUAL acting alone and on their own, it should not affect the elections at all, except for REALLY ignorant people


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 25, 2018)

Civility must start now, not when crazy Hillary says it is supposed to happen.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



The globalist democratic party cannot be seen as innocent. They have done nothing but attacked Trump from day one to attack him every day on anything he says or does. It's a constant attack by the fake leftist liberal media to try and run and bring Trump down. So far it has not worked for the stupid loser dummies. Those so called reporters in the leftist liberal press are nothing more than a bunch of actors and activists straight out of Hollywood. 

I am starting to ROFL at some of the stunned silly things who keep bringing up here. Why would you want to attack a man like Trump who has said that he wanted to "drain the swamp"? What a noble person for wanting to drain corruption out of your life. That should be good enough for people like you to at least want to give Trump a shot at it? Did you ever here one demoncrat ever say that they were going to drain the swamp? NOPE.

On the contrary, they wanted to keep the swamp alive and well and you want to support such a party? Where is your head, fella? Up you butt? Get real for a change.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 25, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


Well there you go again, speculating without facts. Didn’t you say exactly the opposite when Kavanaugh was being accused? 

The mooch is on tv defending Trump all the time. He is far from a dem. But he also calls out trumps mistakes. I dont accept the fact that if you support trump you need to defend him at all costs. Trump does a lot of things that he should be checked on. His supporters are the most influential and effective in checking him.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



You will have to point out to me as to where I am being quite contrary to myself on Kavanaugh?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 25, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


I don’t put much weight on what people say, especially Trump who is full of hot air. He has brought more corruption to washington than he has rooted out. Don’t be fooled by the tag lines.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 25, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


Kavanaugh was accused of sexual assault but he is to be treated as innocent until there is proof that he is guilty. A bunch of democrat leaders get pipe bombs in the mail and you ascribe blame to the democrats with no evidence. You don’t see the irony?


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



So, you are now going to have to show me and others here the proof that you have in your possession as to what kind of corruption has Trump brought to Washington? This I need you to point out to me. If you cannot then it well be obvious that you are only here for one purpose only? To mock and attack Trump and on that leftist liberal Antifa bandwagon that is trying to get him impeached. So, go ahead, make your day, punk.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



So is Keith Elison of Minnesota and Senator Booker are being accused of the same thing that Kavanaugh was suppose to have done. And they both are being treated innocent until proven guilty. So, what the hell is your point anyway? FYI, we do not hear very much from the leftist liberal fake media press about these charges nor from the likes of Schumer and Pelosi or Waters gang about these accusations? Why?  Not important enough for the people to know or need to hear about? 

Thanks to FOX News we would have not heard about these accusations and what appears to be truths. They appear to be quite guilty. Kavanaugh was found not guilty. Live with it, liberal.


----------



## keepitreal (Oct 25, 2018)

deanrd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> ...





deanrd said:


> A lot lower. These are some very dangerous people. White nationalist have a history of violence in this country. And now that Trump has come out as a white nationalist we’re seeing what his hidden army is willing to do


Bitch, please!

Dangerous enough to get the job done!

That's how you know its bullshit...

First of all...LOOK AT THE PACKAGING
Are you kidding me...

Secondly, who honestly thinks,
they can send a bomb, that looks like,
a kid packaged it, send it to Obama and Clinton,
AND THEY'LL RECEIVE THE PACKAGE?

STFU!

A bomb ended up in Soros' mailbox?

HAVE YOU SEEN HIS HOUSE?
SHUT THE FUCK UP!


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 25, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


I could point to the multitude of hyperbolic inaccuracies he spews from the whitehouse on a daily basis through his interviews and public statements but since we are talking about the swamp and corruption perhaps we can just look at the cast of characters he appointed to cabinet positions who have abused their power, misused government funds and have been forced to resign. Do I need to list them or do you know who I’m talking about?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 25, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


My point is simple, if you believe in “innocent until proven guilty” then be consistent about it. Saying the Dems are responsible for the pipe bombs without evidence is not following that principle so it makes you a hypocrite.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 25, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...




The Kavanaugh travesty is not at all similar to Ellison and Booker.   For Ellison, there is strong corroborating evidence that he abused his former girlfriend.  Booker's accuser provides a great deal of detail about the alleged assault, unlike the utter vagueness (except for the one beer) of Ford's fantasy.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> So.....
> Let's say they find the person(s) who actually sent these devices.
> 
> If it's a person known to be right wing, that STILL doesn't reflect on Trump or the Republican party.....it's just a sick INDIVIDUAL
> ...


Depends how he was influenced 
His targets look suspiciously like someone listening to RW hate radio


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


So? Be like Hitler. Who cares?


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


_*”Do you honestly believe that at this time with two weeks to go where the republicans want a chance at winning are going to do something stupid like this?”*_

Of course it’s believable. You obviously have no clue to just how retarded Republicans and conservatives can be.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



1) George Papadopoulos, former Trump campaign foreign policy adviser, was arrested in July 2017 and pleaded guilty last October to making false statements to the FBI. He got a 14-day sentence.

2) Paul Manafort, Trump’s former campaign chair, was indicted on a total of 25 different counts by Mueller’s team, related mainly to his past work for Ukrainian politicians and his finances. He had two trials scheduled, and the first ended in a conviction on eight counts of financial crimes. To avert the second trial, Manafort struck a plea deal with Mueller in September 2018.

3) Rick Gates, a former Trump campaign aide and Manafort’s longtime junior business partner, was indicted on similar charges to Manafort. But in February he agreed to a plea deal with Mueller’s team, pleading guilty to just one false statements charge and one conspiracy charge.

4) Michael Flynn, Trump’s former national security adviser, pleaded guilty last December to making false statements to the FBI.

5) Michael Cohen, Trump’s former lawyer pleaded guilty to 8 counts — tax and bank charges, related to his finances and taxi business, and campaign finance violations, related to hush money payments to women who alleged affairs with Donald Trump.


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 25, 2018)

Faun said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Lets not neglect the fact that Trump was pressuring FBI director to squash Flynn's investigation, then fired him for not playing along.

If thats not corruption the word has no meaning.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 25, 2018)

bravoactual said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


Conjecture, contention and supposition....but  no proof......no evidence to support a damn thing.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 25, 2018)

Maybe the investigators need a Ouija board to find who out who was so obsessed with Debbie W- Schultz=Shultz...some Bernie fans deceased or alive?
Scalise shooter identified, was Sanders volunteer


----------



## beautress (Oct 25, 2018)

Faun said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Well, kiss my grits. People convicted for errors of judgment must mean people they know are involved in sending bombs that kill adversaries in the mail. I'm gonna faint.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Oct 25, 2018)

Sorry bout that,


CIA.<

Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 25, 2018)

Let us pray for the safety of all in the weeks ahead in these turbulent times.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Oct 26, 2018)

Sorry bout that,


If the FBI and CIA will stop trying to sturr up division and hatred of Americans, everything will mellow out.
But they the deep state liberals are trying their best to switch the balance of power back to the liberals.
First tear down the UN then remove the roots of the deep state.
Once the UN is gone the deep state will be easier to cast aside.
Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Obama2020 (Oct 26, 2018)

This whole saga is highly repulsive.

In this extremely divided political environment, sending this kind of package at this specific  time reeks of calculated foreign involvement.

I suspect a dictatorship/autocratic regime... an enemy of US democracy. Maybe an Iranian operative? A covert North Korean operation? if you think about it, the USA has enemies that want power to end up in Dem or Rep hands depending on their interests.

China prefers democrats
Putin loves Trump...
Etc.

This thing is a puzzle that needs to be decoded before the midterms. If it can’t be decoded, it’s intent is pure political manipulation that nukes a democracy.

Definitely worth delaying midterms if not decoded


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 26, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



It's been ALL OVER THE NEWS.  You have to be living under a rock to miss it.  And I'm ini Canada and I'm reading and hearing all of this stuff.


----------



## depotoo (Oct 26, 2018)

Uhm, no-

Law enforcement officials told The Associated Press that the devices, containing timers and batteries, were not rigged like booby-trapped package bombs that would explode upon opening. But they were uncertain whether the devices were poorly designed or never intended to cause physical harm.
Investigators search for person who sent mail bombs, motive



Dragonlady said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Oct 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...


Either way so far.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...



Such a Trumpian response.  

We have lots of proof.  Every time Dumb Donald opens his mouth or tweets, he provides proof.  

Defendants don't plead guilty to things they didn't do.  Not crimes like this.  All these guilty pleas and confessions, and the cooperation.  The proof is right there in front of you, but you just close your eyes and refuse to look.  There are none so blind as those who WILL NOT see.  .


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Silhouette (Oct 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> My point is simple, if you believe in “innocent until proven guilty” then be consistent about it. Saying the Dems are responsible for the pipe bombs without evidence is not following that principle so it makes you a hypocrite.



What do you think about the timing, that democrats were targeted & how the GOP was looking at a lead in polling?  Line that up with democrats calling for winning this election using “any means possible” to overcome their sagging support.  As an investigating mind, what theory does that tease you towards?  

Ok good. Brains exist & notice patterns.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Uhm, no-
> 
> Law enforcement officials told The Associated Press that the devices, containing timers and batteries, were not rigged like booby-trapped package bombs that would explode upon opening. But they were uncertain whether the devices were poorly designed or never intended to cause physical harm.
> Investigators search for person who sent mail bombs, motive
> ...


At least one of them was detonated.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2018)

They just found another member of Trumps enemies list getting a bomb

Cory Booker


----------



## Silhouette (Oct 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> They just found another member of Trumps enemies list getting a bomb
> 
> Cory Booker


Or democrat sympathy-votes list using “any means possible” to get a few more votes

The timing sure is curious for a Trump supporter risking loss of a conservative lead.

Why not send the bombs closer to a Thanksgiving or Christmas?  Because by then the election would be over....


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 26, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...



We have lots of proof that the bombs are a false flag operation.  
Anyone who has served in the Military or in Government has at one time (and usually annually) received training on how to spot "Suspicious" packages. As a result we all recognize the Biden package 100%.

Consider the following "tells":

1. Excessive Postage (Check)
2. Odd shape or poor packaging (Check)
3. Odd addressing, labels, large print, etc. (Check Check check)
4. Notations saying "personal" "Addressee Only", etc. (Check)
5. Fake return address (CHECKMATE!)​
DO a search on suspicious package training and you will find numerous Power Point Presentations and in these you will see an almost perfect duplicate of the Biden Package.

Then take into consideration the contents:

1. Poorly constructed/inert bomb (obviously a stupid Replublican)
2. Isis Flag (OOOOO the boogeyman!!!!)
3. GIT R DONE note (Only an evil Republican would say that!)​
It couldn't be more obvious that the perp was trying to make sure Republicans got the blame.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> 
> President Obama
> HIllary Clinton
> ...


Or equally as plausible

A democrat did it to make republicans look bad


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 26, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...


What "guilty pleas" or "confessions?"


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 26, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> ...


That's far more plausible.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Uhm, no-
> ...


The bomb didn't go off, dumbass.  The police blew it up.


----------



## hunarcy (Oct 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> 
> President Obama
> HIllary Clinton
> ...



Unless you have proof you are not sharing with the FBI or you are assuming facts not in evidence.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

Fucking moron... 

_*detonate*

to explode, or to make something such as a bomb explode_​
... are you ever not a fucking moron?


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



You said they were fake bombs, and yet the police had no trouble detonating it.  Every report by bomb experts that I have heard and read said definitively that these were not "fake bombs".  They weren't missing parts which would render them safe from explosion.  They were working bombs.  The fact that the police were able to detonate one, proves it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I know you said "detonated," moron.  However, we can all read the news.  What happened isn't in dispute.  The police used other explosives to destroy the bomb.  What you are doing here is called "lying."


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Like I asked, are you ever not a fucking moron...?

_Agents trace bomb found in mailbox at Soros' N.Y. home | Reuters

Bomb squad technicians *detonated it* in a nearby wooded area, police said._​


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Prove it.  Show me one report which says the the police used something other than the actual bomb to detonate it.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Of course the likely lame bomb sender is a Prog.   The Anti-Civility and Invader-Refugee army tactics are blowing up in the Dems' faces, so they are desperate for something to change public opinion before the election.

Even David Axelrod has noted the tactic of tossing a brick through one's own party's campaign office right before an election to get media attention.  This bombs are just on a bigger scale.  The big tell is that none of them were set to actually explode.


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 26, 2018)

Only Obama's deep state could do this without getting caught...they know how to leave no trace.....false flag of course....Its not working Dems.....


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 26, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Prove it. Show me one report which says the the police used something other than the actual bomb to detonate it


None of the mailed fake bombs even have the capacity to explode....they have timers on them that are not even wired in or functional....just there for appearance sake....mail bombs never use timers or they could go off without hitting the target....pretty stupid....liberal type of stupid....


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Only Obama's deep state could do this without getting caught...they know how to leave no trace.....false flag of course....Its not working Dems.....


LOL

Whereas conservatives are too dumb to get away with it.

Uh-oh...

Arrest made in connection to suspicious packages


----------



## Silhouette (Oct 26, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Prove it.  Show me one report which says the the police used something other than the actual bomb to detonate it.



CNN opened their package & casually snapped photos of their bomb before it was taken away, completely outside protocol for safety for their staff or law enforcement.  But then again, it's hard to hype a story if you follow protocol, leave the building with all employees immediately and call in the bomb squad...

Wouldn't surprise me if CNN gets indicted for at least endangering staff on this one..


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 26, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > My point is simple, if you believe in “innocent until proven guilty” then be consistent about it. Saying the Dems are responsible for the pipe bombs without evidence is not following that principle so it makes you a hypocrite.
> ...


I think that’s speculation based on no evidence. It could be a crazy right winger and it could be a crazy left winger. We won’t know until they investigate. The same speculation was being done about Kavanaugh but you were on the opposite side of the argument calling for evidence and presumption of innocence. Hence the hypocrisy


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Whereas conservatives are too dumb to get away with it.
> 
> Uh-oh...


Winners have no reason to do something so desperate....this is an act of a loser...and its dems that are losing....false flag all the way...just a crazy loony liberal trying to disrupt the election...but he went too far....


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 26, 2018)

Its so obvious.....


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...


LOLOL 

You just said getting away with it is evidence it was someone on the left.... to which I showed you someone has been arrested in connection with the bombs.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Its so obvious.....


... to conspiracy nuts.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 26, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The bomb didn't "detonate," moron.  The police used other explosives to blow it up.  You would know that if you read actual news instead of your usual diet of propaganda.

The FBI has said none of the bombs was capable of going off.


Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Sorry, turd, but other more honest sources said the police "destroyed" the bomb.  How do you imagine they set it off if it was capable of actually blowing up?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 26, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


ROFL!  What a dumbass.  What do you imagine the police did to set it off, light the fuse?  How could they possibly cause the bomb to go off?


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> You just said getting away with it is evidence it was someone on the left.... to which I showed you someone has been arrested in connection with the bombs.


If it had been deep state personnel there would be no trace of evidence...but dollars to doughnuts if this arrest is for real its an angry lib.....just like you sweetheart.....


----------



## Silhouette (Oct 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> My point is simple, if you believe in “innocent until proven guilty” then be consistent about it. Saying the Dems are responsible for the pipe bombs without evidence is not following that principle so it makes you a hypocrite.





Silhouette said:


> What do you think about the timing, that democrats were targeted & how the GOP was looking at a lead in polling?  Line that up with democrats calling for winning this election using “any means possible” to overcome their sagging support.  As an investigating mind, what theory does that tease you towards?
> 
> Ok good. Brains exist & notice patterns.





Slade3200 said:


> I think that’s speculation based on no evidence. It could be a crazy right winger and it could be a crazy left winger. We won’t know until they investigate. The same speculation was being done about Kavanaugh but you were on the opposite side of the argument calling for evidence and presumption of innocence. Hence the hypocrisy


Well with this situation we have a little more than a 40 year stale rape story based on questionable statements from one woman.  We have a series of bombs (confirmed), sent to a series of high ranking democrats (confirmed) on the eve of an election (confirmed) that they've bragged about trying to spur their base to win "by any means necessary" (paraphrased) (confirmed).

But OK, let's ignore all that while the "experts" prattle away at a lengthy investigation on whether or not there's an elephant in the living room.


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Its so obvious.....
> ...


To everyone with a thinking brain....


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 26, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > My point is simple, if you believe in “innocent until proven guilty” then be consistent about it. Saying the Dems are responsible for the pipe bombs without evidence is not following that principle so it makes you a hypocrite.
> ...


Oh we are gonna play the dishonest spin games ok, I’ll paint the other side for you then.

We had a college professor give a first hand account under oath of the incident (confirmed). We had hundreds of positive testimonials backing up her credibility (confirmed), she took a polygraph (confirmed). Writings were found by Kav of he and his friends talking about drinking and sex after he proclaimed he was an innocent virgin during those years (confirmed). Multiple witnesses contradicted Kavs portrayal of how he partied in school including his exroommate (confirmed)

As for the bombs. They were sent to democrats that’s confirmed, there’s no other evidence as to who did it! Logic tells that die hard democrats wouldn’t try and kill their parties most prominent leaders and the actions make more sense coming from a derailed opponent.

And statistics tell that it was likely the fault of a crazy person and not an entire political party. But you go ahead and be a hypocrite and draw your conclusions around wild conspiracy and speculation.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 26, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > My point is simple, if you believe in “innocent until proven guilty” then be consistent about it. Saying the Dems are responsible for the pipe bombs without evidence is not following that principle so it makes you a hypocrite.
> ...


And the there’s this but I’m sure it’s all just fake news to you, right?

Florida man arrested in connection with mail bombs after two more packages found — NBC News


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 26, 2018)

There is a good reason this thread was moved to conspiracy theories. If you really bought into the “Dems did it” idea then you should go get your head examined


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> The bomb didn't "detonate," moron.  The police used other explosives to blow it up.  You would know that if you read actual news instead of your usual diet of propaganda.


LOL

Fucking moron....

_*Bomb found at philanthropist George Soros' suburban home*

Agents came out and safely ]b]detonated[/b] the device, which a federal law enforcement official said contained explosive powder.

*At George Soros’s Home, Pipe Bomb Was Likely Hand-Delivered, Officials Say*

Another official said investigators had photographed the package before *detonating* the device.

*George Soros: Bomb squad destroy explosive device near billionaire's home*

Arriving at the scene, police discovered a device that was later confirmed by officials to have contained explosive powder and "had the components" of a bomb. It was then "proactively *detonated*", police said.

*Explosive Device Is Found in Mailbox at Soros’s Home in N.Y. Suburb*

The device was “proactively *denotated*” by bomb squad technicians from the Westchester County Police Department.

*Pipe Bomb Found at Billionaire Philanthropist George Soros' Home*

A security officer at the compound about 50 miles (80 kilometers) north of Manhattan became suspicious of the package Monday afternoon and placed it in a nearby wooded area before alerting the FBI and the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, authorities said. Agents came out and safely *detonated* the device, which a federal law enforcement official said contained explosive powder.

*Would-be attacker hand-delivered pipe bomb to George Soros' mailbox: Source*

The FBI photographed the device and then *detonated* it near Soros' home in Katonah, New York, and were analyzing fragments to determine why the bomb did not go off, the source said.

*Someone Put a Bomb n George Soros's Mailbox, and the FBI Is Now on the Case*

The Bedford Police Department told NPR that one of Soros’s employees found a suspicious package in the mailbox and opened it, finding the explosive device. They then put the package in the woods and called the cops, who sent a bomb squad to safely *detonate* it.

*Agents trace bomb found in mailbox at Soros' N.Y. home | Reuters*

Bomb squad technicians *detonated* it in a nearby wooded area, police said._​
... all those sources (and there are more), including rightwing Fox, report that the explosive device was detonated by police.

Compared to what you posted, which is your fucking moronic statement that police blew up a harmless package with “other explosives” — while citing no source but yourself.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron, the bomb contained explosive powder...

_*Bomb found at philanthropist George Soros' suburban home*

A security officer at the compound about 50 miles (80 kilometers) north of Manhattan became suspicious of the package Monday afternoon and placed it in a wooded area before alerting the FBI and the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, authorities said. *Agents came out and safely detonated the device, which a federal law enforcement official said contained explosive powder.*_​
Are you ever not a fucking moron?

Ever???


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


LOL

As if you conspiracy nuts have a thinking brain.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You just said getting away with it is evidence it was someone on the left.... to which I showed you someone has been arrested in connection with the bombs.
> ...


LOLOL 

Oh look, the perp’s van had Trump stickers on it...






What’s that about “dollars to doughnuts” you were saying, ya conspiracy nut?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 26, 2018)

Now would be a great time for all you conspiracy nuts to say that you were wrong.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

Let’s go ... #1...


The Original Tree said:


> I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> 
> They are so desperate in fact, I believe they'd actually resort to placing Fake Bombs in their own mailboxes in the hopes of gaining some political and sympathetic leverage to stem the tide of the Red Wave that is about to Drown Their Marxist Hope And Dreams.
> 
> ...


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

Let’s go... #2...


Stratford57 said:


> Mailbox bombs just a few days before elections? Looks like the last desperate attempt from Dems to attract some sympathy and to convert it to votes.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

Let’s go... #3...


S.J. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Republican Terrorists have sent bombs to:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

Let’s go... #4...


BasicHumanUnit said:


> *DEMS DESPERATE......PLANTING FAKE BOMBS TO GET VOTES*
> 
> *JUST PATHETIC*


----------



## S.J. (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> Oh look, the perp’s van had Trump stickers on it...


Did you expect it to have Obama stickers on it?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The bomb didn't "detonate," moron.  The police used other explosives to blow it up.  You would know that if you read actual news instead of your usual diet of propaganda.
> ...


So explain to us, moron, how did the police set it off without killing themselves?  The douche bag fake news journalists are using the term "detonate" to deliberately mislead.  bomb technicians never "detonate" a bomb in the fashion you mean.  They either diffuse it or use explosives to blow it up.

So tell us, moron, how did they "detonate" the "bomb," which didn't even have a functional fusing mechanism?


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oh look, the perp’s van had Trump stickers on it...
> ...


No, but I’m not surprised to see he’s a registered Republican who tweeted regularly, sounding no different than most of the yahoo conservatives who post here.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

The forum’s fucking moron is still making claims and sourcing no one but himself — but he’s a fucking moron.

Fucking moron — either you can link to a verifiable source corroborating your bullshit or you’re making it up.

And anyone reading this already knows which one it is.


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Now would be a great time for all you conspiracy nuts to say that you were wrong.


No, he listened to Hillary which surprises me.... did just what she ordered

-Geaux


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Did you believe we didn't notice that you can't explain how the bomb technicians "detonated" the "bomb" without killing themselves?"


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron... you’re asking me to describe an event I didn’t attend.

Oh wait, neither did you, but here you are, idiotically claiming police blew up a harmless package with no explosives *”using other explosives.”* Why the fuck would they do that, ya fucking moron?

And link a source or expose the real truth which is you’re just making this up.


----------



## Staidhup (Oct 26, 2018)

Agree he was a moron, exhibiting deep seeds of discontent, so how is he any different then mask wearing fascists rioting in Berkeley, Portland, Seattle... or elsewhere?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


ROFL!   If they did "detonate" the device, there should be an explanation of how it's done somewhere on the internet.  What you are admitting is that you can't find any explanation of what you claim is done.

Thanks for playing.

BTW, dumbfuck, the police often blow up harmless packages with explosives because they don't know whether the packages are harmless or not.  Blowing them up is the low risk option.  What do you imagine they do with suspicious packages, poke them with a stick?

Another point, moron, the police admitted they didn't know whether the package was actually a bomb.  They said it "had the components of a bomb."  They never said it was a bomb.  If they "detonated" the package using only the mechanism in the package, then why don't they know whether it's a bomb?

You are a special kind of stupid.  Ya know it?


----------



## Ted Frazier (Oct 26, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> 
> They are so desperate in fact, I believe they'd actually resort to placing Fake Bombs in their own mailboxes in the hopes of gaining some political and sympathetic leverage to stem the tide of the Red Wave that is about to Drown Their Marxist Hope And Dreams.
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## g5000 (Oct 26, 2018)

The2ndAmendment said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


Who says the bombs just sat there for four days?  Why do you keep making shit up?

Based on today's event, you are looking dumber and dumber.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

Staidhup said:


> Agree he was a moron, exhibiting deep seeds of discontent, so how is he any different then mask wearing fascists rioting in Berkeley, Portland, Seattle... or elsewhere?


They weren’t sending bombs to ex-presidents.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 26, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You just said getting away with it is evidence it was someone on the left.... to which I showed you someone has been arrested in connection with the bombs.
> ...


Looks like you owe Faun some dollars.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


*”If they did "detonate" the device, there should be an explanation of how it's done somewhere on the internet.”*

LOLOL 

Says you, the forum’s fucking moron, with nothing to back that up either. And you’re such a fucking moron, it totally escapes you that had they blown up a harmless envelope with “other explosives,” as you idiotically claim with no proof, you’d be able to post a link proving that.

That you can’t post such a link proves you made it up.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 26, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> 
> They are so desperate in fact, I believe they'd actually resort to placing Fake Bombs in their own mailboxes in the hopes of gaining some political and sympathetic leverage to stem the tide of the Red Wave that is about to Drown Their Marxist Hope And Dreams.
> 
> ...


Have you admitted you fucked up bigly yet?

"Infowars is the shit!"


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Nah, I don’t take money from retards like him. That would be like taking candy from a baby.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Oct 26, 2018)

g5000 said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



In your own words:

"The bomb's were all a day's drive from each other."

That means it took several days to plant each bomb individually.

Of course you edited your post to hide that.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 26, 2018)

The2ndAmendment said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


It did not take several days to plant each bomb, retard.  Holy shit, you are getting dumber by the minute!

Your little conspiracy theory has been exploded.  You built your bullshit on bogus "facts" you made up in your head.  

You fucked up. Deal with it.

I would say "Learn from it", but we all know you won't.


----------



## deanrd (Oct 26, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> 
> They are so desperate in fact, I believe they'd actually resort to placing Fake Bombs in their own mailboxes in the hopes of gaining some political and sympathetic leverage to stem the tide of the Red Wave that is about to Drown Their Marxist Hope And Dreams.
> 
> ...


You must feel like a real dip sh!t now.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Pretty much the same way EODs detonate any bomb without killing themselves.   Why do you pretend to be dense so much?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 26, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> 
> They are so desperate in fact, I believe they'd actually resort to placing Fake Bombs in their own mailboxes in the hopes of gaining some political and sympathetic leverage to stem the tide of the Red Wave that is about to Drown Their Marxist Hope And Dreams.
> 
> ...



You should be embarrassed and apologize to those you demeaned.  Of course you won't, but my real reason for posting is to wonder if your handlers in Russia will fire you for being so incompetent.

Is your job as an agent provocateur in jeopardy?  Does Vlad still have confidence in you to assist in his efforts to continue attacking democracy in America?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2018)

So where are we Republicans?

In spite of days of chanting “Fake Bombs”, the FBI is on TV right now saying the bombs were not hoax devices

After days of following the direction of RW media and chanting that this is a Democratic False Flag operation to influence the election........the culprit is an avid Trump supporter with a van covered in conservative propaganda


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 26, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Looks like you owe Faun some dollars.


It looked like Hillary was going to win.....anything else asshat?....


----------



## g5000 (Oct 26, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you owe Faun some dollars.
> ...


You can't admit you fucked up. 

Sad.


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> Oh look, the perp’s van had Trump stickers on it...


He's a nutcase....so what?...at least he didn't shoot up the democrats softball team....


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 26, 2018)

g5000 said:


> You can't admit you fucked up, can you.
> 
> Sad.


Speculating and getting it wrong is common....put your chub back in your pants ponyboy....


----------



## g5000 (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


They never learn.  They will go on to make the same fuck-ups over and over and over.  They will get right back in line to have their piss cups refilled by the propagandists who lie to them and mislead them, and they will chug down what they are told to chug down.  

They have never yet failed to fulfill that prediction every time I make it.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 26, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > You can't admit you fucked up, can you.
> ...


It's common for tards like you.  Yep.  You got that right.

You never get tired of the taste of piss.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Once again, the moron fails to explain how the bomb techs "detonated" the "bomb" without killing themselves.  You also failed to explain why they didn't know whether it was a bomb if they were able to "detonate" it.  You think you can cover your ignorance with bluster and personal attacks, but everyone reading this thread knows you're an idiot.


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 26, 2018)

g5000 said:


> They never learn. They will go on to make the same fuck-ups over and over and over. They will get right back in line to have their piss cups refilled by the propagandists who lie to them and mislead them, and they will chug down what they are told to chug down.
> 
> They have never yet failed to fulfill that prediction every time I make it


NBC presidential poll released today has Trump at 47% approval...two points higher than Obuttfuck at this time in his presidency....get ready to lose the midterms ponyboy....but keep watching the van....Buuuuaaaahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 26, 2018)

g5000 said:


> It's common for tards like you. Yep. You got that right.
> 
> You never get tired of the taste of piss


But wait...you have been wrong for *two years*....that's not as bad as Fauny but she is a dumb no nothing chick....


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I don’t need to. I’ve already proven you lied and made up that bullshit about police blowing up a harmless envelope with other explosives.


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 26, 2018)

g5000 said:


> You never get tired of the taste of piss


You speak from experience I'm sure.....


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> I don’t need to. I’ve already proven you lied and made up that bullshit about police blowing up a harmless envelope with other explosives


Two person circle jerk in progress with g5000 and Fauny.....celebrate all you want because come the midterms you will be crying like 12 year olds


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t need to. I’ve already proven you lied and made up that bullshit about police blowing up a harmless envelope with other explosives
> ...


LOLOL 

^^^ another closet queen who fantasizes about straight men having gay sex.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 26, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


They weren't predictions, dumbass.  They were educated guesses.  

Listen to the morons who claimed Hillary had a 97% chance of winning gloating about incorrect predictions.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It's hilarious that you believe that.  When you can explain how they "detonated" it without blowing themselves up, perhaps then we might stop laughing at you.


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> ^^^ another closet queen who fantasizes about straight men having gay sex


No one man and one woman fauny doll....


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Of course I proved it. I posted many links corroborating my claim; whereas you can’t find one single link that corroborates yours.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LOLOL
> ...


Nope, two men. Your bizarre fetishes are not my problem.


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> Of course I proved it. I posted many links corroborating my claim; whereas you can’t find one single link that corroborates yours


You haven't proved shit tiny dancer.....


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> Nope, two men. Your bizarre fetishes are not my problem


Well there is g5000 and you...so who is the second man?....oh no...please don't tell us you had an addadicktome?.....


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Of course I proved it. I posted many links corroborating my claim; whereas you can’t find one single link that corroborates yours
> ...


LOLOL 

As if your acknowledgment is needed.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, two men. Your bizarre fetishes are not my problem
> ...


Your homo-erotic fantasies are your problem not mine. Seek help.


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> As if your acknowledgment is needed


Smart folks wait for Rambunctious to chime in....


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> Your homo-erotic fantasies are your problem not mine. Seek help


Just trying to figure you two out.....


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LOLOL
> ...


LOLOLOLOL 

Suuuure, uh-huh...


Rambunctious said:


> but dollars to doughnuts if this arrest is for real its an angry lib.....just like you sweetheart.....


Seek help, tranny-fetish boi.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You posted links to fake news that said nothing more than that they "detonated" it, without any explanation of what that meant.  

You're responses are getting shorter and shorter, which is a sure sign that you know you're wrong.  The more you blather, the more I can pick it apart.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

According to the fucking moron, FoxNews, Reuters, Time, NYTimes, BBC, ABC, Fortune, etc..., are ALL fake news and are ALL lying about the police detonating the bomb.






Meanwhile, the fucking moron can’t find a single source that corroborates his made up bullshit.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


They aren't lying.  You simply don't understand the meaning of the words being used, and neither do the journalists who repeated them.  You have yet to explain how the police "detonated" the fake bomb, so what is there to "corroborate?"  You also haven't explained why the police didn't know whether the device was a bomb if they knew how to "detonate" it. You can post all the links to fake news you want, but that doesn't prove a thing other than that fake news outlets will imitate each other.


----------



## Staidhup (Oct 26, 2018)

So who fanned the fires of discontent, prompted their followers to usurp the administration and systematically destroy the reputation of innocent lives that prompted this person to descend down the road of perdition as their only hope? Whom does the ultimate responsibility rest with? The ghost and teaching of Saul Alinsky continue to rear its ugly head, and for that we pay the price, from a party that refuses to relinquish absolute power and control.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOL

Holyfuckingshit! 

The fucking moron _thinks_ he knows better than the police and every news organization reporting on this.






Fucking moron, I think the police know what they’re talking about better than you.

I think the entirety of the press is more capable of reporting what law officials report to them better than you.


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> The fucking moron _thinks_ he knows better than the police and every news organization reporting on this


No....just better than you tard....


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The fucking moron _thinks_ he knows better than the police and every news organization reporting on this
> ...


LOLOL

If he was, he could prove his bullshit isn’t bullshit.


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Oct 26, 2018)

Sandy Shanks said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > It takes an entire network of intelligent and sane people to deliver that many bombs to that many different distant locations at one time.
> ...



So much for the false flag argument.

Trump praised the work of law enforcement in arresting the suspect in connection with the 14 package bombs that were intercepted across the country this week. Prior to that announcement, however, Trump thought the "bombs" were fake news. Early this morning, Trump tweeted:





Donald J. Trump *✔* @realDonaldTrump 

 
Funny how lowly rated CNN, and others, can criticize me at will, even blaming me for the current spate of Bombs and ridiculously comparing this to September 11th and the Oklahoma City bombing, yet when I criticize them they go wild and scream, “it’s just not Presidential!”

12:14 AM - Oct 26, 2018

Does Trump know that one of Cesar Sayoc's targets was the CNN headquarters in New York?

Comparing the bombs to 9/11 and the Oklahoma City bombing? Once again no one, not Trump, not the White House, has the slightest idea as to what Trump is talking about. Of course, Trump never explains his lies because he can't. 

Later he took the terrorist bomb threat personal with another tweet.





Donald J. Trump *✔* @realDonaldTrump 

 
Republicans are doing so well in early voting, and at the polls, and now this “Bomb” stuff happens and the momentum greatly slows - news not talking politics. Very unfortunate, what is going on. Republicans, go out and vote!

 7:19 AM - Oct 26, 2018

What a narcissistic sociopath. Two former Presidents, a former attorney general, a former secretary of state, a former director of the CIA, a Senator, a member of the House of Representatives were all targeted for assassination along with the headquarters of a major news outlet, _*and Trump thinks this is all about him.*_ Unbelievable, this guy is unreal.

Trump has yet to name Sayoc's victims, and, of course, he has not called them, not even the two former Presidents. 

Well, that wouldn't be Trump. This is all about him.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You're obviously wrong about the press.  They specialize in getting things wrong, especially the fake news press.

I haven't disagreed with what the police said.  What a disagree with is your imbecile interpretation of it.  You still have yet to explain how the bomb squad demonstrated the bomb was functional by "detonating" it.  What would mean the fuse mechanism built into the bomb caused it to explode.  Just how would that work?  How would the bomb squad cause the fuse mechanism to perform its designated function?  For that matter, when was the fuse mechanism?  Why would the police say they didn't know whether the device was a bomb if they knew how to "detonate" it?

You keep weaseling around answers to these questions.

No one is fooled.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Fucking moron, what are you doing? You’re making me feel bad like I’m clubbing a baby seal.

_*Agents trace bomb found in mailbox at Soros' N.Y. home | Reuters*

Bomb squad technicians detonated it in a nearby wooded area, *police said*_​
Police reported to the press that they detonated it. Prove they lied to to the press or prove the press misrepresented what they were told.... and prove it with links to verifiable websites; your baseless opinion is worth less than what I pay to post here.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Blowing it up isn't the same thing as detonating it.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 26, 2018)

Sandy Shanks said:


> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


Why would he call them when they were never actually threatened in any way?

CNN's bomb was a fake btw. It never had a stamp, so it couldn't have gone through the postal service.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Oh? What happens to explosive material when it’s detonated, rightwingnut?


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


They can't detonate it because there is no trigger.

They blew it up using their own explosives to determine the approximate damage and radius of the potential blast.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


At George Soros’s Home, Pipe Bomb Was Likely Hand-Delivered, Officials Say

_Mr. Soros was not home when the device was discovered by a caretaker, another one of the officials said. *It was rigged with a detonator*, and it could have maimed or possibly killed someone had it exploded near them._


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It had a fucking clock, moron.

That is not a detonator.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You're repeating the same idiocies with different insults.

Who do you think you're fooling?


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


It had a clock attached to a detonator...

_What we know about the pipe bomb scare and suspect Cesar Sayoc's arrest

The bombs were made from PVC pipe with a digital timer attached to set off the detonator and contained powder from either a low explosive or pyrotechnic, as in fireworks, law enforcement officials told NBC News on Wednesday. X-rays of the devices showed there could be pieces of shrapnel inside the pipes._


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOL

Funcking moron... where’s the link corroborating your idiotic claims? 

And why are you too big of a pussy to answer....

Prove either the police lied to the press about detonating the bomb or prove the press misrepresented what the police said.

You can do that, right? That’s your idiotic claim. Can’t you support it?


----------



## LilOlLady (Oct 26, 2018)

Listening to you people on this board only reinforce my beliefs that this county is in deep S#$% even if the border is closed and all illegal aliens are deported.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 27, 2018)

Boy, do the republicans sound stupid?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 27, 2018)

LilOlLady said:


> Listening to you people on this board only reinforce my beliefs that this county is in deep S#$% even if the border is closed and all illegal aliens are deported.


That's been obvious for decades.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 27, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I have never claimed I am 100% certain that the so-called "bomb" was fake, but since all the other "bombs" were fake, why should we believe this one was any different.  The reason the police blew it up is the fact that they didn't know one way or the other.  They admitted as much.  How could they claim they didn't know whether the "bomb" was fake and then make it go off without adding any additional explosives?  I know you hate discussing that issue because something deep down in your limbic system tells you that your understanding of reality isn't quite right.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Yup, please do list them all for me. I need to see the facts, mac.  And as if a multitude of hyperbolic inaccuracies never left the White House when your dear leaders Obama and Hillary ran to show. C'mon fella. Think before you speak.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




(X)The latest fake news is that they have found a suspect in the pipe bomb gate. Apparently this accused was said to have never been interested in politics until Trump became President. Sure he did. LOL. Then he said that he became an avid supporter of Trump. And so now the leftist liberal actors and activists in the fake and phony American media are now trying to blame it all on Trump. They say that if it were not for the Trump presidency this incident would never have happened. Such utter nonsense. 

So, the guy that shot Congressman Scalise awhile back was said to have been a Bernie Sanders supporter. So, should we all blame Sanders for what that idiot did to Scalise? It's all about getting Trump and nothing more by the lame duck media and the democrats. They will never stop trying to get Trump impeached no matter what it takes. It ain't going to happen, pardner.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 27, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


The “whatabout” deflection doesn’t work for me. Obama should have been called out for  broken promises and false statements. So should Trump. Saying that Obama did it so we should ignore when Trump does it just doesn’t fly.

Opinion | President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List

Analysis | President Trump has made 4,229 false or misleading claims in 558 days


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 27, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


The “whatabout” deflection doesn’t work for me. Obama should have been called out for  broken promises and false statements. So should Trump. Saying that Obama did it so we should ignore when Trump does it just doesn’t fly.

Opinion | President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List

Analysis | President Trump has made 4,229 false or misleading claims in 558 days


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 27, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


The “whatabout” deflection doesn’t work for me. Obama should have been called out for  broken promises and false statements. So should Trump. Saying that Obama did it so we should ignore when Trump does it just doesn’t fly.

Opinion | President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List

Analysis | President Trump has made 4,229 false or misleading claims in 558 days


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 27, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


I don’t think Trump should be impeached unless he does something illegal. He will be voted out in 2020 if the American people reject his presidency. Now as for dialing down the divisive rhetoric, that is something that he could and should do. He is president. I seriously doubt that he will do anything responsible as his base and people like you feed of that shit.


----------



## Faun (Oct 27, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOL

I pointed out the bomb was detonated by police and posted corroborating evidence.

You’re still running around like a chicken with its head cut off trying to deflect from the stark reality that you can’t find one single verifiable source to corroborate your nonsensical idiocy that the police blew up a harmless envelope with other explosives.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 27, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You pointed out that the police did something that can't be done?  How do the police trigger the bomb to explode without killing themselves?  You keep weaseling out of explaining that.  You also haven't explain how the police didn't know whether it was a bomb, but the were able to activate the trigger mechanism and make it explode.

You arne't denying that the police said they didn't know if it was a bomb, are you?


----------



## Faun (Oct 27, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron, police detonated bombs all the time. They’re smarter than you. Infinitely smarter. Meaning  unlike you, they know how to detonate a bomb without killing themselves.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 27, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


They also blow up "suspicious" backages all the time.  Using the appeal to authority is a non sequitur in this discussion, moron.  No one is disputing what the police said.  What were disputing is your idiotic understanding of what they said.  Your pathetic straw man attacks aren't fooling anyone.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 27, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Do you honestly think that a bomb squad can’t detonate a bomb without killing themselves?! Come on man, you lost so many points with that one


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


They use explosives to blow it up.  You don't actually believe they flip some switch or cut some wire to make the bomb go off, do you?  You're as dumb as that idiot Faux.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 27, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No man, you’re proving to take the idiot award all on your own. You honestly think the FBI got a harmless arrangement of pipes and wires, deemed a few of the bombs unstable and too risky to transport for no reason and then detonated them?!

You are so deep in LaLa land I don’t even think you realize it. Just imagine if it was a left winger making your ridiculous argument. You’d be going nuts on them. Instead you are just going nuts.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Do you ever wonder what mass psychosis event befell the right wing losers on this board?  With a few exceptions…some very large exceptions…this has got to be the dumbest group of people assembled on one message board ever.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 27, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


There are definatley a few on here that still surprise me with the crazy crap they come up with


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



How did the bomb squad "detonate" them without using additional explosives?  Faux is claiming the mechanics built into the bomb were used to make them explode. He denies that the bomb squad used additional explosives.   If you know how that was accomplished, please let us know.  Otherwise you will go down as being even dumber than Faux.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You mean you are surprised by logic, facts and common sense?  I'll bet you are.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 27, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Another one who is too fucking stupid to understand the issue.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 27, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


It doesn’t matter that they used explosives to detonate the bombs. You are implying the FBI didn’t determine their threat and stability, and you’re trying to say that the bombs were benign. You sound rediculous


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Yes it does since Faux is furiously denying they used additional explosives and is claiming the bombs weren't fake because they "detonated."  You can make a phone book blow up if you include some plastic explosive.  Faux is claiming the "bomb" was genuine because the bomb squad "detonated" it.  You just admitted that Faux's claim is bogus.

You and Faux really aren't good at this logic thing, are you?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 27, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You're trying to play word games now to claim some fictitious victory over Faux because you are backing up the stupid position that you took. I wouldn’t be surprised if they were detonated by additional explosives but that doesn’t mean they didn’t contain explosive material and pose a threat to begin with. You really don’t think the bomb squad was capable of making that determination?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Faux's claim is that the fact that the bomb squad "detonated" them proved they were real bombs.  The bomb squad said they didn't know if the bombs were fake.  Both those facts prove Faux is an idiot, and so are you for defending him.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 27, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The bomb squad said that more than one of the bombs were too unstable to transport back to headquarters so they were remotely detonated. They don’t do that to fake bombs. Official statements have been made confirming that the bombs contain explosives by Chris Wray, trumps FBI Director. The man accused of making them and sending them has been charged on counts of sending explosive devices, not fake bombs.

Last but not least... You’re and idiot


----------



## Denizen (Oct 27, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> 
> They are so desperate in fact, I believe they'd actually resort to placing Fake Bombs in their own mailboxes in the hopes of gaining some political and sympathetic leverage to stem the tide of the Red Wave that is about to Drown Their Marxist Hope And Dreams.
> 
> ...



That's deplorable. You have earned a MAGA hat and a seat at Trump' next live hate rant.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



They do it all the time, moron.  Blowing up a suspicious package is normally the safest course of action.  Those griping dramas they show on TV where the hero saves everyone by cutting the blue wire just before the digital timer reaches zero are 99% bullshit.  Normally what they do is just blow the thing up.

The bombs were said to contain "pyrotechnic powder."   That's not the kind of thing that blows up from the slightest bump.  They also weren't hooked up to any kind of functional detonator.  They were fake.

There's no such charge as "sending fake bombs," so what do you imagine they are going to charge him with?  Every way you look at it, you and Faux are full of shit.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Ok buddy... send a link to where you got that intel and I’ll easily show you why you are full of shit. Let me guess. Somebody looked at a photo and fed you that BS talking point. Prove me wrong


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


It's from the New York Times, moron.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Then post it. Let’s take a look


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOL

Cries the fucking moron who appeals to his own made up bullshit.

Have you forgotten? You never were able to produce a single link which shows the police blew up a harmless, non-explosive, envelope using "other explosives."

You bullshitted and got caught. Now you're whining incessantly hoping that will suffice in lieu of your inability to prove your bullshit.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron, they don't need other explosives to blow up explosives. What the fuck is wrong with you to think the police would intentionally make an explosive even more dangerous? Not to mention, tampering with evidence that can be used against the magabomber.

According to your idiocy, the police just gave the magabomber a legal argument to claim his bomb was harmless, that the explosion resulting by detonating it was caused by police, not by his bomb. 

See now why folks here laugh at you regularly?


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The bomb had a detonator and explosives. It did not require any additional explosives to set it off. You are unbelievably rightarded.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


If the fucking moron could have posted even one single link claiming "other explosives" were used to detonate that bomb, *he would have*. He posts feigned bluster instead because there are no articles describing what he's claiming. Not one.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Actually it's not clear that the bomb did have a detonator.  Assuming it did, how did the bomb squad trigger the detonator without blowing themselves up?  You keep evading an answer to that question.

The additional explosives are used because the bomb squad doesn't want to push the "blow up the bomb" button with their fingers.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Only a moron would think that posting a link is required to prove that your claims are idiotic.

Here are the two questions you refuse to answer because you can't.

How did the police cause the bomb's fusing mechanism to "detonate" the bomb?
Why did the police say they didn't know whether the bomb was fake when they supposedly knew how to trigger the fuse?


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Still nothing to corroborate your bullshit.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


If your bullshit resembled reality, you'd be able to corroborate it. Why would anyone take the word of a fucking moron like you with absolutely zero corroboration?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You keep asking for a link because you can't answer the questions that prove you're an idiot.  Very simple logic proves you are wrong, but that's exactly why you can't figure it out.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You have to be an enormous dumbfuck to believe that an internet link is the sum total of reality.  

I'm not asking anyone to take my word for anything, moron.  I'm asking you to answer some very simple questions that you should have the answers to if you were correct.  You obviously can't answer them.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOL 

Fucking moron, there’s no question of yours I need to answer. My many links corroborated my claims. The only one corroborating yours is you and you’re a fucking moron.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Fucking moron, those links are to the press reporting the police informed them they detonated the bomb.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Who do you think you're fooling, moron?  Answer the questions I asked, or shut the fuck up.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


ROFL!  Thanks for confirming that you're afraid to answer the questions.  Of course, you can't answer them except by admitting that you've been posting pure horseshit since you chimed in on this thread.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Bombs can be triggered by spark or friction. Why does it matter how the FBI did it? The bombs were real. If you are going to try and stay with the hoax narrative then you are continuing to sound like a fool


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I’ll answer:
1. The detonate by applying spark or friction to the explosive element. There are a variety of ways to do this. Why do you care how? 

2. I don’t know what police statement you are talking about, how about you post the quote. I do know that Jeff Sessions and Chris Wray made a public statement specifically saying the the bombs contained explosive material, timers and wiring and they were not a hoax or fake.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Wrong, turd.   We don't know whether the bombs were real.   That's part of what we're trying to establish here.  You don't get to beg the question by assuming your conclusion is correct.

The question here is how the bomb squad triggered the bomb.  Faux claims the fact the bomb squad "detonated" them proves they are real.    Of course, he doesn't want to have an anyone examine that claim because the result shows that he's an idiot.

We have reached the stage in Faux threads where he continues to repeat the same already discredited argument over and over again.  You and he simply will not respond to any questions on your "logic" because you know it's bogus.

If you are agreeing with Faux, a proven fool, then you are one also.  You're obviously as stupid as he is, because you don't even understand the point of the questions.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I pointed to statements made by trumps appointed directors of the DOJ and FBI saying that the bombs were not a hoax. What are you pointing to?

I don’t care about the semantics game you and faux are playing about how they were detonated. I’m looking at what matters. Were the bombs real or not. Puppets like you tried to say they were fakes and sent by Dems to help with the election. That conspiracy deflection theory has long passed. Yeah, you lost this one pages ago


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



They contained "pyrotechnic material." Along with a timer and wiring, that doesn't mean the bomb was functional. The other bombs included a timer that didn't have an alarm function.  That can't set off a bomb.  Furthermore, detonating it by "applying spark or friction" certainly wouldn't prove it was a functioning bomb.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Seriously man where are you trying to go with this? You are on a dead end street. Sessions and Wray said that the bombs were not a hoax. They were real, end of story. Do you think they are lying?? Who cares if they were poorly constructed? Who cares how they were detonated by the FBI? Those are desperate attempts for you to pivot away from your stupid implication that they were fake bombs sent by the Dems to help an election. Go stand in the corner for a bit and reflect on how dumb you are sounding.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Statements by political appointees on technical issues don't prove a fucking thing.

The whole point of this thread is whether the bombs were real or not, dumbass.  If you aren't interested in that subject, then shut the fuck up and get lost.   So far, all the evidence indicates they weren't capable of self detonating.  In other words, they were fake.  Whether the Dims are responsible isn't being discussed.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Sessions and Wray are a couple of politicians who say what they think they are supposed to say.  The subject of this thread is whether the bombs were capable of exploding on their own.  All the evidence indicates they weren't, which means the targets were in no danger.  

I haven't claimed they were sent by Dims.  That's purely your spin.

Only a snowflake would claim that pointing out facts makes you sound stupid.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Wrong. Statements made by the directors of the DOJ and FBI hold a hell of a lot more weight than your idiotic analysis. 

And the point of this thread which was appropriately moved into the conspiracy theory section is the implication that Dems sent Fake bombs to help them in elections. Just look at the title 
*Desperate Dems Faking Mailbox Bombs. "You Cannot Be Civil"*

So what we know now are 3 things:
1. A trump supporting right wingnut was responsible and not the Dems
2. The bombs were not fake or a hoax, they were real and multiple were deemed unstable and were detonated, the others are being analyzed 
3. You are a complete moron


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Look at the title of the thread dumbshit.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Fucking moron, I'll do neither. And why should I? I've already backed what I said with a multitude of links spanning from the left to the right.

You? Nada. Zip. Zilch.

You have nothing to back your claims except for you backing your claims. And you're a fucking moron. That's why you're screeching like a banshee.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron, when are you going to prove your bullshit?

Oh, never.

I have no need to prove you wrong simply because you can't prove yourself right.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I'm tired of discussing this with sleazy lying morons.

We're done.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You have yet to prove yours, dumbass.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It matters to the forum's fucking moron because he tried to position this as though it was nothing but a harmless envelope. He got caught on his bullshit and is now clawing like a little girl trying to evade proving the claims he made which he knows he can't prove.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You have backed nothing.  You idiotically repeat your "detonate" mantra and believe that proves something.  You're a brain dead NPC - Non player character.  You aren't capable of committing logic.  That's why you idiotically repeat the same thing over and over and over.


----------



## deanrd (Oct 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> So where are we Republicans?
> 
> In spite of days of chanting “Fake Bombs”, the FBI is on TV right now saying the bombs were not hoax devices
> 
> After days of following the direction of RW media and chanting that this is a Democratic False Flag operation to influence the election........the culprit is an avid Trump supporter with a van covered in conservative propaganda


Not only  that, Trump still brought up Maxine Waters and Nancy Pelosi the day after they were threatened with bombs to Trump's minions booing and you can hear someone in the background shouting "kill her" and then "kill her too".

These deplorables are just awful.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The envelope obviously had something in it, but it was virtually harmless. You have failed to prove otherwise.

I didn't "try to position" anything, dumbfuck. I simply called you on your claim that the when the bomb squad blew it up, that proved that it wasn't a fake bomb. You're the one who is trying to "position" the use of the word "detonate" as proof that the bomb was a real danger to Soros. It wasn't, and only dumb fucks like you refuse to admit it.

Now you believe repeating the same idiocy over and over means you have won the argument. All you've done is prove that you're incapable of committing logic.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Haha. Ok buddy. Call me a liar and run away. I’ve laid out nothing but facts but I understand that your ego can’t handle it so run along.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...





Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


What more can I do?  You aren't capable of committing logic.  You have demonstrated that beyond all doubt.  All you and Faux can do is repeat your "detonate" mantra over and over and insist that I'm stupid.  You prove absolutely nothing.  You're an NPC - non player character.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I’ve shown statements by the directors of our top agencies who were responsible for capturing the suspect and handling the bombs. They say the bombs were real. You e got nothing but empty insults.

Why are you scrambling so much and trying so hard to prove these bombs were fake? It’s becaise this thread was started on a narrative that they were fake bombs sent by Dems to help their election. That con theory is now busted but you can’t let go. You’ve done your best to dodge and weave and spin this into an argument of semantics but it’s obvious what you’re doing. Just give it up and admit you and the other trump puppets got this one wrong.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Fucking moron, the FBI says the bombs were real. Who on planet Earth is going to take the word of a fucking moron like you over the word of the FBI??


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


*"What are you pointing to?"*

He's pointing to himself and he's a fucking moron.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


_
"We can confirm that 13 IED's were sent to various individuals across the country. Each device consisted of roughly six inches of PVC pipe, a small clock, a battery, some wiring and what is known as energetic material, which is essentially potential explosives and material that give off heat and energy through a reaction to heat, shock, or friction. Though we're still analyzing the devices in our laboratory, *these are not hoax devices*." ~ Christopher Wray, FBI Director



"Nuh-uh!" ~ The USMB's fucking moron


_


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOL

Who the fuck knows better if they were real bombs or not?

The head of the FBI?

The head of the Justice Department?

Or the head of the fucking moron's here at the USMB? You have no idea just how rightarded you sound, do ya?


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron....

Christopher Wray is not a politician. You are fucked in the head beyond all repair.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Do you think he is too dumb to know that he has lost or do you think his ego is preventing him from being able to admit it?


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


*"I haven't claimed they were sent by Dims."*

LOLOL

Fucking moron ... you're a fucking moron...


bripat9643 said:


> Democrats did it, moron.





bripat9643 said:


> Notice that all the bombs were intercepted.  Not a single one blew up.  Only Dims are that inept at technical tasks.





bripat9643 said:


> The fact that all you forum snowflakes have leaped on it to blame Trump and Republicans shows that it is probably a false flag operation.  Dims have learned well from the Nazis and the Reichstag fire.





bripat9643 said:


> This will blow up in their faces.  I guarantee it.





bripat9643 said:


> We have lots of proof that the bombs are a false flag operation.





bripat9643 said:


> It couldn't be more obvious that the perp was trying to make sure Republicans got the blame.





bripat9643 said:


>


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The FBI and the DOJ never even saw the bombs, you fucking dumbass.  Only the bomb squad saw them, and they have reported very few details of what they say or what they did.  You're basing your entire narrative on the word "detonate," and you are too fucklng stupid to understand what a bomb squad means when it uses that word.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


ROFL!   You guys are killing me with this irony.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


That was before they found the perp, you fucking moron.

If it wasn't for spin, lies, and deliberate misinterpretation, what would you imbeciles have to argue with?


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Of course I have, ya fucking moron. Now you're simply lying because you lost this argument; just like you lied when you falsely claimed you never accused Democrats of being behind this even though you actually said that repeatedly.

Here, watch as I post my proof again....

_*Bomb found at philanthropist George Soros' suburban home*

Agents came out and safely *detonated* the device, which a federal law enforcement official said contained explosive powder.

*At George Soros’s Home, Pipe Bomb Was Likely Hand-Delivered, Officials Say*

Another official said investigators had photographed the package before *detonating* the device.

*George Soros: Bomb squad destroy explosive device near billionaire's home*

Arriving at the scene, police discovered a device that was later confirmed by officials to have contained explosive powder and "had the components" of a bomb. It was then "proactively *detonated*", police said.

*Explosive Device Is Found in Mailbox at Soros’s Home in N.Y. Suburb*

The device was “proactively *denotated*” by bomb squad technicians from the Westchester County Police Department.

*Pipe Bomb Found at Billionaire Philanthropist George Soros' Home*

A security officer at the compound about 50 miles (80 kilometers) north of Manhattan became suspicious of the package Monday afternoon and placed it in a nearby wooded area before alerting the FBI and the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, authorities said. Agents came out and safely *detonated* the device, which a federal law enforcement official said contained explosive powder.

*Would-be attacker hand-delivered pipe bomb to George Soros' mailbox: Source*

The FBI photographed the device and then *detonated* it near Soros' home in Katonah, New York, and were analyzing fragments to determine why the bomb did not go off, the source said.

*Someone Put a Bomb n George Soros's Mailbox, and the FBI Is Now on the Case*

The Bedford Police Department told NPR that one of Soros’s employees found a suspicious package in the mailbox and opened it, finding the explosive device. They then put the package in the woods and called the cops, who sent a bomb squad to safely *detonate* it.

*Agents trace bomb found in mailbox at Soros' N.Y. home | Reuters*

Bomb squad technicians *detonated* it in a nearby wooded area, police said._​


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


They never handled the Soros bomb, dumbfuck.  How would they know the Soros bomb was real if the bomb squad blew it up?  All the other bombs were not capable of exploding.  We know that for a fact.  The timer had no alarm function.  There were no blasting caps to set off the explosive.  Whether the perp didn't know how to build a working bomb, or he didn't intend to build a working bomb, remains to be scene.  The bottom line is that the bombs didn't work. 

The only thing we've been discussing since Faux the moron said it is his claim that the bomb squad proved the bomb was real when they "detonated" it.  That claim was utterly fatuous.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


*"The envelope obviously had something in it, but it was virtually harmless. You have failed to prove otherwise."*

LOLOLOL

Poor, deranged, fucking moron. I have proved otherwise. You, citing nothing and no one other than a fucking moron, are now lying through your keyboard. (after lying by claiming you didn't say Democrats were behind this).

Again..., for the cognitive impaired...

_We can confirm that 13 IED's were sent to various individuals across the country. Each device consisted of roughly six inches of PVC pipe, a small clock, a battery, some wiring and what is known as energetic material, which is essentially potential explosives and material that give off heat and energy through a reaction to heat, shock, or friction. Though we're still analyzing the devices in our laboratory, *these are not hoax devices*." ~ Christopher Wray, FBI Director_​


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The FBI have never said the bombs were capable of detonating on their own.  The FBI did not say the bombs were "real" it said the "bombs" were “not hoax devices," which is something entirely different.  His explanation was that 

_"each of the pipe bombs contained materials that could react and cause a potential explosion."
_​The gas in my car can cause a potential explosion, so this statement doesn't pass as logic by any person capable of committing logic.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Based on the history of his postings here at USMB, I'm going with too dumb. He is one of the dumbest posters here. Just look at how hard he's trying to convince posters that he knows better than the FBI AND the Justice Department that the bombs were fake.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


*"You're basing your entire narrative on the word "detonate," and you are too fucklng stupid to understand what a bomb squad means when it uses that word."*

Great, then let's see your proof that police used "other explosives"...

Oh, wait, we've been through this repeatedly ... you can't.

Screech on.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Only an NPC - non player character believes an internet cite is the only way you can prove something.

You're a fucking moron, Faux.  Give up before you humiliate yourself before the entire form.

Whoops!  Too late!

Notice that your quote doesn't say that a blasting cap was included in the package.  How is a clock and some wires going to set off "pyrotechnic powder" without a blasting cap?  I'm not sure that they can do it even with a blasting cap.  Also keep in mind that the timer, (not a clock) had no alarm function.  Even if there was a blasting cap, the timer couldn't have set it off.  In fact, I doubt the battery of the timer would have enough voltage/amperage to set off a blasting cap.  An additional battery would have been required.

What you have, then, is some of the elements of a bomb, but not all the required elements.  It could never have gone off unless exposed to flame or a strong shock.

Finally, Christopher Wray is an establishment douche.  He says what he says purely for public consumption.  He doesn't give a damn if what he says is true or not, so long as he can't be held legally liable for it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I've asked you to show how they set it off without blowing themselves up numerous times.  Now you seem to be admitting that you don't know how they set it off.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


So? You said you didn't say Democrats were behind it.

Truth is, you did so repeatedly.  That that blew up in your face is your problem.


bripat9643 said:


> Democrats did it, moron.





bripat9643 said:


> I haven't claimed they were sent by Dims.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Based on your chronic inability to commit logic, I'm assuming your refusal to admit facts or even to make your case is the result of brain damage.

You're calling me dumb, but you aren't even trying to prove your case, do you realize that?  Quoting politicians who have no personal experience with the event is proof of absolutely nothing.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Give me a fucking break.  You're such a fucking NPC it is sad and pathetic.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron, the fine people who work under them, report to them. You really are so fucked in the head, you actually believe the head of the Justice Department AND the head of the FBI would make those claims without knowing what they're talking about.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Of course he's a butt kissing politician.  All top level bureaucrats are politicians.  How do you imagine they got their positions?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


They know, but the decline to tell the whole truth.  No one in the DOJ or the FBI saw the "bomb."  

Quoting any of them is a non sequitur.  They have no knowledge of anything that the general public doesn't have access to.  End of story.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Nothing you quoted proves your idiotic claim to be true, especially not the word "detonated."


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


*"The only thing we've been discussing since Faux the moron said it is his claim that the bomb squad proved the bomb was real when they "detonated" it.  That claim was utterly fatuous."*

Fucking moron, you should email the *Director of the FBI* and tell him you know better than him that the bomb wasn't real.

_"We can confirm that 13 IED's were sent to various individuals across the country. Each device consisted of roughly six inches of PVC pipe, a small clock, a battery, some wiring and what is known as energetic material, which is essentially potential explosives and material that give off heat and energy through a reaction to heat, shock, or friction. Though we're still analyzing the devices in our laboratory, *these are not hoax devices*." ~ Christopher Wray, FBI Director_​


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...








Too funny. You dismiss all rationale. You dismiss every news publication from the left, center and right on the matter. You dismiss our law enforcement agencies from the field officers all the way to the top of the Justice Department -- and rely on absolutely nothing but the unhinged rantings of a fucking moron.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

deanrd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So where are we Republicans?
> ...


So now Trump isn't allowed to criticize anyone who received a fake bomb?  Really?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I dismiss the opinions of people who have no personal knowledge and especially those who have a political agenda.  You quote people who are repeating the same horseshit over and over and over.  You imagine that because some fake journalist heard some politician say something, that means it's true.   It's sad that civilization has come to that.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron....

Again ... I don't have to show shit because you're incapable of proving your claims. Either you can prove it or you can't. And everyone here sees you failed miserably.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I've more than proven my case and do not require acknowledgement from an unhinged fucking moron.

I've posted many news articles saying what I said.

I've quoted the head of the FBI saying what I said.

You cited a fucking moron -- you.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

Oh? The Directors of the FBI and the Justice Department are withholding the truth?

Then how the fuck do you know what they're withholding??


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Trump is allowed to spew as much hatred as he wants. We're seeing the fruits of his labor now.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


*"I dismiss the opinions of people who have no personal knowledge..."*

*LMAO!!*

If that were true, you'd be dismissing everything you've said. You don't have an ounce of personal knowledge of any of this.

What do you know? Oh, what you've seen on the Internet or on the news..... but you've dismissed all of that as unreliable. You've literally destroyed every source of your own information just so you can rely solely on a fucking moron with zero personal knowledge.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


You mean a bunch of fake bombs that harmed no one? On the other hand, the Dims have assaulted countless Republicans in the last two years - not threatened them, but actually assaulted them.  They almost killed one of them.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I'm going by what you have posted, moron.  So where is the explanation of how the bomb squad set off the bomb without killing themselves?  Did they light the fuse with a match?  Did they set the timer to zero?

We're all dying to know, shit for brains.


----------



## xyz (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Personal knowledge? If you have inside information on the bombs that probably means you should be charged with something. They have real explosives.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

xyz said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


None of them had the ability to blow up solely using the functionality included in the "device."  They were fake bombs.  They posed little danger to anyone so long as you didn't expose them to an open flame.  I could say the same thing about the gas in my car.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

You crack me up.

_"You mean a bunch of *fake bombs*...." ~ a fucking moron

*...these are not hoax devices*." ~ Christopher Wray, FBI Director

"I dismiss the opinions of people who have no personal knowledge..." ~ a fucking moron_​


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


ROFL!  You think what Wray said means they were working bombs?

Wray is an establishment douchebag.  The bottom line is that the "devises" could not explode using solely the contents of the packages they were in.  Even Wray has to admit that.

BREAKING. Some of the Bombs Delivered Yesterday Were Fake​
_A few observations from a former bomb disposal officer (i.e. Me):

1. Proper pipe bombs don't have wires connected to both ends. That's dumb.
_
_- Tom Sauer - _​
_2. You can find timers / remote control receivers WAY smaller than whatever that white box is. A proper timer would best be stored inside the pipe, making it fully encapsulated. That thing is just silly looking._
_
- Tom Sauer - 


The pipe bomb and white powder that forced an evacuation at CNN headquarters in New York City Wednesday morning were harmless, a law enforcement source told the Associated Press.

The purported explosive device was similar in construction to those sent Wednesday to former President Barack Obama, former attorney general Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Representative Debbie Wasserman-Schultz (D., Fla.), and Representative Maxine Waters of California. A package containing white powder was delivered later in the day.

The NYPD said the explosive devices were live during a Wednesday afternoon press conference but subsequent reporting suggests they were not functional.

hey will be considered “destructive devices” — the legal term for a bomb — when their author or authors is discovered and charged, but I am skeptical that they would have actually functioned. 

The package bombs are heinous and terrifying but not yet terrorism

The devices are typical pipe bombs, but very small ones. They were constructed using 6 inch lengths of 1 inch PVC pipe filled with low explosive powder; at least one reportedly contained glass shrapnel. The battery looks to be too small, and the gauge and length of the wire too large for the device to have exploded. Had one of these devices detonated, it could have caused injury, but it is very unlikely it would have caused death.

The bombs arrived in padded manila envelopes with very little effort to disguise their contents. Unlike most traditional letter or package bombs, they weren’t designed to detonate when the packages were opened. Instead, they were attached to a small digital clock that was presumably intended to function as a timer to detonate them at a particular time and date. We don’t know if it was indeed set, or even properly wired to complete the electrical circuit when the alarm was activated.

The envelope sent to CNN, which caused the company to evacuate Time Warner Center in Manhattan, contained a pipe bomb and a small envelope of as yet unidentified white powder, something often used in hoax letters intended to cause disruption in the years since a 2001 anthrax attack that killed five people. There was also a faux jihadist flag sticker affixed to the outside of the PVC pipe, of a design that is popular among some on the far right. To my eye, these pipe bombs are props intended to provoke panic rather than weapons.

Pipe Bomb And Powder Delivered to CNN Was Inoperative | National Review

Correction 10/26/2018, 3:02 p.m.: A previous version of this article and headline stated that the explosive device delivered to CNN was “harmless.” While the bomb delivered to CNN did not have a trigger mechanism, it was loaded with so-called “energetic material” capable of exploding if exposed to friction or heat, FBI Director Christopher Wray explained during a Friday afternoon press conference.

The pipe bomb and white powder that forced an evacuation at CNN headquarters in New York City Wednesday morning were inoperative, a law enforcement source told the Associated Press.

The purported explosive device was similar in construction to those sent Wednesday to former President Barack Obama, former attorney general Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Representative Debbie Wasserman-Schultz (D., Fla.), and Representative Maxine Waters of California. A package containing white powder was delivered later in the day.

The NYPD said the explosive devices were live during a Wednesday afternoon press conference but subsequent reporting suggests they were not functional.

All of the devices carried a parody ISIS flag featuring comedian Larry the Cable Guy’s signature slogan, “git ‘er done,” NBC News reported late Wednesday.
_​


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOL

Whoaaa....

You you don't take the opinions of anyone without personal experience.... So what's your personal knowledge of how the police detonated that particular bomb?? You're claiming they used "other explosives." Were you present personally when they detonated it? If not, you're the first person you should be ignoring since YOU have no personal knowledge.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Great, then quote him saying the bomb sent to Soros that was detonated could not explode solely on its contents....


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Hey Bri, why are you trying so hard to prove that they were fake bombs? Simple question


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Wow... after all this and you still are doubling down on your stupidity. Un fucking believable


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


what’s your intel based on?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Wray said the "devices" were not "operative," moron.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You quote him saying it could.  I'm not the one making extraordinary claims.  You are.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...


That's funny.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I simply don't like morons making claims that obviously aren't true, dumbass.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Full quote, fucking moron. Not piece mealing selective words.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Actually, yes, you are. You're claiming the Soros bomb was blown up with "other explosives."

You've failed miserably to prove that's true.

Even worse for you, you thoroughly destroyed your own position since you have no personal knowledge that the police blew up that bomb with "other explosives" and you yourself said you dismiss any opinion from any without "personal knowledge."


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Wrong, asshole.  You're claiming the bomb squad set off the bomb.  You refuse to explain how that was done, and you run away when asked.

You have no personal knowledge of how the police supposedly "detonated" the "bomb" without using additional explosives.

I have personal knowledge of how the police dispose of suspicious packages, and it isn't by lighting the fuse or by pushing the button that says "explode."

So tell us, turd, how did the police "detonate" the "bomb?"  You're the claiming it happened, so explain how.  Otherwise, shut your fucking mouth..


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I don't need to have been there to know that you don't know jack about what actually occurred.  You refuse to even discuss it, which is further confirmation that you're howling at the moon.  You're an NPC - non player character.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


*”You have no personal knowledge of how the police supposedly "detonated" the "bomb" without using additional explosives.”*

LOLOL 

Fucking moron, YOU have no fucking clue how that bomb was detonated. That you’re pretending like you do is what makes this so hysterical.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron, you weren’t there either, so no, don’t know what actually occurred. Everything you’re saying is nothing more than you making it up out of whole cloth.

And ignoring the police, the FBI, the Justice Department, leftwing news, rightwing news and centered News, since none of them agree with you.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 28, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Says the guy saying things that are not true... what exactly did I say that you think is not true?


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 29, 2018)

LilOlLady said:


> Listening to you people on this board only reinforce my beliefs that this county is in deep S#$% even if the border is closed and all illegal aliens are deported.




Maybe you need to do a lot more reading before you start to speak. It would appear as though America is in big trouble because of it's open borders policy and because of that there are now millions of illegals that have crossed that border illegally for decades now and who are now living in America today. Many of whom have been charged with many serious crimes against Americans. America is in deep shit alright and thousands more are on their way to make it even worse.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 29, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Show me something, fella, or have I gotcha?


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 29, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Trump will never be impeached. Trump is too smart for those like Maxine Waters who Trump has said was very short on intelligence. Waters should be the one that should be "impeached 45". Just saying. 
Trump is in for the next six years. OH NO, did you say? LOL.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 29, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


I just sent you two links showing thousands! What more do you want?!


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 29, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


I just said I don’t think he should be impeached. It would be horrible for our country. He needs to be voted out which I think can be done pretty easily if a decent candidate can run against him.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Is that your sources for the truth? The NYT and the WP are not exactly pro Republican or pro Trump. They lie their asses off also. Try and come up with something better than fake stories coming from fake liberal leftist media rags like those two. Geez.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



The demoncrats have no decent candidates to run anywhere. All they have going for them are swampsters. They need to be all voted out. You are very lucky to have a Trump as president.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 3, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


Also note that Dims are all running as fake conservatives.   They have to lie about their true agenda because they would never get elected if they told the public that support open borders, gun control, higher taxes and allowing trannies with dicks to shower with little girls.


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 3, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


They are simply posting a list of real quotes. You can determine the truthfulness for yourself. Are you trying to say you don’t believe that Trump said the things that those articles quoted him saying? Cause there’s video of most of it.


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 3, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


I’m hoping for an independent to take the dem ticket and beat Trump.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




The media will take clips of what Trump says and make it appear as though he said something that he did not say. The leftist liberal media lies all the time. Antone who listens to outfits like CNN or MSNBC needs to have their head examined. Really.


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 6, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


Yeah I’ve seen them do that in some cases and I’m other cases not. I take everything with a grain of salt and search multiple sources to try and find a true account of what’s going on. But with Tru p there is no denying the constant flow of falsehoods that he makes on a continuous basis. You can’t just dismiss as fake news at this point, there are too many out there


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




So, you think that the demoncrats have not told a few fibs now and then when they were in power long before Trump came along? What have the demoncrats have to offer Americans that Trump is not doing already? Do tell me. Over.


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 6, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


No I don’t think that... we have to deal with dishonest politicians and media from all sides. Nothing excuses the other for bad behavior. It’s sad that you think it’s ok for Trump to do it because Dems do it. Grow up.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You have video video of Trump lying 5000 times?

I read Obama's inauguration speech, and I found 22 lies there alone.  He lied almost every time he opened his mouth.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


When you start holding Dim scumbags accountable for their lying, perhaps we'll start worrying about Trump.  Otherwise, shut the fuck up/


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 6, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


That’s great, you hate Obama and he is no longer president, so move on. Many of Trumps lies are on record. Everything logged in that list of 5000 flasehoods is on record and sourced. Many are distortions, exaggerations and hyperbole and there are also many straight up lies. Trump is president, don’t make excuses by pointing at Dems, that doesn’t make it OK.


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 6, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


Dems should be held accountable for lying, but Trump is the fucking President... are you kidding with that last statement?! What a joke


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Notice how turds like you only care about Republicans that lie, but you never point the finger at Dims.  99% of the stuff on your list is total fucking bullshit.  As I already said, when you start pointing the finger at Dims, perhaps we'll give a fuck about Trump.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Then start holding them accountable.  Otherwise, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 6, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


As I said, I have no problem holding Dem leaders accountable for lying. I’m not a partisan hack that can only hold water for one side. Today I voted for two dem representatives and a Republican governor for my state along with a number of measures which I voted both sides on. How about you? Did you keep it fair and balanced? Yeah didn’t think so... maybe stop being a damn hypocrite then!


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 6, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Diversions diversions diversions, your games are old and stale


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


If you have no problem doing it, then why don't you ever do it?

I wouldn't vote for a Dim unless a gun was pointed at my head.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The diversions are all coming from you.


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 6, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Ok so let me get this straight. I’m not allowed to call out Trump unless I call out Dems first. But you can talk all the shit you want about Dems with no qualifiers cause you’re morally right? Did I get that correct?!


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 6, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Really? Point to one of them


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


Ah, you mean like this...?


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 7, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



"5000 times"? Are you sure that it is not 5004 times? I need Slade to show us all here at least ten of those 5000 Trump lies for me to believe that Slade is not telling lie here? Give us some good examples Slade of where Trump has lied to you? Simple question seeing that you appear to know all. Go ahead Slade, make your day.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 7, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




The democrats are the inventors of lies. With their lying left wing liberal media as backup they have being telling lies about Trump every day since Trump became president. Trump has done nothing wrong except tp try and make America great again and look what he has been getting from the demoncrats and the lying mediafor two years now? Attacks-attacks-attacks and more attacks. Now the lying basterds have taken the house and are prepared to tell more lies about Trump. Why those dumb ass Americans went and gave Trump the finger in this election is beyond me. It must be plain and simple? The Joe and Mary six packs out there cannot think and reason for themselves anymore. The demoncrats and Hollywood and the lying media to do all their thinking for them. What a bunch of ungrateful morons and retards. I hope that those that voted for the demoncrats are the first ones to suffer from their stupidity and it will be well deserved. When you get a man like Trump who has said that he wanted to drain the swamp and then you get the people voting the swampsters back in power pretty much tells all the non demoncrats that they truly are surrounded by a bunch of non intelligent idiots who seriously do need an IQ check up. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 7, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Divide-divide-divide. That is what the demoncrats are all about and famous for. Divide the people and conquer but yet the Joe and Mary six packs can't get it thru their stunned out of their world heads. Bloody pathetic indeed. Their demoncrat games are as old as the hills but yet there are still so many stunned people out there that still want to play by the old demoncrat rules. Sometimes the people are their own worse enemy. Believe it or not.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 7, 2018)

Faun said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



That was a great informative clip. Well finally the truth has been told by of all people Obama. So Trump was right all the time. What more can be said.


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 7, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Here is 91 sourced falsehoods laid out by politifact. Should you like to refute any?

All Pants on Fire! statements involving Donald Trump | PolitiFact


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 7, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


Yeah the Dems lie, the media lies, and guess what Trump lies. Why do you act like he is this golden egg of honesty. He lies all the time, it is plain as day. Are you claiming that doesn’t happen?


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 7, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Unity comes from the top. Shummer, Pelosi and Mcconnell have there share of blame and responsibility but more so Trump is the head of state and holds the most responsibility for the growing division in thai country. His ego is just too fragile that he feels like he needs to hit back when criticized. He needs to grow up


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


Oh, my mistake. I thought you were complaining that Democrats do that. But it seems now you’re saying that’s actually uncut speech and not piecing clips together to make it appear as though a politician is saying something they never really said.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...





Slade3200 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



DONALD TRUMP
Sen. Kamala Harris is "supporting the animals of MS-13."

— PolitiFact California on Tuesday, July 3rd, 2018



"Baseless attack part of larger pattern"

Kamala Harris sides with MS-13 over ICE, White House says

It looks to me like Trump's claim was dead on the money.  Considering this obvious lie, why should we believe anything politifact says about Trump?


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


"Unity" isn't why we elected Trump.  We want him to defeat Democrats.  Unifying with a bunch of blood sucking ticks isn't medically advisable.  I have no desire to become a source of sustenance for a hoard of blood sucking parasites.


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 7, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What makes you say that Trump is dead on the money? What’s the quote or video showing Harris’s siding with mS13? Post it please


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 7, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


Good for you


----------



## Skylar (Nov 9, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> 
> They are so desperate in fact, I believe they'd actually resort to placing Fake Bombs in their own mailboxes in the hopes of gaining some political and sympathetic leverage to stem the tide of the Red Wave that is about to Drown Their Marxist Hope And Dreams.
> 
> ...



Wow. This dribbling pile of steaming conspiracy batshit didn't age well at all, did it?

And look at the enormous list of our boards conservatives that liked and agreed with it. All without the slightest evidence to back their narrative.

The OP is such a wonderful window into the conspiracy addled wasteland that is the conservative mindset.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 10, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




Everything Trump says is pretty much always taken out of context. If Trump says yes the media will say that Trump said no. Most times Trump will say something that he does not really mean just to get the leftist liberal lying press too go crazy. They fall for it all of the time, the idiots.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 10, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> 
> They are so desperate in fact, I believe they'd actually resort to placing Fake Bombs in their own mailboxes in the hopes of gaining some political and sympathetic leverage to stem the tide of the Red Wave that is about to Drown Their Marxist Hope And Dreams.
> 
> ...


lol

Just another rightwing lie – clearly Republicans were desperate, not Democrats.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 10, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


Wrong.

Americans hear for themselves the ignorance, stupidity, bigotry, racism, and hate that comes from Trump; blaming ‘the media’ is as idiotic as it is dishonest.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 10, 2018)

Skylar said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> ...


True.

And a ridiculous conspiracy theory made even more ridiculous Democrats having won control of the House.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 10, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


I already posted the evidence, dumbass:

Kamala Harris sides with MS-13 over ICE, White House says


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

So your evidence Trump wasn’t lying by accusing Kamala Harris sided with MS-13 over ICE is the White House accusing Kamala Harris sided with MS-13 over ICE??

Fucking moron.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 10, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


hundreds of sources say the same thing, dumbass.  The dingbat wants to abolish ICE:

Kamala Harris slams Trump's State of the Union comments on MS-13 gang as 'scapegoating' DREAMers

WATCH: Sen. Kamala Harris calls Trump's MS-13, DACA comments 'irresponsible'

Trump lauds ICE at White House event


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 10, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > I guess some folks are taking Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Maxine Waters, and Barak Obama seriously when they urge their Cult Members and any other loon listening to Use Violence to gain political power.
> ...


Someone finally took Trump seriously


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 10, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Dems want to abolish ICE

Republicans want to abolish
EPA
Dept of Education
Dept of Energy
NATO
UN


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


ICE is the only agency actually authorized by the Constitution.


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 10, 2018)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


I agree. Much of what he says is distorted by the media. But I think he means exactly what he says when he says it. He knows what he is doing. And there is also a lot of bullshit that comes out of his mouth. He loves the war with the media and with the Dems. He antagonizes and perpetuates it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 10, 2018)

i have seen about enough 

between fake mail bombs 

and attempting to steal elections 

it is getting to be about time to start grabbing 

these mother fuckers by the short hairs and start tossing them about


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 10, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


That’s not evidence. I don’t see anywhere in there where Harris sides with MS-13


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 10, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


What... you got nothing?


----------



## Skylar (Nov 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Their evidence is their accusation. 

No, really.


----------

